# Game of thrones season 6 : US PACE



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2016)

there you go /argument

*spoilers allowed*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2016)

for all of those getting shit for posting on the other thread


----------



## JimW (Apr 25, 2016)

Chances of finding that ring up on the hillside must have been fairly slim.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2016)

well I was reading that if you watch back ( which il be doing later ) you can see that the grass is flattened down as if had been trampled by horses and the ring was in the middle where it hadnt been affected , where denerys was found.


----------



## JimW (Apr 25, 2016)

Fair enough, watched a download in a smallish window so probably missed that. Brienne arriving in the nick of time was nice, genuinely thought they were going back to the Boltons there.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2016)

yeah , I thought, worst escape ever until then


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 25, 2016)

JimW said:


> Fair enough, watched a download in a smallish window so probably missed that. Brienne arriving in the nick of time was nice, genuinely thought they were going back to the Boltons there.


I figured someone was going to rescue them, just cos it would've been a bit circular to drag them back again so soon (would've made the dramatic escape pointless too). That said they seem to have found another way of continuing Dani's endless desert wanderings.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 25, 2016)

JimW said:


> Fair enough, watched a download in a smallish window so probably missed that. Brienne arriving in the nick of time was nice, genuinely thought they were going back to the Boltons there.



I thought of it literally a second before it happened "Oh, Brienne's going to come now"

and it made sense too, she would have known the hounds were out looking for them and followed the hounds. how the f would thy not have gotten hypothermia though? not very realistic


----------



## JimW (Apr 25, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> I thought of it literally a second before it happened "Oh, Brienne's going to come now"
> 
> and it made sense too, she would have known the hounds were out looking for them and followed the hounds. how the f would thy not have gotten hypothermia though? not very realistic


Pleased it was a touch and go fight too as however good you are odds like that are usually fatal.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 25, 2016)

As I feared. It's taken a massive turn for the worst. Without George RRRRRRR Martin's dialogue to work with they have do not have the script writing skill to pull this off.

Cheesy and clunking language makes this sound like an am dram version of Game Of Thrones.

A sad state of affairs.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 25, 2016)

That was a hard wank at the end.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2016)

How did them two sand snakes get on the ship with Trystane? They were waiting on the jetty with their mum when it sailed out of Dorne


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2016)

JimW said:


> Chances of finding that ring up on the hillside must have been fairly slim.



That bit was nicked from Lord of The Rings when Aragorn finds the elvish leaf thingy that Pippin dropped when the uruk-hai had them.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> and it made sense too, she would have known the hounds were out looking for them and followed the hounds. how the f would thy not have gotten hypothermia though? not very realistic



But how did she know Sansa had done a runner in the first place?


----------



## JimW (Apr 25, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> That bit was nicked from Lord of The Rings when Aragorn finds the elvish leaf thingy that Pippin dropped when the uruk-hai had them.


Slightly more credible (for fantasy values of credible) where it's a famous ranger and a wood elf doing the looking, though ruffneck pointed out they were searching trampled ground.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 25, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> But how did she know Sansa had done a runner in the first place?



Well nobody can know that unless it's shown or explained but I feel that there's a bunch of ways they could have figured it out.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> How did them two sand snakes get on the ship with Trystane? They were waiting on the jetty with their mum when it sailed out of Dorne



That bit made no sense to me either, did Trystane even go to Kings Landing? And if not why wouldn't Doran have executed the sand snakes and Ellaria? 

Only other option is the 2 sand snakes intercepted the boat, which is bleh. 

Good first ep back apart from that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> That bit made no sense to me either, did Trystane even go to Kings Landing? And if not why wouldn't Doran have executed the sand snakes and Ellaria?



Doran didn't know Myrcella was dead until he got that raven from KL. Trystane was still on the ship in KL harbour when he was killed, Jaime and Myrcella's body having gone ashore without him.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Doran didn't know Myrcella was dead until he got that raven from KL. Trystane was still on the ship in KL harbour when he was killed, Jaime and Myrcella's body having gone ashore without him.



Confused myself there as I just posted on the other thread about this topic too.

Yeah, this makes the most sense but is still fucking stupid  Hopefully zombie Mountain shows them what he did to their dad (which is another annoying bit, they keep whinging about Oberyn dying in a trial by combat he volunteered for, ffs)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> (which is another annoying bit, they keep whinging about Oberyn dying in a trial by combat he volunteered for, ffs)



...while themselves killing his whole family. Which he probably wouldn't have approved of.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2016)

"Doran! My brother! It is good to see you in the afterlife. Oh, and Trystane too! Well that seems unfortunate but welcome nephew! How did this come about?.... What?!"


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2016)

JimW said:


> Chances of finding that ring up on the hillside must have been fairly slim.


Dragons, zombies, magic, clerical resurrection, prophesy etc. 

You're worried that a guy got lucky with his tracking?


----------



## JimW (Apr 26, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Dragons, zombies, magic, clerical resurrection, prophesy etc.
> 
> You're worried that a guy got lucky with his tracking?


There's a clear difference between the necessary fictions that make the fantasy and mere lazy improbabilities. It is known.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 2, 2016)

hahaha! well done


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2016)

I'm in two minds.

I wanted John Snow back. Yes. 

The obvious mechanism was the red witch doing her thing. Yes. 

... but when she did it I was disappointed. I didn't want her to succeed. All of a sudden I felt that it was too obvious and her failing would have been a bigger shock than her succeeding. 

Then maybe he could have come back some other way.


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2016)

What I really did enjoy about this episode was The Mountain stomping around being a big scary gruesome figure. The non verbal disappointment when Cersei didn't order him to crush 10 king's guard and he follows her back.

Loved it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 2, 2016)

it was good but  I agree the ending felt a bit obvs, should have had her fail then thoros come and sort it out, but maybe that would have dragged it on too long.

makes me want next weeks now, so that's always a good thing, was a bit puzzled about the iron isles stuff but after a bit of googling it makes slightly more sense.

Ramsey taking it to the next level...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2016)

nice to hear a bit of geeza accent among the posh southern ones for a change


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2016)

strong episode. Can't wait to see the igh sparra get his. I was hoping jaime would snap his pencil neck there and then. The lannisters are dicks but so is the sparrow. sanctimonious git


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> strong episode. Can't wait to see the igh sparra get his. I was hoping jaime would snap his pencil neck there and then. The lannisters are dicks but so is the sparrow. sanctimonious git



what? He's the John Ball of GofT.

eta: good episode because there were no fucking sand snakes malarky.


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> , was a bit puzzled about the iron isles stuff but after a bit of googling it makes slightly more sense.



They've kinda changed it from the books. In the books Damphair revives the ancient practice of  Kingsmoot (which hadn't take place for a thousand years or summat).  He did this because there was no clear heir and its not currently a good time for the internal strife of several claimants fighting for the vacant position.

They simplify it here by just saying that Kingsmoot is law and thats that. She'll have run against other claimants to be elected Queen.

Also in the book Ballon's murder is implied, speculated upon rather than shown. I'm not sure that I like the fact that they removed the doubt over his death.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 2, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I'm in two minds.
> 
> I wanted John Snow back. Yes.
> 
> ...



 I don't necessarily agree....I'm fine with the ending and perhaps it does make Shireen's sacrifice a teeny, tiny bit less horrible.

However, that being said I had been keeping to myself but thinking all along that if Jon Snow came back it would have something to do with Bran and what he'd been learning in the tree world. I thought that's where they were going at certain points in the episode and was a little disappointed that they didn't.
 Seems funny to keep those characters hidden for so long and have them reveal what they've been doing all this time, _on the same episode_ where Snow comes back to life, and reveal that Bran can now transport to different places and times, yet make those two things have _Nothing to Do With Each Other_ was a little huh?  to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> I don't necessarily agree....I'm fine with the ending and perhaps it does make Shireen's sacrifice a teeny, tiny bit less horrible.
> 
> However, that being said I had been keeping to myself but thinking all along that if Jon Snow came back it would have something to do with Bran and what he'd been learning in the tree world. I thought that's where they were going at certain points in the episode and was a little disappointed that they didn't.
> Seems funny to keep those characters hidden for so long and have them reveal what they've been doing all this time, _on the same episode_ where Snow comes back to life, and reveal that Bran can now transport to different places and times, yet make those two things have _Nothing to Do With Each Other_ was a little huh?  to me.



Different magics Miss C. Mellisandre and the other Red Priest who has ressurected Beric Dondarrion loads are priests of the Red god. Fire and flames, the prophecy of an 'azor azhai' (sp?) that in no way ressembles a madhi/christ amirite?

Brans worship/craft is with all the old god weirwood westeros old magics. Same sort of magics as followed by him who was in the Office. Big nose. Mckenzie Crook! but yes there has been no indication the old magics can give bran his legs back even let alone ressurect the dead. And the Red religion iirc is not of westeros.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Different magics Miss C. Mellisandre and the other Red Priest who has ressurected Beric Dondarrion loads are priests of the Red god. Fire and flames, the prophecy of an 'azor azhai' (sp?) that in no way ressembles a madhi/christ amirite?
> 
> Brans worship/craft is with all the old god weirwood westeros old magics. Same sort of magics as followed by him who was in the Office. Big nose. Mckenzie Crook! but yes there has been no indication the old magics can give bran his legs back even let alone ressurect the dead. And the Red religion iirc is not of westeros.



I wasn't saying that Bran should/could have resurrected him...just that the story lines could/should have connected somehow, and that Bran could have been instrumental in some way. Including Ghost maybe...it seems a bit of a wasted plot line. maybe they will still tie together somehow.


----------



## Ranbay (May 2, 2016)

No tits


----------



## Ranbay (May 2, 2016)

but one Dragon


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> but one Dragon


two


----------



## Ranbay (May 2, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> two



half watching, but yeah


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> but one Dragon


Drinking game?


----------



## Ranbay (May 2, 2016)

Nah watched half nine this morning!


----------



## squiggle (May 2, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> No tits



You missed Jon Snow's tits.


----------



## toggle (May 2, 2016)

snow is back and ramsey protected his power. did we really need to wait that long for the blindingly fucking obvious.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 2, 2016)

squiggle said:


> You missed Jon Snow's tits.



and his thighs


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2016)

They bottled out trimming his pubes....and showing his nob.

Patriarchy in action comrades.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2016)

they say each time you come back there is a litle bit less of you


----------



## unrepentant85 (May 2, 2016)

Say what you will about Ramsay Bolton but he certainly makes sure his dogs are well fed.


----------



## mrsfran (May 2, 2016)

I saw this ep last Wednesday and  it nearly killed me not being able to be the first to make a "whatchoo talkin 'bout Willis" joke.


----------



## unrepentant85 (May 2, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I saw this ep last Wednesday and  it nearly killed me not being able to be the first to make a "whatchoo talkin 'bout Willis" joke.


How does one become lucky enough to get advanced viewing? Through work?


----------



## Voley (May 2, 2016)

I fucking loved this one. I've had a bottle of wine and I'm half-tempted to watch it again.


----------



## mrsfran (May 2, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> How does one become lucky enough to get advanced viewing? Through work?


Yep


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 2, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> However, that being said I had been keeping to myself but thinking all along that if Jon Snow came back it would have something to do with Bran and what he'd been learning in the tree world. I thought that's where they were going at certain points in the episode and was a little disappointed that they didn't.
> Seems funny to keep those characters hidden for so long and have them reveal what they've been doing all this time, _on the same episode_ where Snow comes back to life, and reveal that Bran can now transport to different places and times, yet make those two things have _Nothing to Do With Each Other_ was a little huh?  to me.


I reckon that the Bran story line is going to be able to shed light on Jon's (true) parentage with Ned being dead. 

The fucking Bolton story line!  Maybe it was because I had my own baby sleeping on me but I was turning away going no no no


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 2, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I reckon that the Bran story line is going to be able to shed light on Jon's (true) parentage with Ned being dead.
> 
> The fucking Bolton story line!  Maybe it was because I had my own baby sleeping on me but I was turning away going no no no



the look on Walda's face when Ramsay asked to hold the baby


----------



## Fez909 (May 2, 2016)

It was a good episode in some ways, but I've had this feeling for a while that nothing's really happening. I mean, if someone said what's Season 6 about so far, what would you say?

The Starks are all spread about and in various states of fuckedness, but they don't have anything to aim for. Jon - well, I guess he needs to fight some wight walkers at some point, but until then, wait around and settle some scores with the Knights Watch. Bran is tripping up in the snow, miles from anyone. Arya hasn't had a point for ages now. Sansa just needs to keep running from Ramsey, otherwise she also doesn't have a point.

The Lannisters have a power struggle to win, and that might be mildly interesting, but it doesn't feel 'big' enough.

The Sand Snakes might be back to ruin another episode, but otherwise, there's no Dornish involvement in any current storylines.

Dany is lost, again, so it's more trudging around the desert for her.

Tyrion getting friendly with some dragons could be something to get excited about, depending on which way it goes. But with him so far away from Westeros, he's not going to be a big influence on the GoT in the near future.

Think that's all the main storylines that we've seen so far. And none of them seem to overlap in any significant way. There was a lot more interleaving of the different houses and struggles and plotlines in the earlier series, but things just seem to be spreading out of control for the past couple. Needs reigning back in, IMO.


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Think that's all the main storylines that we've seen so far. And none of them seem to overlap in any significant way. There was a lot more interleaving of the different houses and struggles and plotlines in the earlier series, but things just seem to be spreading out of control for the past couple. Needs reigning back in, IMO.



In the books Martin separates chapters out according to characters and names them after said character.
If Ep1 was  part of a book the chapters would be:

Davos
Ramsey
Sansa
Cersei
Margery
Ellaria
Tyrion
Jorah
Danerys
Arya
Davos
Melisandra

Ep2

Bran
Davos
Cersei
Tommen
Tyrion
Arya
Ramsey
Sansa
Asha
Davos

So thats like 22 mini chapters crammed into two episodes. Its too much. Too fragmented.


----------



## red & green (May 3, 2016)

Poor Mira Reed I felt her misery


----------



## bendeus (May 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> they say each time you come back there is a litle bit less of you


(((ninjaboy)))


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2016)

red & green said:


> Poor Mira Reed I felt her misery



I'm glad she's back. And not just because the actor playing her is super cute


----------



## red & green (May 3, 2016)

Yeah but what a miserable place to be in


----------



## JimW (May 3, 2016)

red & green said:


> Yeah but what a miserable place to be in


Better than a rope bridge on a stormy night in the Iron Isles.


----------



## red & green (May 3, 2016)

At least balon didn't have to suffer the rainy bridge for long - poor Mira is stuck ther indefinitely


----------



## The Octagon (May 9, 2016)

Nobody drops the mic quite like Jon Snow 

Pycelle literally shitting himself when he saw FrankenGregor


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Nobody drops the mic quite like Jon Snow
> 
> Pycelle literally shitting himself when he saw FrankenGregor


Pycelle lives his whole life afraid. Nothing new there. 

Remember that he fakes being a frail infirm old man in the hopes that being unthreatening offers some sort of protection to him. 

He always sides on the side that seems strongest. 

Survival is his main motivation for everything.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 9, 2016)

best episode of the season so far.

Jon Umber has potential

'Your father was a cunt.'

The Tower of Joy scene could be a biggie


----------



## The Octagon (May 9, 2016)

Seeing Ser Arthur Dayne dual wielding against 4 men was a standout fight scene from the series, although I was slightly distracted as to why young Eddard was played by Barney from How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## JimW (May 9, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Seeing Ser Arthur Dayne dual wielding against 4 men was a standout fight scene from the series, although I was slightly distracted as to why young Eddard was played by Barney from How I Met Your Mother.


Have to say that just made me think dual wielding must be bullshit in a real fight; for one thing all that twirling his swords would have got them knocked out of his hands soon enough.


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2016)

It was impressive but no one ever duel wielded long swords in a real fight. 

You'd be worn out in a matter of minutes.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 9, 2016)

Yes, but we all know by know that neither GRR Martin nor the show are entirely accurate when it comes to martial/military matters


----------



## TopCat (May 9, 2016)

The writing seems to have died a death.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 9, 2016)

TopCat said:


> The writing seems to have died a death.



yeah it really has, hasn't it? I'm not normally much of a snob for that sort of thing, but it's really noticeably lost a lot of its charm and the sort of poetic / philosophical quality of dialogue.


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> yeah it really has, hasn't it? I'm not normally much of a snob for that sort of thing, but it's really noticeably lost a lot of its charm and the sort of poetic / philosophical quality of dialogue.


Tyrion struggling to have a conversation?

No. 

We're talking about someone who spoke to Jon about being a bastard and being a dwarf. He always had something interesting to say even if it was uncomfortable truths others would rather left unsaid. 

Was this meant to be a comedy skit? Why did they feel the need?


----------



## Me76 (May 9, 2016)

The poor writing is definitely affecting the characterisation.  Varys' bit was awful, to the extent I started to wonder whether they had swapped him with an inferior acting lookalike


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2016)

Just watched Throne Cast for the first time tonight. 

It's no Talking Dead. 

I won't be bothering again.


----------



## Yata (May 11, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Just watched Throne Cast for the first time tonight.
> 
> It's no Talking Dead.
> 
> I won't be bothering again.


saw the advert for it on the last ad break that was enough for me although i cant stand talking dead either tbh. you just cant have a discussion show about an episode that just aired on the channel that its airing on its only ever going to be a shill fest. last episode of talking bad was good the rest of these type of post-episode things since have been so cringey and crap


----------



## unrepentant85 (May 16, 2016)

Bit of a slow burner this week. But tits and fire, my favourite 

Question for a book reader.... Did all Targaryens have the ability to hang about inside flaming infernos or is Daenerys special?


----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2016)

It was a lot better because they didn't try to cover everything at once. 
We actually had reasonably sized segments of coherent story.


----------



## FNG (May 16, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> Bit of a slow burner this week. But tits and fire, my favourite
> 
> Question for a book reader.... Did all Targaryens have the ability to hang about inside flaming infernos or is Daenerys special?



One died drinking wyldfire another two went up in smoke at the tragedy at summer hall and her brother didn't fare well against molten gold,

fire magic like skin changing might be an innate gift,the fire mages of quarth can use their abilities to conjure and climb flaming ladders unscathed, red priest can light swords with their hands ect even alchemists have as magic reenters the world have found their reciepies for wildfire more potent.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2016)

It was good episode , now that Sansa and Jon have found each other and little finger coming up from the vale it could well spell the end for Ramsey


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 16, 2016)

Laughed so hard I nearly brought my dinner back up when Brienne caught Tormund giving her the eye.

And the Khaleesi's boobs are back. I wonder how much that cost the producers? 

I'll save my weekly recap for all the whiney pants in the other thread


----------



## Bingo (May 16, 2016)

They seem to have outfoxed the pirates on the torrent sites!


----------



## gawkrodger (May 16, 2016)

errr, really?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2016)

Bingo said:


> They seem to have outfoxed the pirates on the torrent sites!


Nope. On the d/l now


----------



## JimW (May 16, 2016)

"Do you eat them after?"
"No."
"Then I've seen worse."
Good lines to leave on.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 16, 2016)

Sophie Turner has really completely turned around her character. She was either being spoilt and besotted or being bullied, now she seems to have a lot more subtly into her character. She is a far better actor than a couple of years ago. 

In terms of the "bad writing" and the plot I think the show producers have so little time left to push so many plot lines to credible ends they are just cutting lots of the clever dialogue scenes and now much more focussed on driving the plot forward. They have so many GRRM plates spinning and blue prints of where they are supposed to go that fitting it all into 3 tv shows means character development is getting left behind. 

As for the episode, well for a "slow" episode it looks like the banners of 3 of the 7 kingdoms are about to be called, The Reach, The Vale and The North. The Dothraki seem to have just been landed with a God Queen and discord in Meereen. After dealing with the fall out of shutting down a lot of stories in the first three, time to build up for the season climax. 

Couple of thoughts, one of the most popular end games from fans is Jon marries Danni, North and Iron Throne re-united, fire and ice and all that. Danni is barren. The whole point of the show is the discord of dynastic power structures. A barren queen means dynastic power struggles to come in a very short order. 
The Umbers being up to something at the behest of Little Finger seems a lot less likely this week, its more likely the Littlejon and Osha screwed up an assassination attempt. 
(((((Rickon))))) this could get dark. 
My gut instinct is that the High Sparrow is playing the Small Council\Queen Mother. He knew Tommen would blab to Mum about his wifes forthcoming walk of shame. He anticipates the reaction, he has a plan.
Pycelle and the Maesters may have a whole other strand of conniving we are not thinking about. We know Pycell is acting it up, the Maesters seem about the one power structure in the society not playing power games, yet they are almost everywhere power is wielded. Im suss.


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2016)

finally some tits!


----------



## spanglechick (May 16, 2016)

Much better this week.  Jon Snerr is less dull now he's dropped all the code of honour snore-festery; little finger back on form; kings landing looks promising; tyrion's stirring things up in Mereen... Even the iron isles storyline was more interesting than usual; and Ramsay Bolton resisted spinning his villainy out for too long.


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2016)

On the subject of bad writting...

The Wildlings have shrunk to a fighting force of 2000?

How did that happen?

The main complaint of letting the Wildlings through was the impact they'd have on local resources. Now by all accounts they'd hardly put a dent in the north.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 17, 2016)

Regarding Deny being barren...



Spoiler: Warning - book comparison but no actual real spoilers



Is she actually barren in the TV show? She had a miscarriage yes, but the witch didn't say that whole part about "when your womb quickens again" in the show. And in regards to the books it is said that she is on her period at the end, and the fact that is noteworthy makes me think it symbolises the return of her fertility.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 17, 2016)

Gromit said:


> On the subject of bad writting...
> 
> The Wildlings have shrunk to a fighting force of 2000?
> 
> How did that happen?



the battle of hardhome must have taken a lot of them out


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Regarding Deny being barren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theres a load of stuff about the only children she'll ever have is her dragons.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 17, 2016)

Gromit said:


> On the subject of bad writting...
> 
> The Wildlings have shrunk to a fighting force of 2000?
> 
> ...



Lots of them scattered after Mance's defeat. The ones at Castle Black are just the ones who made it out of Hardhome alive.


----------



## unrepentant85 (May 22, 2016)

Episode 5 leaked online. Available on most usual torrent sites. Just away to watch.


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2016)

get this one

Game of Thrones S06E05 WEBRip 1080p x264-NOGRP

the other is 110mb and shit

watching it now  the good one i mean


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2016)

good ep , watched the 110mb one tho lol


----------



## unrepentant85 (May 22, 2016)

Nearly shed a tear at the end there


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> Nearly shed a tear at the end there



No tit's this week?


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2016)

Have you seen this week's ep now? Can I talk about it yet? Because I LOVED it and it has been killing me not to talk about it.


----------



## BoxRoom (May 22, 2016)

Has it been even shown yet? 
I'm desperately waiting to watch it!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2016)

searching pirate bay to no avail...


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2016)

try kat.cr


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2016)

Seems HBO Nordic accidentally put it online a bit too early 

Game of Thrones Season 6 Ep 5 "The Door" Leaks To Piracy Sites


----------



## Gromit (May 22, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Have you seen this week's ep now? Can I talk about it yet? Because I LOVED it and it has been killing me not to talk about it.


Hodor?


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> searching pirate bay to no avail...


torrentquest


----------



## Gromit (May 22, 2016)

Crispy said:


> torrentquest


Stream... Shhh...



Spoiler



Watch Game Thrones S06E05 WEBRip 1080p x264 NOGRP mp4


----------



## Gromit (May 22, 2016)




----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Hodor?


HODOR. HODOR. HODOR.


----------



## unrepentant85 (May 22, 2016)

How many direwolves are left? Ghost and ?


----------



## Gromit (May 22, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> How many direwolves are left? Ghost and ?


Arya's (Nymera?) was set free and apparently is alpha leader of a wild pack of wolves.


----------



## toggle (May 22, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> How many direwolves are left? Ghost and ?



nymeria - aryas was driven away, not killed. the books descrtibe a psychic connection with arya and nymeria's involvement in finding caetlyn's corpse so it can be resurected. also in nymeria killing stark enemies. 

and summer - not seen recently. but is still alive with bran.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2016)

Spoiler



summer :-(


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2016)

Crispy said:


> torrentquest



nice one

jorah/dany made me sad as well cos it was another of those reminders of how that loyalty works and yes he is 'ser friendzone' to nick a ninebobnoteism but its not just that with the loyalty bond. It's reppelant to my brain but it does make an appeal to the heart. Bonds of duty and friendship prverted into that system

also Brienne itching hard to chop littlefinger up you see.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2016)

there was more packed into that one episode than half the games of throne playing that made up so much of it thus far. Magic has a way of accelerating a plot like that I suppose, and they have given into it. Also: someone said winds of winter.


Spoiler: stuff



all those who previously disdained swords and sorcery are now thoroughly captured and yes, you with your oh so grown up books about boring middle class people having boring dilemmas WILL ALSO CHEER WHEN A FAIRY HAS FAIRY GRENADES as is right and proper. That last scene reminded me of the bit from Aliens where he two marines, male and fem, go out with a grenade together and take bare aliens with them


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2016)

So glad it's not just me that thought it was the best ep yet 



Spoiler



And yay for fairy grenades, but also, white walkers are the fairies' fault! Omg!

And the play! Reminded me of Hamlet watching The Murder of Gonzago.

Was v fun googling "HODOR  hold the door" last week and thinking about how delighted the fans who had arrived at that fan theory for Hodor are going to be.


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2016)

Those fairys and their grenades were straight out of True Blood


----------



## Gromit (May 22, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Those fairys and their grenades were straight out of True Blood


I was reminded of that Game of Thrones show where they used the same thing. In other words last season when Bran first arrived.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Those fairys and their grenades were straight out of True Blood


mabs realm. Not sure how Sookie who is fae royalty by blood couldn't chuck them about at any useful points in the plot but rutger haur gets to have fae power on tap. Maybe its cos she's half human. I don't know. I did try to read the novels but its the most god awful tripe in book form, I mean I have read slashfic with higher literary qualities


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> So glad it's not just me that thought it was the best ep yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: sansa



that confrontation scene at moletown on the sly was good. He knew where he was sending her, she knows he knew and spelled it out clear as fuck. Your either an idiot or an enemy. Yay for iron sansa. Talking of iron I did also enjoy the iron islands bits for a change but I'm still not sure what they are going to do other than give the dothraki/dany a fleet. I thought they might resist such a fleet, not build it. But apparently they agree with the viewers, most of the ruling cadre of westeros are cunts and want a crushing


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2016)

Am now re-watching it. This ep should just have been called "6 episodes worth of plot in 50 minutes".


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2016)

Red Woman 2 has the same necklace.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2016)

The Actor KEVIN ELDON!!!!!


----------



## DrRingDing (May 22, 2016)

Cant understand the appeal of him.

Richard E Grant on the other hand


----------



## DrRingDing (May 22, 2016)

But what did Varys hear when they burned his bollocks?


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 22, 2016)




----------



## DrRingDing (May 22, 2016)

......and didnt sansa just kill littlefinger?


----------



## Fez909 (May 22, 2016)

Absolutely loved that episode. It needed something like that to wake everyone up. I love the plotting and the scheming but it needs a dose of action too!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2016)

oh yeah that was another epic thing. Tell me of another time you saw the smug knocked off varys? its never happened.


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2016)

It's even better second time around! ((((Hodor))))


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> The Actor KEVIN ELDON!!!!!


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> ......and didnt sansa just kill littlefinger?


Not in the least. We don't yet know if what he said about her uncle is true.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> It's even better second time around! ((((Hodor))))


its pleasingly recursive and shows just how powerful bran is now 



Spoiler: bran



but mind fucking someone in the past so badly they spend their lif as, well, hodor? surely that gets you a debt somewhere. Even if its just you beating yourself up. But it won't be, magic always has a price. In every story.



The other thing here is as I expected we are seeing a true mage in Bran emerge, with kin collecting an army. Tarly the soon to be maester, or at least half trained. Forged two links out of bacon rinds. Zombie snow. If the dothraki and danaerys and every other self centred dickhead in the entire story could have a chat and unite against the greater foe we might not see complete human extinction


----------



## red & green (May 22, 2016)

Found Bran v irritating this time


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2016)

I enjoyed shaking my head at Euron thinking he's going to go over and take Dani. Not a chance.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I enjoyed shaking my head at Euron thinking he's going to go over and take Dani. Not a chance.


serve perhaps. Take no.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 22, 2016)

Where do we think Yara and Theon are off to? Might they fare better with Danys than their uncle would?

I'm a bit moved by Hodor still. Oh, Hodor. 

Crackin' episode.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 22, 2016)

Hodor 

That's made me proper sad that has.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2016)

Nice to have a break from King's Landing.

That ending broke my heart though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2016)

Yeah that ending was so  but really well done


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Where do we think Yara and Theon are off to? Might they fare better with Danys than their uncle would?
> 
> I'm a bit moved by Hodor still. Oh, Hodor.
> 
> Crackin' episode.



s'what I'm saying, it doesn't come for free. Never does. Ritual or earth magic, somewhere and somehow you have to pay. Bran basically 



Spoiler: stuff



time travel warged a kid and left him with lifelong brain damage



Theres a debt there, and with the magics, well put it this way if I believed in magic I'd take the Red Priest approach and pay the god or gods upfront via sacrifice first. You don't want them deciding the when and what of the price


----------



## gawkrodger (May 23, 2016)

two strongest episodes of the season in a row.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Am now re-watching it. This ep should just have been called "6 episodes worth of plot in 50 minutes".



Ain't that the truth! Bloody good episode, reminds me of earlier seasons when they didn't used to drag things out so much...


----------



## agricola (May 23, 2016)

I think that episode benefited from a strong start and a strong ending, but much of what went on inbetween that was nonsense.


----------



## mrsfran (May 23, 2016)

There's always one.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 23, 2016)

Phenomenal episode. Despite being distracted I've watched it twice already. So much of what makes this show and the story great was showcased here. I did think the Sansa - Littlefinger scene was kind of awkward. I don't think it would have played out like that with real people. Again the writers come across as insensitive towards sexual assault / rape / brutality in the sense that one of the things which makes it so traumatizing is the fact that it's generally so traumatic to even speak about it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2016)

Sansa probably should've accepted Littlefinger's offer of a shitload of soldiers though. She can always kill him later on, once she's queen o t' north.


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2016)

I wonder if Euron, sailor of the world, had a hand in burning down Dany's fleet so he could provide a replacement?


----------



## The Octagon (May 23, 2016)

Arya played herself in the re-enactment, meta as fuck 

Hodor 
Summer  (although I was a tad confused as it looked like Ghost at first, was Summer always that white?)

I think it's fair to say the plot kicked up a few gears this episode, that was great stuff.

Loving new Sansa, really twisting the knife into Baelish with Brienne at her side.

Finally, possibly the smoothest man in Westeros  -


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2016)

tormunds gladeye is fast becoming a character in its own right it has to be said


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2016)

theres already slashfic. I haven't checked but I know geeks, the internet and all that is profane


----------



## mrsfran (May 23, 2016)

Re:Arya playing herself - last time she had to be protected and looked away, this time she stood alone and faced it.


----------



## Shechemite (May 23, 2016)

That chap being turned into a whitewalker by the Forest Bairns - the nights King?

Would that - in terms of the origination of the 'nights King' be a departure from the books?


----------



## Gromit (May 23, 2016)

MadeInBedlam said:


> That chap being turned into a whitewalker by the Forest Bairns - the nights King?
> 
> Would that - in terms of the origination of the 'nights King' be a departure from the books?



It would be a departure from the handed down myths and legends as told by people in the books.

Just as the duel wielding knight getting stabbed in the back was a departure of the tales told of that encounter.

Bran's ability to be an eyewitness to the past is putting paid to a lot of previous 'truths'.


----------



## Shechemite (May 23, 2016)

Ahhhhh


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2016)

A good episode, warts 'n' all


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> A good episode, warts 'n' all


come on bob we need more than that. I need more jokes to pass off as my own to mates. Full review on my desk by morning.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2016)

I'm working on it now, but it's painful doing it on a sober school night


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 23, 2016)

So Bran's mark allows the Night King to break the Children of the Forest's spells.

And the cheeky little scamp plans on going SOUTH of the Wall does he now?

Anyone else think that going South Briennie is going to run into a Septon Meribald and a certain grave digging brother?


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2016)

'Jon is worthy. A bit brooding perhaps'. Cracking.


----------



## Voley (May 23, 2016)

Oh that was fucking ACE.  (((((Hodor))))) though  I really am enjoying this hugely. Looking forward to Nine Bob Note's splendid commentary on this belter of an episode.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2016)

Summer and hodor in one go, was gripping to say the least, saw it when it was leaked yesterday but am still saddend bout it all now. If 'that' can make me feel , its all good in my book


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 23, 2016)

The only Chinese person in the show dies? 
Oh well...good episode.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> Summer and hodor in one go, was gripping to say the least, saw it when it was leaked yesterday but am still saddend bout it all now. If 'that' can make me feel , its all good in my book



Yeah that bit at the end has been haunting me all day. 

Hopefully Bran will now follow the same trajetory as his sisters and become Ultimate Venegance Badass.


----------



## Gromit (May 23, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> The only Chinese person in the show dies?
> Oh well...good episode.


Nymeria Sand died?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2016)

Interesting parallel between Theon supporting his sister's claim to be queen and Jon playing second fiddle to Sansa's plans to make herself queen o' north.


----------



## Gromit (May 23, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Interesting parallel between Theon supporting his sister's claim to be queen and Jon playing second fiddle to Sansa's plans to make herself queen o' north.



Both have been heavily wounded mentally, albeit in different ways.
Both need time to heal before they can decide what they want from life.
Neither are being given that time.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Interesting parallel between Theon supporting his sister's claim to be queen and Jon playing second fiddle to Sansa's plans to make herself queen o' north.


Women are taking over everywhere (or trying to). It's PC gone mad.


----------



## spanglechick (May 23, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Both have been heavily wounded mentally, albeit in different ways.
> Both need time to heal before they can decide what they want from life.
> Neither are being given that time.


Same could be said of Sansa, of course.  GoT not big on allowing traumatised people a chance to reflect and heal.


----------



## unrepentant85 (May 23, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2016)

If the Blackfish is headed north he'll need to go via the Freys' gaff. I'm sure they'll have lots to talk about


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2016)

He held the fucking door. All his life. HE HELD IT


----------



## JimW (May 23, 2016)

I couldn't help thinking he hardly won them much of a start even with that great sacrifice. Even if the undead are dumb surely the white walkers can track a travois through the snow?


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Same could be said of Sansa, of course.  GoT not big on allowing traumatised people a chance to reflect and heal.


No one sulks as good as us men.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 24, 2016)

JimW said:


> I couldn't help thinking he hardly won them much of a start even with that great sacrifice. Even if the undead are dumb surely the white walkers can track a travois through the snow?



Shush now.


----------



## badseed (May 24, 2016)

This two threads bullshit is bullshit. Once it's been on tv it should be ok to talk about it. If you don't want to know what happened don't click on the thread, it's not hard.
It's not the same as book wankers and comic cunts.


----------



## Me76 (May 24, 2016)

I am a bit confused with Brienne getting sent away and being all worried about Sansa and then they all leave together anyway.  

Are they going to different place?  Is Brienne chasing ahead to Blackfish?


----------



## Shechemite (May 24, 2016)

badseed said:


> This two threads bullshit is bullshit. Once it's been on tv it should be ok to talk about it. If you don't want to know what happened don't click on the thread, it's not hard.
> It's not the same as book wankers and comic cunts.



Yes. Many of the 'spoilers' are being posted on the Monday afternoon/evening. Why not just wait all of a few hours until you click on the game of thrones thread if you *really* want to not have your life ruined by reading them. 

Bit like going on the football section of BBC, Sky etc then complaining they've told you the scores.


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2016)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Yes. Many of the 'spoilers' are being posted on the Monday afternoon/evening. Why not just wait all of a few hours until you click on the game of thrones thread if you *really* want to not have your life ruined by reading them.
> 
> Bit like going on the football section of BBC, Sky etc then complaining they've told you the scores.


We tried telling people that but they were all waaah we're cunts so no, no and no. 

Just pretend the other thread doesn't exist. Unsubscribe if you must. Voila 1 thread!


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I am a bit confused with Brienne getting sent away and being all worried about Sansa and then they all leave together anyway.
> 
> Are they going to different place?  Is Brienne chasing ahead to Blackfish?


Bri is going to riverrun. 

The wall is as north as you can be so every destination is south so yes they are going the same way for a bit. 

But timing wise you are right. It don't make sense. She should have been given a head start to reach riverrun, assemble and outfit the troops then march them north to Winterfell


----------



## Shechemite (May 24, 2016)

I'm not really that fussed. It's the expectation that the world will adhere to your needs. Why not just ignore the thread for a matter of hours. 

And anyway - 10pm on Monday is a bit arbitrary. Those with Sky but not able to watch at that time? Those without and waiting for box sets?


----------



## badseed (May 24, 2016)

Gromit said:


> We tried telling people that but they were all waaah we're cunts so no, no and no.
> 
> Just pretend the other thread doesn't exist. Unsubscribe if you must. Voila 1 thread!



I think it was just one person who arbitrated that the GOT thread has to wait until 10:00pm. Previously once the show had been on it was fair game, that has always been acceptable etiquette previously (old GOT threads, Walking Dead etc)


----------



## Voley (May 24, 2016)

S☼I said:
			
		

> He held the fucking door. All his life. HE HELD IT



It's my favourite GOT plot line, I think. Been quietly running in the background ever since Bran was pushed out of the tower. First episode. Here we are in season 6 / book 6/7 (or whatever it is?) and we find out it's not gibberish. Totally ace.

I was moaning about GRRM'S writing style on the book thread a few days ago. I think I'll shut up now.


----------



## Voley (May 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> That last scene reminded me of the bit from Aliens where he two marines, male and fem, go out with a grenade together and take bare aliens with them



The dead swarming all over the ceiling and walls reminded me of the goblins in the mines in Lord Of The Rings. Kept expecting them to all suddenly STFU as The Balrog turned up.


----------



## spanglechick (May 24, 2016)

I think in the past, either with GoT, or perhaps other things, there was a smaller number of options for those viewing in the UK - and perhaps the sky screening was at a longer delay, rendering a stricter policy useful.  

Now it's less than 24 hours, but also, many of us watch on NowTV etc as soon as they get home from work, which means that comparatively few people actually have to wait til the sky broadcast time.  As evidenced by how neither thread stirred much after 10pm yesterday, despite it being a bloody brilliant episode.

In these circumstances, I think it's reasonable to expect people to avoid the thread for a few hours.


----------



## joustmaster (May 24, 2016)

Lets just ignore the other thread. Let it die.


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I think in the past, either with GoT, or perhaps other things, there was a smaller number of options for those viewing in the UK - and perhaps the sky screening was at a longer delay, rendering a stricter policy useful.
> 
> Now it's less than 24 hours, but also, many of us watch on NowTV etc as soon as they get home from work, which means that comparatively few people actually have to wait til the sky broadcast time.  As evidenced by how neither thread stirred much after 10pm yesterday, despite it being a bloody brilliant episode.
> 
> In these circumstances, I think it's reasonable to expect people to avoid the thread for a few hours.


You're preaching to the converted on this thread.


----------



## spanglechick (May 24, 2016)

So, after all the Hodor-trauma, I'd neglected to revel in the lovely theatrical plotline... Except... It is enormously dissonant to see women acting in an ostensibly "medieval European" setting.  I know, I know: fictional world.  But one so closely modelled on so many aspects of real historical culture, that it's hard to accept.  

I guess the root of the difference may be in the different religions of this world, one of which allowing female priestesses. But then I'd expect to see a lot more challenge to political patriarchy as a result.


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2016)

I was glad to see that the high priestess was a young attractive woman. 

You'd expect the high priestess of a religion to be old. Look how long it takes to reach the lofty heights of Pope. 

Therefore it clarifies something about Melisandre. Her power of looking youthful is linked to her religion and not some separate plot device.

The scene also suggests that she is quite high in rank and not working independently of orders.


----------



## The Octagon (May 24, 2016)

One bit I did find disappointing was the Kingsmoot. *slight book wanker*

I know they don't have an unlimited budget, but in my head there were hundreds if not thousands of Ironborn lining the rocks and cliffs to hear the candidates' pitches, which made Euron's entry and coronation more powerful.

Now it's around 40 bored extras.


----------



## Crispy (May 24, 2016)




----------



## belboid (May 24, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> One bit I did find disappointing was the Kingsmoot. *slight book wanker*
> 
> I know they don't have an unlimited budget, but in my head there were hundreds if not thousands of Ironborn lining the rocks and cliffs to hear the candidates' pitches, which made Euron's entry and coronation more powerful.
> 
> Now it's around 40 bored extras.


Yeah, I did look and wonder how this small bunch of scraggy fuckers was ever going to manage to build one ship, let alone thousands. Quite where the wood would come from...we should probably just skip over. As we should the sudden switch from wanting Yara to be queen, to wanting her dead. And as we double should for Eurons accent.


----------



## spanglechick (May 24, 2016)

belboid said:


> Yeah, I did look and wonder how this small bunch of scraggy fuckers was ever going to manage to build one ship, let alone thousands. Quite where the wood would come from...we should probably just skip over. As we should the sudden switch from wanting Yara to be queen, to wanting her dead. And as we double should for Eurons accent.


I rationalised that as being that thy were just the noblemen the of the isles.  Or representatives.


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I rationalised that as being that thy were just the noblemen the of the isles.  Or representatives.


Plus we have postal voting now.


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I rationalised that as being that thy were just the noblemen the of the isles.  Or representatives.


Scruffiest assemblage of peers I've ever seen, though perhaps it's that pseudo-Nordic egalitarianism that has them dress like peasants.


----------



## FNG (May 24, 2016)

The costume choice was to reflect the ironborns fall from grace after the greyjoy rebellion everything's abit threadbear faded or fallen into the sea.theon having grown up in the relative comfort of winter fell on the other hand dresses like a fop. Doesn't balon criticise his finery for not having paid the iron price


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2016)

FNG said:


> The costume choice was to reflect the ironborns fall from grace after the greyjoy rebellion everything's abit threadbear faded or fallen into the sea.theon having grown up in the relative comfort of winter fell on the other hand dresses like a fop.


Yara managed a decently spruce set of matching leathers [emoji35]


----------



## Crispy (May 24, 2016)

So the DVDs have these extras in which the show's characters narrate the history of the world (with their own bias/slant on things - they're pretty good). They have slideshow/animatic while they're talking. Here's a picture of Bran the Builder.



Spoiler: Oooh do you really want to?









 TIME TRAVEL BITCHES!


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2016)

Crispy said:


> ...Here's a picture of Bran the Builder



You can't really see the family resemblance with his predecessor Bob.


----------



## FNG (May 24, 2016)

JimW said:


> Yara managed a decently spruce set of matching leathers [emoji35]



She paid the iron price though


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2016)

the leather breastplate (or whatever) is suspiciously close to boob armour. Fantasy was supposed to have left boob armour back in the time of Gor


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the leather breastplate (or whatever) is suspiciously close to boob armour. Fantasy was supposed to have left boob armour back in the time of Gor



Hardly Red Sonja, was she.


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2016)

tommers said:


> Hardly Red Sonja, was she.


Yeah, it looked more just like it fitted rather than was some silly breast enhancer.


----------



## Crispy (May 24, 2016)

It's when there's actual cleavage that it becomes an issue. That's just a sword-guide straight to the heart.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> Lets just ignore the other thread. Let it die.




*has a little party*


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2016)

Crispy said:


> It's when there's actual cleavage that it becomes an issue. That's just a sword-guide straight to the heart.


Bitter experience?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2016)

belboid said:


> And as we double should for Eurons accent.



Anyone know where the actor's from? Because he sounded part mockney, part Irish but kinda not really anything at the same time.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2016)

and looked a bit like eddie izzard


----------



## unrepentant85 (May 24, 2016)

Gromit said:


> We tried telling people that but they were all waaah we're cunts so no, no and no.
> 
> Just pretend the other thread doesn't exist. Unsubscribe if you must. Voila 1 thread!


Its been relatively quiet on the other thread that shall remain nameless the last few days anyway. We won


----------



## unrepentant85 (May 24, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Anyone know where the actor's from? Because he sounded part mockney, part Irish but kinda not really anything at the same time.


He is Danish. Pilou Asbæk.


----------



## The Octagon (May 24, 2016)

He's (thus far) a bit shit, however he sounds.

Euron Greyjoy is a psychotic Jack Sparrow who terrifies his own crew and has seen most of the known world, not a wideboy with a cheeky grin and a nice line in murder talk.

I'll give him another few eps but so far the Iron Born plot would have been better off being cut completely rather than half-arsed.


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2016)

He should have shouted "Get in the sea!" when he pushed Greyjoy off the rope bridge.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 24, 2016)

Stop behaving like spoilt brats. Use this thread to spoil away and dont chat on the other until 10pm on Monday.

Children


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 24, 2016)

belboid said:


> Yeah, I did look and wonder how this small bunch of scraggy fuckers was ever going to manage to build one ship, let alone thousands. Quite where the wood would come from...we should probably just skip over. As we should the sudden switch from wanting Yara to be queen, to wanting her dead. And as we double should for Eurons accent.



I find the Iron Islands incredibly boring and depressing to watch. As a show-watcher, it seems there is no point to anyone's life there other than to be miserable. So no, I can't see them building boats there as I don't even understand what gives them the will to live.


----------



## joustmaster (May 24, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> I find the Iron Islands incredibly boring and depressing to watch. As a show-watcher, it seems there is no point to anyone's life there other than to be miserable. So no, I can't see them building boats there as I don't even understand what gives them the will to live.


I see you've never visited lancashire.


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Stop behaving like spoilt brats. Use this thread to spoil away and dont chat on the other until 10pm on Monday.
> 
> Children



I've unsubscribed from the other thread.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> I find the Iron Islands incredibly boring and depressing to watch. As a show-watcher, it seems there is no point to anyone's life there other than to be miserable. So no, I can't see them building boats there as I don't even understand what gives them the will to live.


its a thing that always rings false for me in fantasy- the man eating wildlings in this (thenns i think), the iron islanders, steven eriksons horrific barghast. A nihilistic culture imagined, especially in places of scarcity. Its not that way. Its conanish and I don't buy it. Yes the world is hard and cruel etc but to imagine a social grouping so inter-vicious that has managed to survive any length of time stretches my credulity.


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> I find the Iron Islands incredibly boring and depressing to watch. As a show-watcher, it seems there is no point to anyone's life there other than to be miserable. So no, I can't see them building boats there as I don't even understand what gives them the will to live.



There are parallels with  Great Britain. Once rich thanks to naval power. Now sits around and moans about having to play second fiddle to the wealthier 50 states 7 kingdoms.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 24, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> I see you've never visited lancashire.



You mean Cumbria. They make seaside rock in Lancashire.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 24, 2016)

Gromit said:


> There are parallels with  Great Britain. Once rich thanks to naval power. Now sits around and moans about having to play second fiddle to the wealthier 50 states 7 kingdoms.



 I see that...but still, in the history of the show I don't think I've seen one person experience any glimmer of joy, or smile, or laugh, or have any reason to. Other than being fingered by one's brother. Which did seem to bring Yara some glee, which says a lot really


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 24, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> .. Except... It is enormously dissonant to see women acting in an ostensibly "medieval European" setting.  I know, I know: fictional world.  But one so closely modelled on so many aspects of real historical culture, that it's hard to accept.
> 
> I guess the root of the difference may be in the different religions of this world, one of which allowing female priestesses. But then I'd expect to see a lot more challenge to political patriarchy as a result.


I thought the whole "no women actors" things was specific to England and during the early modern era, that woman actors were more common on the continent.



> I guess the root of the difference may be in the different religions of this world, one of which allowing female priestesses. But then I'd expect to see a lot more challenge to political patriarchy as a result.


Female priests are not uncommon, ancient Greece among others had them and they had one of the more restricitive socities for well born women. Even in western history Abbesses could be quite important but were not exactly radical feminists. Most politically powerful women in British history seemed far more focussed on advancing their own or their families causes (Empress Matilda, Eleanor of Aquitaine, Mary Queen of Scots, Elizabeth I).


----------



## Voley (May 24, 2016)

I quite like the Iron Islanders with all their happy-go-lucky "What is dead may never die" playfulness and their cheery "paying the iron price" bonhomie and whatnot.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 24, 2016)

Theory but might be a bit spoiler-tastic. 



Spoiler



Lyanna is being set up to be a pretty good rider and this is likely to be important. Chances of her being the Knight of the Laughing Tree at the tournament at Harrenhal are pretty good from where I am sitting. This produces a really big what if, well Rhaegar realises the bad ass knight is really Lyanna and he gets the boner that breaks the 7 Kingdoms, but what if Lyanna stole away with him willingly? Very GRRM twist that Roberts grief was misplaced, he was dumped. Also then the possibility of a marriage between the two becomes realistic, given the Targeryian's were known to indulge in polygamy.This would make Jon a legitimate heir of Rhaegar?





Crispy said:


> So the DVDs have these extras in which the show's characters narrate the history of the world (with their own bias/slant on things - they're pretty good). They have slideshow/animatic while they're talking. Here's a picture of Bran the Builder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



That could also be mirroring, the two characters at either end of time having similar characteristics. Especially if Brans mark allows the White Walkers to breach the wall.


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> I thought the whole "no women actors" things was specific to England and during the early modern era, that woman actors were more common on the continent.
> 
> Female priests are not uncommon, ancient Greece among others had them and they had one of the more restricitive socities for well born women. Even in western history Abbesses could be quite important but were not exactly radical feminists. Most politically powerful women in British history seemed far more focussed on advancing their own or their families causes (Empress Matilda, Eleanor of Aquitaine, Mary Queen of Scots, Elizabeth I).


The vestal virgins of Rome too.


----------



## xenon (May 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> its a thing that always rings false for me in fantasy- the man eating wildlings in this (thenns i think), the iron islanders, steven eriksons horrific barghast. A nihilistic culture imagined, especially in places of scarcity. Its not that way. Its conanish and I don't buy it. Yes the world is hard and cruel etc but to imagine a social grouping so inter-vicious that has managed to survive any length of time stretches my credulity.



 Is on the point at least with the wildlings,  they are fiercely independent tribes. Manse Raider just  about brought them together. But they are not in one  homogenous group. Remember the Horn Foots, Moon Brothers, Burned Men etc.  Although I don't think they lift north of the wall 

 Yes this thousand ships with no access to a forest. Best overlooking that one.  Handwave away.   Yes the iron born. "We do not sew." Good luck feeding your Navy  then. Reaving   Only gets you so far.


----------



## xenon (May 24, 2016)

If you properly want to nerd out,   The history et cetc,  read a world of ice and fire.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2016)

xenon said:


> Is on the point at least with the wildlings,  they are fiercely independent tribes. Manse Raider just  about brought them together. But they are not in one  homogenous group. Remember the Horn Foots, Moon Brothers, Burned Men etc.  Although I don't think they lift north of the wall
> 
> Yes this thousand ships with no access to a forest. Best overlooking that one.  Handwave away.   Yes the iron born. "We do not sew." Good luck feeding your Navy  then. Reaving   Only gets you so far.


of course but even in a single loosely allied collection of tribes sharing trade and similarish language and cultural practises. Sharing space and co-dependancy. You'd go for the man eaters. You'd go for anyone who broke truce (or hospitality) a la red wedding. En masse.


----------



## xenon (May 25, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> of course but even in a single loosely allied collection of tribes sharing trade and similarish language and cultural practises. Sharing space and co-dependancy. You'd go for the man eaters. You'd go for anyone who broke truce (or hospitality) a la red wedding. En masse.



 The rest generally hate the Thenns though	Remember what's his name sayinng.  They are like that bunch of fucking freaks that live over the next icy Hill.  They've got nothing worth nicking, and are only occasionally bothersome, if you get in their way. Thenns  wouldn't last a month if they ventured down to the south and carried on that way. In normal non-war times anyway.  What ever passes for that in Westoros. 

 I realise I am fucking up the spelling of all these places and names. I don't have the will to check at the moment.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 25, 2016)

Presumably the Iron Islands do have some forests somewhere. We only get to see the windswept, dramatic bits with all cliffs and that, but there must be some inland somewhere. 

Refusing to sow crops is a bloody silly survival strategy though. Maybe they just really like eating nothing but eels and seaweed.


----------



## JimW (May 25, 2016)

If they had a serf class of captured people from raids the no farming might make sense.


----------



## bendeus (May 25, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Presumably the Iron Islands do have some forests somewhere. We only get to see the windswept, dramatic bits with all cliffs and that, but there must be some inland somewhere.
> 
> Refusing to sow crops is a bloody silly survival strategy though. Maybe they just really like eating nothing but eels and seaweed.


I'd be embarrassed to be reaved by a culture that basically subsists on sushi

E2A: though there may be some hardy crops such as quinoa growing wild on the more underpopulated islands


----------



## JimW (May 25, 2016)

bendeus said:


> I'd be embarrassed to be reaved by a culture that basically subsists on sushi...


Been done: Wokou - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## imposs1904 (May 25, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> I find the Iron Islands incredibly boring and depressing to watch. As a show-watcher, it seems there is no point to anyone's life there other than to be miserable. So no, I can't see them building boats there as I don't even understand what gives them the will to live.



I've got a thing for Yara, so I don't mind the Iron Islands storyline.


----------



## spanglechick (May 25, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> I thought the whole "no women actors" things was specific to England and during the early modern era, that woman actors were more common on the continent.



Not really.  There were no female actors in Ancient Greek theatre, and the first didn't start appearing until around the 16/17th century in Commedia dell'arte (Italy) which isn't that long before the Restoration laws in Britain.  

Interestingly, it's not just a European thing.  Kabuki theatre was invented by women, but they were swiftly banned and replaced by men.


----------



## bi0boy (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Geoffrey (May 26, 2016)

Slight derail but does anyone watch this on their computer or tablet etc. with sky go?  Was watching the last episode of GoT with sky go and all was fine with the picture until about half way through and the resolution went so bad it was hard to make out who was who in the picture if it was quite dark.  Im sure it is not my internet connection as I watch 1080p movies streamed totally ok?  This happened a few weeks back also but is sometimes completely fine.  Any tips to sort this?  Was a great episode, getting a bit tired of the Hodor/door jokes now though!


----------



## bi0boy (May 26, 2016)

I'd download it instead of streaming it - guarantees you won't be disturbed by internet problems while watching.


----------



## Yata (May 30, 2016)

theyre throwing so much shit in this season, mad king been shown + the return of benjen and a load of other stuff that i need to rewatch the ep just to soak it in


----------



## Dandred (May 30, 2016)

No tits.


----------



## The Octagon (May 30, 2016)

Mad King flashback was unexpected but welcome. 

Starks turning up alive (ish) all over the shop. 

Tommen is making me wish Joffrey was still alive 

Blackfish and Edmure return 

Good setup ep that.


----------



## Ranbay (May 30, 2016)

Kevin eldon


----------



## Gromit (May 30, 2016)

Benjin turning up was interesting. 

In the books there is a mystery undead nightswatchmen who helps Sam and Gilly. They didn't use that in the TV show but now they have use the same device and revealed who he is.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2016)

Didn't understand what was going on in the Arya storyline. Why did she poison the actress's drink? What does Jzcqaaar or whatever his name is have planned for her? Has he sent the waif to finish her off? Why?


----------



## fishfinger (May 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Didn't understand what was going on in the Arya storyline. Why did she poison the actress's drink? What does Jzcqaaar or whatever his name is have planned for her? Has he sent the waif to finish her off? Why?


She was tasked to assassinate the actress, and failed to do so. She is now marked for death.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 30, 2016)

another very strong episode


----------



## Voley (May 30, 2016)

As I didn't have to get up for work today I  stayed up till daft o' clock to watch this last night. Then promptly fell asleep just after Arya did her thing. 

Liked the Benjen bit. Interesting to see where they go with that. He looks like a bloke who has seen some Really Very Bad Shit. Jon will be happy though. And you don't get to say that very often do you?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> What does Jzcqaaar or whatever his name is have planned for her? Has he sent the waif to finish her off? Why?



Because he's a tyrant. A sexy tyrant.


----------



## JimW (May 30, 2016)

Though since they're supposed to be all self-abnegating the fact creepy apprentice girl wants the personal pleasure of offing Arya seems off. Same failing of emotion on the job, I'd have thought.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 30, 2016)

JimW said:


> Though since they're supposed to be all self-abnegating the fact creepy apprentice girl wants the personal pleasure of offing Arya seems off. Same failing of emotion on the job, I'd have thought.


No-one said the job should not have emotion, just that emotion should not sway your purpose.  Arya has fucked up every chance, the waif always said she would fail and was a waste of time.   The waif was right.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2016)

JimW said:


> Though since they're supposed to be all self-abnegating the fact creepy apprentice girl wants the personal pleasure of offing Arya seems off. Same failing of emotion on the job, I'd have thought.


she has taken undue pleasure in battering her all over the shop while she was blind also lol

high sparrows gloating face when tommen came out to endorse the union of church and throne was loathsome but brilliant. Also, flaming morningstar ftw


----------



## JimW (May 30, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> No-one said the job should not have emotion, just that emotion should not sway your purpose.  Arya has fucked up every chance, the waif always said she would fail and was a waste of time.   The waif was right.


He said that very thing it not so many words at numerous points before and after her apprenticeship.


----------



## Ranbay (May 30, 2016)

I can't wait for the high sparrow to get fucking killed TBH, and i thought it was coming today


----------



## JimW (May 30, 2016)

Pleased they got the same actor for benjen. I like him.

ETA Is he not as Ned's brother now senior Stark? Is being undead any bar to high lordship? I know it isn't in the UK but this is fantasy land.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2016)

also, a reminder why tarly annoys me. 'Lets just walk facefirst into a giant mugging off and say nothing in my defence nor even speak up while my old man calls my love a whore TO MY FACE'

ffs


----------



## DrRingDing (May 30, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> also, a reminder why tarly annoys me. 'Lets just walk facefirst into a giant mugging off and say nothing in my defence nor even speak up while my old man calls my love a whore TO MY FACE'
> 
> ffs



I think that was to show us where Sam was before he was bansihed to the watch. We then got to see where he is now e.g. saying fuck this and taxing the Valaryan steel sword.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2016)

I'll give you that, lifting the sword,  and saying its done cos its rightfully his, shows spine and that. But to sit and have your gf called whore to your face ffs. I suppose if he'd kicked off at dinner though ser huntsman would have kicked his head in.


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I think that was to show us where Sam was before he was bansihed to the watch. We then got to see where he is now e.g. saying fuck this and taxing the Valaryan steel sword.


Once everyone else had gone to bed...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2016)

belboid said:


> Once everyone else had gone to bed...


the assange of GoT


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2016)

I had hoped Sam would despatch his father with the sword and take over the household


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2016)

Bit of a meh episode the dragon girl speech at the end was cringe inducing. Also, I really wish Sam would have taken that sword and plunged it into his dad's heart![emoji16]


.


----------



## Gromit (May 30, 2016)

JimW said:


> He said that very thing it not so many words at numerous points before and after her apprenticeship.



They believe that they serve death. If their God is expecting a death they believe God must have a death whether it was the expected death or a substitute.
Arya will now be that substitute. Nothing personal. Just balancing the books. Like when she saved three lives so was allowed to pick the three deaths that would substitute for those lives. 

Only now she is on the receiving end.... unless she kills the waif, which is also death so the books will be balanced again that way too.


----------



## xenon (May 30, 2016)

I liked that episode. Allbeit still can't find it with AD grr... Who was the other bloke at the Tarley dinner table? (classic awkward dinner party drama. )

The face off with the high Sparrow and him being tactically smarter.
Finally something's happening beyond the wall again.
I liked the theatre stuff in Bravos.


----------



## Gromit (May 30, 2016)

xenon said:


> Who was the other bloke at the Tarley dinner table? (classic awkward dinner party drama. )



Younger brother.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 30, 2016)

belboid said:


> Once everyone else had gone to bed...



He was hardly goin to get away with it infront of them.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I had hoped Sam would despatch his father with the sword and take over the household



I assumed Sam killing his father is still on the cards at some point. Unless D&D go down the gooey reconcilliation route.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2016)

D&D?


----------



## xenon (May 30, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Younger brother.



Guessed so but couldn't recall Sam mentioning having a brother.

I reckon he'll give his dad the run around. By the time Lord Tarley can take the sword back, the White Walkers will be in the south.  Hearts Bane will get commandeered by John / the zombie slayers.


----------



## Saffy (May 30, 2016)

I love Sam and Gilly so much. 
I'm really looking forward to Sam killing his Dad with that sword.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> D&D?



Dan and David the producers....Game of Thrones: Features - Interview with David Benioff and Dan Weiss


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 30, 2016)

JimW said:


> ETA Is he not as Ned's brother now senior Stark? Is being undead any bar to high lordship?



He's still Night's Watch, so no lands and no titles.


----------



## Voley (May 30, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> He's still Night's Watch, so no lands and no titles.



He might argue that his watch is over if he's carked it, though. 

You'd hope there'd be something in the rules about The Undead inheriting stuff mind.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 30, 2016)

The Maesters are running their own game. Watch them. 


Voley said:


> He might argue that his watch is over if he's carked it, though.
> 
> You'd hope there'd be something in the rules about The Undead inheriting stuff mind.


The inheritance runs to the eldest son and his lawful descendants before going back up the tree to the next eldest son. The Stark tree should currently run something like Bran, Rickon, Sansa, Arya then Benjen.


----------



## xenon (May 30, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's still Night's Watch, so no lands and no titles.



  Doesn't that only apply to those who go as a punishment?  Lord Morment was still a Lord.  I think the nobles just go as a tour of duty sort of thing.  Possibly I have forgotten some of the explanation from the books.


----------



## JimW (May 30, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's still Night's Watch, so no lands and no titles.


And thinking about it, the way primogeniture worked he'd still come behind any of Ned's legit kids, males at any rate. But he could rally the North as he rots.


----------



## JimW (May 30, 2016)

Gromit said:


> They believe that they serve death. If their God is expecting a death they believe God must have a death whether it was the expected death or a substitute.
> Arya will now be that substitute. Nothing personal. Just balancing the books. Like when she saved three lives so was allowed to pick the three deaths that would substitute for those lives.
> 
> Only now she is on the receiving end.... unless she kills the waif, which is also death so the books will be balanced again that way too.


Don't dispute that, just her personal animus in and relish at the business. Most unprofessional and I'll be rating her down on Yelp.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 31, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Blackfish and Edmure return


Wot wot wot? Did I miss something??  I almost missed the horseman rescuer was Benjen until Crispy pointed it out 


DotCommunist said:


> also, a reminder why tarly annoys me. 'Lets just walk facefirst into a giant mugging off and say nothing in my defence nor even speak up while my old man calls my love a whore TO MY FACE'
> 
> ffs


Completely psychologically consistent though given his upbringing. By today's standards Sam was a bullied abused child. Even with an opportunity to grow with the Night's Watch there's still a chance he'd go back to being that little boy on the first meeting with his father, particularly with his father treating him as he always did.


----------



## FNG (May 31, 2016)

xenon said:


> Doesn't that only apply to those who go as a punishment?  Lord Morment was still a Lord.  I think the nobles just go as a tour of duty sort of thing.  Possibly I have forgotten some of the explanation from the books.


i dont think so, once you take the black its for life, its why ned was given the option  then refused the black, if he could have returned after a brief tour. previous grieviences would reignite, lord mormont was also lord commander of the nights watch hence the lord in his title


----------



## FNG (May 31, 2016)

nice to see the warriors sons make a brief cameo,


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 31, 2016)

Actually The Octagon it has just been pointed out to me that I haven't seen the last 15 minutes, so on second thoughts don't answer that and I had better fuck off out the thread till the evening


----------



## The Octagon (May 31, 2016)

EDIT - DON'T READ THIS YET AGENT SPARROW 







Agent Sparrow said:


> Wot wot wot? Did I miss something??  I almost missed the horseman rescuer was Benjen until Crispy pointed it out



In both the Frey and Jaime / Cersei scenes they mention the Blackfish escaping the Red Wedding and rallying Tully bannermen to take back Riverrun (Tully Castle), then they bring out Edmure in chains in front of Walder Frey.

The intention being to hold him as a bargaining chip with the Blackfish, Jaime is going there to broker it.


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> The intention being to hold him as a bargaining chip with the Blackfish, Jaime is going there to broker it.



If you are a book wanker you already know how that works out.


----------



## The Octagon (May 31, 2016)

Gromit said:


> If you are a book wanker you already know how that works out.



Well yes, which is why I only mentioned stuff spoken about or shown in the episode


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2016)

Enough with the faith militant plot, now. It's shite, irritating and unbelievable. 
Other than that it was another great episode, things are moving...Dani's speech WAS cheesy but also you fucking GO girl


----------



## belboid (May 31, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> He was hardly goin to get away with it infront of them.


Why not, he'd have one great advantage over them - ie one massive fuck off great sword. And no one else likes dad anyway, it seems. It would have been rather out of character tho. 

Elsewhere...I just didn't buy Tommens sudden conversion, rung wholly untrue. That ma would let him go and have those chats with the sparrow is dubious enough, but the idea that you can convert so quickly and easily goes against the ethos and practise of most religions


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2016)

belboid said:


> Why not, he'd have one great advantage over them - ie one massive fuck off great sword. And no one else likes dad anyway, it seems. It would have been rather out of character tho.
> 
> Elsewhere...I just didn't buy Tommens sudden conversion, rung wholly untrue. That ma would let him go and have those chats with the sparrow is dubious enough, but the idea that you can convert so quickly and easily goes against the ethos and practise of most religions



He hasn't converted. They have always been believers of The Seven down south. Hence the fact that they need the High Septor to crown the king.
The high sparrow suddenly announcing the king is now in the fold is a bit like the Arch bishop of Canterbury announcing that the Queen is christian.


----------



## JimW (May 31, 2016)

Gromit said:


> He hasn't converted. They have always been believers of The Seven down south. Hence the fact that they need the High Septor to crown the king.
> The high sparrow suddenly announcing the king is now in the fold is a bit like the Arch bishop of Canterbury announcing that the Queen is christian.


Bit more like announcing he's backing a heterodox sect though, seems most of his predecessors were much more pliant. Wee Free versus C of E.


----------



## FNG (May 31, 2016)

they weren't much liked by the small folk either given one was torn apart by the mob during the bread riots


----------



## DrRingDing (May 31, 2016)

belboid said:


> Why not, he'd have one great advantage over them - ie one massive fuck off great sword.



He's a useless swordsmans though innit? And his old man is a famous warrior. Sam would lose. Half inching the sword is a significant act of defiance.


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> He's a useless swordsmans though innit? And his old man is a famous warrior. Sam would lose. Half inching the sword is a significant act of defiance.


Yes and no. 

He also knows that they need valerian steel to fight the walkers with. He's knicked it for Lord Snow's army. 

He has penned letters asking for valerian steel and dragon glass to be sent to the wall remember.


----------



## FNG (May 31, 2016)

its made of valerian kryptonite though like Mormonts longclaw and Starks ice that was melted down and reforged as brienes oath keeper valerian steel and obsidian being the only two things known to harm others so I guess the sword is destined to end up Up north


----------



## FNG (May 31, 2016)

Wait is he not Sam the slayer in the series?


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2016)

FNG said:


> Wait is he not Sam the slayer in the series?


Yes he is.


----------



## FNG (May 31, 2016)

That's ok then, of course gilly referenced it last episode doh


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 31, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> EDIT - DON'T READ THIS YET AGENT SPARROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being a child who always used to read the last few pages of books after finishing the first chapter, I spoilt myself and read your post!  It's ok though, I am a book wanker so no surprises


----------



## FNG (May 31, 2016)

Coldhands rides an elk!
I know the dragon probably ate all the special effects budget but would it have hurt to staple some antlers on that horse?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Wot wot wot? Did I miss something??  I almost missed the horseman rescuer was Benjen until Crispy pointed it out
> 
> Completely psychologically consistent though given his upbringing. By today's standards Sam was a bullied abused child. Even with an opportunity to grow with the Night's Watch there's still a chance he'd go back to being that little boy on the first meeting with his father, particularly with his father treating him as he always did.


oh I know, but I'd hoped that he might find the voice to give his father a cunting off back, or at least just leave then with a cold word or two. Still, at least he nicked the sword


----------



## Voley (May 31, 2016)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> oh I know, but I'd hoped that he might find the voice to give his father a cunting off back, or at least just leave then with a cold word or two. Still, at least he nicked the sword



Nicking the sword was pretty defiant for him. And he did give it the big one after with his "let him come after me" bit. Only to Gilly, admittedly, but small acorns and all that, hopefully.


----------



## Voley (May 31, 2016)

It would be fairly typical GOT for Sam to cark it now just as he's beginning to grow a pair mind.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2016)

Voley said:


> It would be fairly typical GOT for Sam to cark it now just as he's beginning to grow a pair mind.


I recon he will be part of the mage/warrior squad come the final battle. The loremaster, the reborn warrior snow and bran the crippled mage. Fuck knows where the red priests and targaryean dragon-magics fit into that though. Maybe they will work seperately but for a common goal. Roasting the white walkers into charred and twisted corpses


----------



## FNG (May 31, 2016)

one thing to remember about the Ironborn is that they are the remnants of High Ironborn culture, the Ironborn built Harrenhall the greatest castle on westeros and ruled the riverlands until the Targaryon conquest aided by the Tully revolt, their self image as reavers and raiders is a founding myth to sate the pain of their loss of prestige, yara in the books trys to appeal to rebuild the prestige of the ironborn before fleeing into exile when the battling greyjoy brothers sweep to a landslide victory on a manifesto of rape,drink,gold,sex,girls,fek
they are the barbary pirates of ironbon grenada


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2016)

someone mentioned the Mad King earlier, but i can't recall him being in it. what did they mean? was it just in the very very brief flashbacks that Bran experiences?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 31, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> someone mentioned the Mad King earlier, but i can't recall him being in it. what did they mean? was it just in the very very brief flashbacks that Bran experiences?



He's the guy who keeps saying 'burn them all' in bran's flashbacks.


----------



## FNG (May 31, 2016)

the mad king sparked roberts rebellion by summoning the recalcitrant lords to kings landing and dishing out some inventive punishments,he's the king that jamie lanister was sworn to protect that earned him the nickname kingslayer, the reveal was the bath house scene with briene


----------



## strung out (May 31, 2016)

Funny how Daenerys states her need for a giant fleet of ships just after Yara and Theon ride off having stolen the entire Ironborn fleet of ships


----------



## strung out (May 31, 2016)

Also, funny how Daenerys is preparing to sail back to Westeros just as Arya burns her bridges and will thus be looking for a ship back to Westeros to get revenge on her foes shortly


----------



## friedaweed (May 31, 2016)

This season reminds me of this song...


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 31, 2016)

strung out said:


> Funny how Daenerys states her need for a giant fleet of ships just after Yara and Theon ride off having stolen the entire Ironborn fleet of ships


after her giant fleet of ships was torched by someone ?


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> after her giant fleet of ships was torched by someone ?


She's a fucking queen now. With a huge fuck off army and a murhassive dwagon. 

All she needs do is go to the citizens of slavers bay and say build me a thousand mutha fookin ships nawr!
It would be done. So it is said.


----------



## xenon (Jun 1, 2016)

FNG said:


> i dont think so, once you take the black its for life, its why ned was given the option  then refused the black, if he could have returned after a brief tour. previous grieviences would reignite, lord mormont was also lord commander of the nights watch hence the lord in his title



 He was Lord before that, Lord of Bear Island.  The nobles must have a reason to go serve.  I mean, why would they bother otherwise.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 1, 2016)

xenon said:


> He was Lord before that, Lord of Bear Island.  The nobles must have a reason to go serve.  I mean, why would they bother otherwise.


Not forgetting Maester Aemon who was more than a lord. He was a prince. 

He joined the black so that he would effectively remove himself completely from the political arena by forsaking any hereditary rights. 

Most Lords taking the pledge are either:

1. Sent by the crown for political reason.
2. Younger sons who are being shufftied out of the way. Preventing deaths via inheritance contests. 
3. Guilty of a crime. 
4. Embarrassments to the family. 

It's a bit like high ranking government agents being sent to be head of the Alaska field office as punishment. Even though it's head of something (a face saving consolation) it's still a punishment.

The wall is an honourable position of valour. Defending the realm. Even though it sucks balls being there. 

It's like being a King's guard (who are also sworn celibates) but without the nice weather.


----------



## FNG (Jun 1, 2016)

xenon said:


> He was Lord before that, Lord of Bear Island.  The nobles must have a reason to go serve.  I mean, why would they bother otherwise.



a higher calling, his sister Maege Mormont is the defacto ruler of bear island in his place.
Before taking the black he abdicated his position to his son Jorah Mormont junior who before finding a life mission with the mother of dragons was a bit feckless running up debts and finally getting involved in slavery after his wife ran off when she discovered bear island wasn't an actual bear,just a rock in the sea covered in seal shit,joer reclaimed his birthrite longclaw from him when Stark forced Jorah Mormont into Exile

taking the family heirloom longclaw with him that he bequeathed to Jon Snow, ask yourself if the lord of bear island could take off the black, he could potentially sire another son why would he give away his families most prized possession?

You ought to reconsider the institution of the nights watch as a militant monastical order, here is their oath,it's pretty explicit as to what is demanded of men of the nights watch

Night gathers, and now my watch begins. It shall not end until my death. I shall take no wife, hold no lands, father no children. I shall wear no crowns and win no glory. I shall live and die at my post. I am the sword in the darkness. I am the watcher on the walls. I am the fire that burns against the cold, the light that brings the dawn, the horn that wakes the sleepers, the shield that guards the realms of men. I pledge my life and honor to the Night’s Watch, for this night and all the nights to come.


----------



## FNG (Jun 1, 2016)

> Younger sons who are being shufftied out of the way. Preventing deaths via inheritance contests


 or in the case of Samwell Tarley older son being shifted aside in favour of a favoured younger son, 

The Maesters guild serves a similar role to the nights watch, iirc samwell prefered that route but his father being the hateful sack of shite he was prefered sam to fall off the wall or become a spearwife kebab


----------



## FNG (Jun 1, 2016)

looking at the Nights Watch vow it looks more like an oath/ prayer to R'hllor than to the Seven it is traditionally sworn to,Sam and Jon being the exception who swore it to the old gods.


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I recon he will be part of the mage/warrior squad come the final battle. The loremaster, the reborn warrior snow and bran the crippled mage.


That'd be pretty cool tbf. Bran should have gone full Three-Eyed Raven by then to do psychic battle with that White Walker king bloke too.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 1, 2016)

I've decided to start reading the books, to give me a clearer understanding of what the hell is going on.  I'm finding the huge cast of characters totally confusing!


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 1, 2016)

FNG said:


> the mad king sparked roberts rebellion by summoning the recalcitrant lords to kings landing and dishing out some inventive punishments,he's the king that jamie lanister was sworn to protect that earned him the nickname kingslayer, the reveal was the bath house scene with briene




Nikolaj Coster Waldau acted the hell out of that scene, one of my favourite moments from the whole series so far.


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2016)

ElizabethofYork said:
			
		

> I've decided to start reading the books, to give me a clearer understanding of what the hell is going on.  I'm finding the huge cast of characters totally confusing!



Well worth it. It's making much more sense to me since I started the books.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2016)

all are welcome in the Book Wankers club. We should get badges


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> she has taken undue pleasure in battering her all over the shop while she was blind also lol


I've just clocked why arya ran into a deep hole and killed all the lights. She wants to fight blind because she can. And we don't know that blond woman can- thats not been shown. So advantage arya.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> all are welcome in the Book Wankers club. We should get badges


----------



## ringo (Jun 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I recon he will be part of the mage/warrior squad come the final battle. The loremaster, the reborn warrior snow and bran the crippled mage. Fuck knows where the red priests and targaryean dragon-magics fit into that though. Maybe they will work seperately but for a common goal. Roasting the white walkers into charred and twisted corpses



Dany & the macho horsetwats will charge in at the end. Snow et al will be about to die, massive cliff hanger, in come the cavalry to save the day.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 1, 2016)

ringo said:


> Dany & the macho horsetwats will charge in at the end. Snow et al will be about to die, massive cliff hanger, in come the cavalry to save the day.



Again.

Ho hum.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 1, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> someone mentioned the Mad King earlier, but i can't recall him being in it. what did they mean? was it just in the very very brief flashbacks that Bran experiences?



This may help:


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2016)

Voley said:


> That'd be pretty cool tbf. Bran should have gone full Three-Eyed Raven by then to do psychic battle with that White Walker king bloke too.


thats what I mean about bran the mage. He's actually at lvl 11ty now so with him, the undying warrior snow and loremaster tarly we have a force capable of checking the assualt that is coming. The defenses on the wall are a joke. Its only worked before cos they spent a long summer and those walkers passed into myth.

I like ringo 's idea of the dragon/horse cavalry. I just don't see how these westerosi aristo cunts...its why I got wound up by Dragon Age the game. Am I the only cunt here who cares to set aside personal beefs and strategising in order to avoid what looks like complete extinction on the way!? 



Rage against the machine etc.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2016)

I have a question for a book wanker I need to ask by PM, who doesn't mind me asking?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 1, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I have a question for a book wanker I need to ask by PM, who doesn't mind me asking?


Go for it. I've read em all, many many times.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2016)

Ta, PM sent.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2016)

The review is nearly done, but I'm struggling with Sam. Not as much as his father admittedly...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> The review is nearly done, but I'm struggling with Sam. Not as much as his father admittedly...


hurry up ffs

I was thinking maybe the uncovering of needle might be a way to needle the many faced god, eh? right?

no I'll leave it to you


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I was thinking maybe the uncovering of needle might be a way to needle the many faced god, eh? right?



10 minute penalty


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't even get what the moany faced god is really about tbh. Is it some janus allegory? who the fuck knows. The seven, well they are all archetypes. No stranger (lol) than other religions that deify human traits. The old gods, well thats just wood worship old school style. The god the red priests pray to and get results from. Quickly. Thats monothiesm. I can understand that, I'm prod

But whats the many faced gods deal? What does that one get out of it all. Seems like a duplicitous cunt to me . The sort of god who would offer red rizla yet when you grasp them they are blue.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2016)

*Game of Thrones S06E06: Blood of my Blood*

*Oop North:*

The one girl open sleigh finally breaks down just as *Bran *was enjoying the inflight movie ‘Dumb or Dumber,’ starring his father. *Meera*’s efforts appear in vain as the Wights are still in close pursuit, but fortunately a mysterious figure wrapped in a cloak and face veil rides to the rescue. Is it a bird? Is is a plane? Have the wildlings converted to Islam? Well, technically it _is _a bird as *Uncle Benjen* is a crow (that makes twenty-three). The tree pixies have brought him back; their magic is strong, their prosthetic effects less so. Seriously, the guy looked like he’d fallen asleep in his bowl of blueberry porridge. Bran must pick up the mantle of the *Three-Eyed Raven* ...possibly with the aid of a reaching broom.

The Frey’s are back, but they appear to have lost their strategic advantage, due to *Wily Old Walder* placing two extras from Maid Marian & Her Merry Men in charge of River Run. He worries the world is laughing at him, he hears it in his sleep! He should think himself lucky, the High Sparrow is kept up all night by the sound of Septa Unella ringing bells. Fortunately for them, Walder has a plan: give us the castle or we'll give you back* Idiot Uncle Edmure*.

*Somewhere in the Middle:*

*Samwell Gamgee* and *Gilly *are heading for Downton Abbey. No wonder the Night’s Watch are so hard-up if they keep shelling out for taxis like this. Sam says that summer is over and here comes autumn! Maybe he should have used the journey to read the script? At dinner,* the Lord Tarly* is so frosty that the White Walkers may start taking orders from him. After his father further downgrades his girlfriend’s status from that of likely prostitute, Sam decides they are leaving. I’m convinced Sam engineered this whole ruse just to get Gilly in a dress...

*Darn Sarf:

Mace Tyrell* gallops into town with his army, showing his plumage, *Jamie fucking Lannister* swashes about looking gorgeous in his armour and then *Diana Rigg* is carried on in a box. She is quite old, so I suppose it's better that being carried off in one. Tissues away, gentlemen, this street party is not to celebrate the queen’s jubilees, for *Sparrow al Baghdadi* has been busy creating his holy alliance of the church and crown. *Cute-as-fuck Cousin Lancel* doesn’t look entirely convinced. *Dowager Queen Mother Cersei, Empress of Incest* advises a very Cerseiesque Jamie to proceed with caution, as it will take time to rebuild their armies and instill confidence in their leadership ...and she's not finished her dinner yet.

*Foreign Climes:*

A girl is no longer no one, a girl is ...Bertie? I’ve watched this three times and that IS what I heard. Perhaps a girl should consider adding sound technicians to her kill list? *Stabhappy Arya* is back, and she’s expecting trouble from the *Waif *who has clearly not been watching Daredevil. Her hatred for Lady Stark I doubt has escaped the notice of *Sexy Jesus*, whom I suspect may be two or more-faced.

Jesus, *Jesus Dany*, it was _Moses _who wandered the desert for forty years, so get a fucking move on! The breaker of chains delivers a rousing speech to her new army of murderers and rapists. *Daario DatHarris* thinks she’s dragonshit crazy, so he’s probably not gonna take his pants off anymore.
*
Missing in Action:*

*Littlefinger*: His teleporter must be recharging.

The Meereen Misfits: It’s a long walk up those steps - popping out to the shops is a major undertaking; if only they had a few slaves!!?

*Ser Friendzone*: For stoners weeks often pass by.

The Starks: *Goth Sansa* is in her room listening to CDs and wishing she’d never been highborn.

*Ramsay Bolton*: Busy launching his new range of fruit salads.

Bad Pussy: That sand gets everywhere.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> The sort of god who would offer red rizla yet when you grasp them they are blue.


Sounds like an excellent god - even better would be silver rizla


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't even get what the moany faced god is really about tbh. Is it some janus allegory? who the fuck knows. The seven, well they are all archetypes. No stranger (lol) than other religions that deify human traits. The old gods, well thats just wood worship old school style. The god the red priests pray to and get results from. Quickly. Thats monothiesm. I can understand that, I'm prod
> 
> But whats the many faced gods deal? What does that one get out of it all. Seems like a duplicitous cunt to me . The sort of god who would offer red rizla yet when you grasp them they are blue.


A Dotcommunist says nothing. A Dotcommunist keeps his mouth shut. A Dotcommunist takes the silver rizlas and is grateful to the Many Faced God. Or a Dotcommunist becomes a Dotcapitalist.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2016)

don't make me get my quarterstaff out 

no its just in the mythic structure. Whats this gods deal, just not being what you thought it was?

If as I suspect arya slays blond woman her form will morph into that of the other cunt, you know the nice one, and he will choke his last passing on the skill of face changing to arya

apropos of nothing I loved the braiding in aryas hair recently. Its crafted.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2016)

Excellent work Nine Bob Note 

"Not finished her dinner yet" lol. She did seem a bit hungry.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 2, 2016)

The many faced god is the god of death

EDIT: I very much hope that in Arya's final confrontation with the man in the jacquen mask, she gets to say "not today" to the god of death. That would be a particularly pleasing bit of fanservice.


----------



## Stig (Jun 2, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> *Game of Thrones S06E06: Blood of my Blood*
> 
> *Foreign Climes:*
> 
> A girl is no longer no one, a girl is ...Bertie? I’ve watched this three times and that IS what I heard.



Mercy.


----------



## ringo (Jun 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> The sort of god who would offer red rizla yet when you grasp them they are blue.


----------



## Voley (Jun 2, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> A girl is no longer no one, a girl is ...Bertie? I’ve watched this three times and that IS what I heard.





Stig said:


> Mercy.



I thought it was Maisie, her name IRL.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 2, 2016)

I also heard Bertie


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 2, 2016)

The subtitle was "Mercy".


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 2, 2016)

Def Mercy 

It's Mercy in the books too /book wanker


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 3, 2016)

I heard bertie


----------



## emanymton (Jun 3, 2016)

Definitely Bertie.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 3, 2016)

Mercy


----------



## Voley (Jun 3, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> The subtitle was "Mercy".





The Octagon said:


> It's Mercy in the books too /book wanker


Ah ha. Mercy it is, then. Ties in with her letting the actress off the hook. I wanted it be Bertie for reasons of total pointlessness, mind.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 3, 2016)

Excellent stats from Twitter here where you can see the most tweeted people in each episode, and how they link together.

https://interactive.twitter.com/game-of-thrones/#?episode=56


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> *Game of Thrones S06E06: Blood of my Blood*
> 
> *Oop North:*
> 
> ...



You've defected from the other thread then? 
That's where you used to post your reviews. 

One of us, one of us!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 3, 2016)

What is dead may never die. Except the other thread, hopefully.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Crispy (Jun 3, 2016)

That's a really good summary 

Am now watching his others. In S06E03, he calls Olenna "Queen of Sick Burns" which made me


----------



## Me76 (Jun 3, 2016)

I am looking forward to the return of Jerome once Jamie gives him a massive bag of gold to come back and sort it all out.  

The Sparrow stuff is really boring me.  It totally spoiled series 5 for me to.  Which is strange as I really like Pryce. 

I'm also waiting to see what happens with Richard E Grants character too. Cos surely they wouldn't get him in to only do what he has so far??


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 3, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


>




I somehow missed the bit with Sam taking Gilly and half-inching his dad's sword.


----------



## badseed (Jun 4, 2016)

Sam is typical of todays internet/keyboard generation, calling it on while his old man is fast asleep. Didn't say a word at the table.
Spineless fucker.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 4, 2016)

badseed said:


> Sam is typical of todays internet/keyboard generation, calling it on while his old man is fast asleep. Didn't say a word at the table.
> Spineless fucker.


He sat there and took it as he wanted something from him.


----------



## red & green (Jun 4, 2016)

Sam is clever - reason he took that sword and in the only way he could


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 4, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


>



That's really good and really helpful! That should be the Thronecast instead of the kids show it's turned into now. Subscribed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2016)

Only saw a couple of very early Thronecasts. They were pretty rubbish, though I did see my future wife Natalie Tena in one with a flower in her hair and my fate was sealed forever


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 4, 2016)

Hollybollocks was on this week. A welcome reminder that Bake Off (i.e. the other show I watch) is only two months away


----------



## chilango (Jun 5, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


>




Some great speculative theories on that channel.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 5, 2016)

Particularly


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2016)

'hey theon, why not just stare into the endless void of that ale cup I just made you drink and contemplate not having a cock while I go bang this hot woman'

this show


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2016)

thought the dialogue in that scene was pretty rubbish..


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2016)

I thought they were setting up Clegane as a religious convert so he can fight on the side of the sparrow at Cersei's trial by combat. Maybe he still will?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 6, 2016)

I really enjoyed that. 

Although some will be disappointed that the violence was...


... but at least we won't have to suffer Lovejoy for more than one episode.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 6, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I really enjoyed that.
> 
> Although some will be disappointed that the violence was...
> 
> ...


I thought Lovejoy played his part well. Not the same without Tinker though. Glad the hound is back. Worried about Arya. Glad Bron is back.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 6, 2016)

Poor Arya. 

House Stark looking like they have no legs.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 6, 2016)

Mungy said:


> I thought Lovejoy played his part well. Not the same without Tinker though. Glad the hound is back. Worried about Arya. Glad Bron is back.



episode 8 next week. there's always a shock in episode 8. I'll plump for Arya dying.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2016)

arya can't die, it would ruin everything


----------



## chilango (Jun 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> arya can't die, it would ruin everything



Valar morghulis.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2016)

imposs1904 said:


> episode 8 next week. there's always a shock in episode 8. I'll plump for Arya dying.


Read a nice theory about Arya.

The waif is not yet a faceless man and this is a test for her. She's enjoying it too much therefore she is not really no-one and so she's failed the test. Jaqen will kill the waif to please the MFG and let Arya go now the death debt has been paid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2016)

Percy from Blackadder!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2016)

it would be nice if arya and the hound could go on another comedy roadtrip for old times sake


----------



## Gromit (Jun 6, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Read a nice theory about Arya.
> 
> The waif is not yet a faceless man and this is a test for her. She's enjoying it too much therefore she is not really no-one and so she's failed the test. Jaqen will kill the waif to please the MFG and let Arya go now the death debt has been paid.


It was a bit cat playing with mouse. 

A proper Faceless man wouldn't have revealed their identity to gloat, would have dispatched them quickly (to the throat maybe) rather than stabby stabby stabby to the belly so that the person knows what's happening and who did it. 

In fact they'd often arrange an accident (animal attack) or poison to draw less attention than a street stabbing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2016)

its all a ruse I tell thee, arya was far too cocky when booking passage on the ship and just standing there on the bridge all obvs
and she did make a bit of a show walking through the town bleeding and the like


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 6, 2016)

The cold open threw me completely there, great lead into the titles (Cleganebowl, hype, etc) - "Oh these people look happy and decent.... well they're fucked then"  Glad we didn't have to do a whole arc of 'repentant Hound'.

Shame to only have McShane for one episode, I thought he may have met at least one other character before going, nice cameo at least.

Lyanna Mormont was everything I expected and more, not only did she pledge her allegiance and men, but she went with them to war as any other Lord would. Bear Island just breeds badasses 

Good thing Ser Dadvos was there to win her around, Jon and Sansa should just let him speak from now on, particularly with the kids.

Good stuff from Kings Landing this week too, the High Sparrow looking more and more creepy as he tries to get Margaery mating with Tommen (planning an untimely demise for The King so he can control the infant heir and thereby the Crown itself?). The idea that Tommen went whinging about his lack of sex to the High Sparrow is both hilarious and ew at the same time.
But Margaery clearly still playing the game, even managing to convince her grandmother of her conversion before slipping her the message of solidarity and warning to escape.

Speaking of Olenna, the Queen of Thorns was on top form this episode with her tongue lashing of Cersei -

"I wonder if you're the worst person I've ever met"
"You've lost Cersei. It's the only joy I could find in this misery."

Even FrankenGregor was stood there thinking he'd never burned someone that badly.

Riverlands plot was great for cathartic moments, such as the return of Bronn (and his world weary cynicism), Freys chatting shit and getting hit, and then Blackfish displaying zero fucks in his parley with Jaime.

Arya ignoring a Disney-level suspicious crone and getting deservedly shanked, although I'm sure plot armour absorbed most of the damage.

Heading into the big 3 episodes with it all bubbling up nicely


----------



## red & green (Jun 6, 2016)

Found this ep quite boring except for th arya stuff


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 6, 2016)

Spoiler: book wanker



so, are we going to be seeing the return of Lady Stoneheart after all? Will both Brienne and the siege end as in the books?


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 6, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


> Spoiler: book wanker
> 
> 
> 
> so, are we going to be seeing the return of Lady Stoneheart after all? Will both Brienne and the siege end as in the books?





Spoiler



On the trailer for the next episode, Jamie says something like 'I love Cersei, and if I have to kill every Tully that ever lived to get back to her...' which perhaps hints at Lady Stoneheart? I hope so


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 6, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Only saw a couple of very early Thronecasts. They were pretty rubbish, though I did see my future wife Natalie Tena in one with a flower in her hair and my fate was sealed forever


Might want to learn her proper name if you're going to marry her tbh


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 6, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Even FrankenGregor was stood there thinking he'd never burned someone that badly.


Whole post very funny, genuine lol at this bit.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 6, 2016)

lazythursday said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> On the trailer for the next episode, Jamie says something like 'I love Cersei, and if I have to kill every Tully that ever lived to get back to her...' which perhaps hints at Lady Stoneheart? I hope so





Spoiler



and the continued appearence of the brothers without banners and someone grabbing Pod, only more so


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 6, 2016)

A Gril has no bra.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Shame to only have McShane for one episode, I thought he may have met at least one other character before going, nice cameo at least.


And he didn't call anyone a cocksucker


----------



## Voley (Jun 6, 2016)

As roughly half the cast are on the cusp of going on a kill-crazy rampage just now, I'm looking forward to seeing how this season ends. 

Arya's going to kill The Waif and The Bloke With The Fucking Daft Name, Jaime's going to kill Blackfish (or vice-versa, hopefully), Jon's going to kill That Other Bastard, Brienne Of Tarth is going to kill fucking everybody and The Hound will then kill them all again. Daenarys will then ride in on a dragon to scorch the Earth. Then The White Walkers will kill her. I expect.

Shaping up nicely I reckon.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 6, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Percy from Blackadder!


If there's one thing we are world leaders at it is producing aging thesps. The best damn aging thesps in the world! And there's always a minor role for them in Game of Thrones.


----------



## JimW (Jun 6, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Percy from Blackadder!


Of House SWP!


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2016)

The Frey that Jamie didn't slap looked disturbingly like Novak Djokovic. 

A good bit of arseless McShane, classic Bron (at some point we must be due a Bron/Bran confusion, or why give them such similar names?), and a bit of a surprise for Arya. Tho she dealt with it suspiciously easily. 

Annoyingly, I've just worked out that I will be bloody camping on the Monday of the finale, and for the following week. Something must be done.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 6, 2016)

I wonder where Brienne's got to


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 6, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Read a nice theory about Arya.
> 
> The waif is not yet a faceless man and this is a test for her. She's enjoying it too much therefore she is not really no-one and so she's failed the test. Jaqen will kill the waif to please the MFG and let Arya go now the death debt has been paid.



I think the waif is the same person as jaqen. Not exactly sure of the details, but he's always too nice to her and she's always too evil to her, I think that they have some aim for Arya and they want her in Westeros to do their bidding, probably something to do with the Iron Bank


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2016)

Bloody Guardian episode guide thing has decided to tell us non book wankers exactly who Lady Stoneheart is.  There isn't really time to introduce her now and giver her her due, is there?


----------



## Saffy (Jun 6, 2016)

It always ends too soon!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2016)

Skyfallsz said:


> I think the waif is the same person as jaqen. Not exactly sure of the details, but he's always too nice to her and she's always too evil to her, I think that they have some aim for Arya and they want her in Westeros to do their bidding, probably something to do with the Iron Bank


I read a similar theory but that the waif is actually Arya. It's a bit fight club stylee, but there's some mild evidence that it could be true

http://www.bustle.com/articles/1649...erson-this-game-of-thrones-theory-is-so-crazy


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 6, 2016)

Also,  was it just me, or was Ian mcshane half cut even though his character wasn't?


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 6, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> I read a similar theory but that the waif is actually Arya. It's a bit fight club stylee, but there's some mild evidence that it could be true
> 
> http://www.bustle.com/articles/1649...erson-this-game-of-thrones-theory-is-so-crazy



That's better than my theory


----------



## belboid (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh dear. A friend of mine whose birthday it is today, and who is a big GoT fan, just posted up the simple message:

62!

Everyone else thinks that's his age


----------



## Voley (Jun 7, 2016)

Saffy said:
			
		

> It always ends too soon!



An hour isn't enough any more is it? I've been spoiled by binge watching 4 episodes at a time when I was catching up with it.

 I think I might watch it all again when this season ends though.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 7, 2016)

Voley said:


> I think I might watch it all again when this season ends though.


I was thinking that. I haven't got a clue who the Blackfish is, or the Freys, and I only vaguely remember Ser Edmure. I had to Google Lord Commander Mormont because I couldn't remember what he looked like, and still don't know when Jon killed a walker.

A second watching would definitely help me out here I reckon.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 7, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> I was thinking that. I haven't got a clue who the Blackfish is, or the Freys, and I only vaguely remember Ser Edmure. I had to Google Lord Commander Mormont because I couldn't remember what he looked like, and still don't know when Jon killed a walker.
> 
> A second watching would definitely help me out here I reckon.



Jon killed a White Walker at Hardhome (episode 8 of last season), the first time we've seen Valyrian steel be proved effective against their weapons (hence why Sam stole his dad's sword, he already knew that Dragonglass was also effective after killing his own White Walker).

The Frey and Blackfish / Edmure stuff is pretty much only Season 3 in the lead up to the Red Wedding.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 7, 2016)

Voley said:


> An hour isn't enough any more is it? I've been spoiled by binge watching 4 episodes at a time when I was catching up with it.
> 
> I think I might watch it all again when this season ends though.



Some of the eps this season have been shorter than the norm in fairness, so it's more noticeable than in previous years.

Apparently the next 3 are longer (the finale in particular is meant to be the longest episode of Thrones so far).


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2016)

Skyfallsz said:


> I think the waif is the same person as jaqen.


I thought that for a while, but then they had a scene together.

I like the Fight Club theory, but mostly this show plays it straight. Things are what they appear to be, and subterfuges are clearly signalled without much delay. To pull off a gotcha of this duration is uncharacteristic.


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2016)

If Arya isn't the waif then somebody is going to have to take her in and save her.

My money is on it being the sword teacher from the first series.  Purely because I want him to come back and that seems to be the current shtick.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 7, 2016)

or the theater crew...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2016)

Want to know what was in Sansa's letter?

Enhance!


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2016)

Outstanding. She doesn't learn does she?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 7, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Want to know what was in Sansa's letter?
> 
> Enhance!



very good, thank you


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2016)

tommers said:


> Outstanding. She doesn't learn does she?


Unless she's trying to play him.
Don't play a player, Sansa


----------



## belboid (Jun 7, 2016)

Hmm, those last four words aren't really legible. Could still be sent to one of two people, couldn't it? Although one of them is rather more the likely


----------



## emanymton (Jun 7, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Want to know what was in Sansa's letter?
> 
> Enhance!



Anyone able to let me know what this says, it's unreadable on my phone.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 7, 2016)

Thing is, they are screwed if she doesn't write that letter. They might be more screwed now she has, but it doesn't invalidate their original screwedness.


----------



## belboid (Jun 7, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Anyone able to let me know what this says, it's unreadable on my phone.





Spoiler



dear littlefinger orRobyn - gimme some of your nice vale guys and I'll see you right, love Sansa


----------



## emanymton (Jun 7, 2016)

Did anyone think the scene at the end with the hound was a dream sequence at first? I still don't get how they where able to kill everyone then Disappear before the hound git there. Plus I didn't really think the brotherhood were the sort to go around slaughtering people for the hell if it.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 7, 2016)

belboid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> dear littlefinger orRobyn - gimme some of your nice vale guys and I'll see you right, love Sansa


Thank you, that was pretty much my guess anyway.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2016)

sansa might not be as dumb as that move looks. You have to make a play sometime, in the game of thrones you win or die remember. And whoever holds winterfell ultimately holds the north. One final throw of the dice before winter


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Did anyone think the scene at the end with the hound was a dream sequence at first? I still don't get how they where able to kill everyone then Disappear before the hound git there. Plus I didn't really think the brotherhood were the sort to go around slaughtering people for the hell if it.


Who knows how committed to "the cause" the actual brothers are? The guys at the top might think they're being idealistic, but the rest of them might just be along for the plunder.


----------



## JimW (Jun 7, 2016)

Will Rickon keep his Dickon?


----------



## emanymton (Jun 7, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Who knows how committed to "the cause" the actual brothers are? The guys at the top might think they're being idealistic, but the rest of them might just be along for the plunder.


That was how I rationalised it. Still a bit surprised by it. Mind you we don't actually know if it was them that did the killing.


----------



## belboid (Jun 7, 2016)

I never got the impression, from what was shown in the show, that anyone apart from Dennis pennis gave a toss about that idealism bollocks.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 7, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Did anyone think the scene at the end with the hound was a dream sequence at first? I still don't get how they where able to kill everyone then Disappear before the hound git there. Plus I didn't really think the brotherhood were the sort to go around slaughtering people for the hell if it.



Controlling an entire army is hard, remember Brienne and Jaime coming across Stark soldiers hanging and raping women, there are few good guys in war.

Actually McShane's character, if meant to be a similar one from the books, should have had a very powerful speech regarding the nature of war and how men become soldiers, and then broken. Surprised they didn't use it (unless they're saving it for another character).


----------



## emanymton (Jun 7, 2016)

belboid said:


> I never got the impression, from what was shown in the show, that anyone apart from Dennis pennis gave a toss about that idealism bollocks.


It certainly went out the window once a little coin was on offer. But killing a bunch of unarmed people for no real reason? They didn't even have any money as far as we know.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2016)

The countryside is ravaged by war. Steel and food are worth a lot I guess.


----------



## QOTH (Jun 7, 2016)

GoT being what it is, as soon as I saw Ser Ian of house Lovejoy building that structure, I just knew someone was going to end up hanged from it.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 7, 2016)

It's funny, my housemate has never watched Deadwood, so saw him and went "what's fucking Lovejoy doing in a decent show?".

I was too busy hoping he'd call someone a fucking cocksucker.


----------



## belboid (Jun 7, 2016)

Crispy said:


> The countryside is ravaged by war. Steel and food are worth a lot I guess.


I seem to recall someone mentioning that winter is getting closer


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Want to know what was in Sansa's letter?
> 
> Enhance!




Surely it was obvious she was hitting up Littlefinger for some of his valley boys?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2016)

tommers said:


> Outstanding. She doesn't learn does she?



I dunno, without more soldiers her whole plan is screwed. As I mentioned a couple of weeks ago, she can always have Littlefinger killed _after_ she's become queen of the north.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2016)

are the knights of the vale as tasty as reputation would have it? after all, they're just defending one of the most insanely well situated castles. The landscape means I could hold the vale with two angry dogs and me after a few pints


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2016)

Not really been touched by the war though, have they?  Completely fresh, full strength.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> It's funny, my housemate has never watched Deadwood, so saw him and went "what's fucking Lovejoy doing in a decent show?".
> 
> I was too busy hoping he'd call someone a fucking cocksucker.



he's also one of the best monolougers in 44 inch chest.


----------



## QOTH (Jun 7, 2016)

Where are the stark forces holed up right now?  Far enough away from the Boltons to avoid 20 good men burning their tents down until they freeze and starve, presumably?  

I'm struggling with the geography / distances - what this show needs is more shots of a burning map with moving dots and rousing music.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Where are the stark forces holed up right now?  Far enough away from the Boltons to avoid 20 good men burning their tents down until they freeze and starve, presumably?
> 
> I'm struggling with the geography / distances - what this show needs is more shots of a burning map with moving dots and rousing music.


maybe with a red line showing where the goodies are going like in indiana jones and 'the man who would be king'


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Where are the stark forces holed up right now?  Far enough away from the Boltons to avoid 20 good men burning their tents down until they freeze and starve, presumably?


In exactly the same place that 20 good men fucked shit up last time


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 7, 2016)

Ser Twenty Goodmen stands no chance against Ser Sixtytwo Bearislanders, especially given the x10 exponential.

It's simple maths.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Where are the stark forces holed up right now?  Far enough away from the Boltons to avoid 20 good men burning their tents down until they freeze and starve, presumably?
> 
> I'm struggling with the geography / distances - what this show needs is more shots of a burning map with moving dots and rousing music.



Hopefully Davos has learned from his former employer's mistake and set up a proper perimeter.

On that, Jaime's smugness about the Freys failing to do likewise seems like something that might bite him in the arse sooner or later. Like he'll have been hoist by his own petard when Brienne sneaks up on him in the night and cuts his balls off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Who knows how committed to "the cause" the actual brothers are? The guys at the top might think they're being idealistic, but the rest of them might just be along for the plunder.


I thought it was Euron until the Septum mentioned their religion


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> he's also one of the best monolougers in 44 inch chest.


And he's great as a crim in Sexy Beast. Much more convincing than fucking Gandhi at any rate.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2016)

The key factor in the fight for Winterfell will not be how many enemies Barry has outside his gates, but how many he's got in there with him that he doesn't know about yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2016)

I bought kingsley in SB, first thing I'd seen him in. And little bantam weight evil fuckers, I've met em. Not on a don logan murderer type par but the agression and self belief, yes I can well believe that


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I bought kingsley in SB, first thing I'd seen him in. And little bantam weight evil fuckers, I've met em. Not on a don logan murderer type par but the agression and self belief, yes I can well believe that


I don't know why Winstone's character didn't just throw him in the pool or just sit on him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> The key factor in the fight for Winterfell will not be how many enemies Barry has outside his gates, but how many he's got in there with him that he doesn't know about yet.


Who's Barry?


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Who's Barry?



Misfits in-joke I suspect


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Who's Barry?




Barry was the nickname that Nathan gave Iwan Rheon's character ( Simon ) in the tv show Misfits


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 7, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Where are the stark forces holed up right now?  Far enough away from the Boltons to avoid 20 good men burning their tents down until they freeze and starve, presumably?
> 
> I'm struggling with the geography / distances - what this show needs is more shots of a burning map with moving dots and rousing music.


This goes up to the end of Season 5: Interactive Game of Thrones Map with Spoilers Control

You can choose an episode and which characters you want to see and it plots their journey/current location on the map. Find where Stannis was when 20 Good Men did him over and you can find where Jon is now


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't know why Winstone's character didn't just throw him in the pool or just sit on him.


'you're a big man but yer out of shape'


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2016)

I should stop reading threads elsewhere.

In the latest Thronescast, they have the actor who plays 



Spoiler: could be bollocks



Syrio on as a guest. When asked if his character had any connection to the house of black & white, he immediately answered "Yes" then stuttered and backtracked to say he thought the interviewer was asking about Bravos in general. IT'S HAPPENNING PEOPLE


----------



## Voley (Jun 7, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> (the finale in particular is meant to be the longest episode of Thrones so far).




4 hrs would be about right for me.


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I should stop reading threads elsewhere.
> 
> In the latest Thronescast, they have the actor who plays
> 
> ...


Fucking yes.


----------



## FNG (Jun 7, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> are the knights of the vale as tasty as reputation would have it? after all, they're just defending one of the most insanely well situated castles. The landscape means I could hold the vale with two angry dogs and me after a few pints


They've seen active duty against the mountain clans,moon brothers burnt men ect that raid the vale their probably as tough as the umbers and northern North men that guard the land south of the gift from wildling incursions, shagga was from the vale mountain clans


----------



## emanymton (Jun 7, 2016)

Crispy said:


> The countryside is ravaged by war. Steel and food are worth a lot I guess.


I know this is game of thrones, but this is what I expected to happen. They turn up mob handed, ransack the place looking for anything valuable, rough a few people up and maybe kill lovejoy. Killing everyone just seems a bit extreme. But hey game of thrones I guess. I mean I assume everyone thought the same as mean at the beginning. 'happy people, their fucked then'.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 7, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> This goes up to the end of Season 5: Interactive Game of Thrones Map with Spoilers Control
> 
> You can choose an episode and which characters you want to see and it plots their journey/current location on the map. Find where Stannis was when 20 Good Men did him over and you can find where Jon is now


I must remember to have a play with that when, I'm back at my laptop. I'd be really interested in tracking littlefinger.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 7, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Where are the stark forces holed up right now?  Far enough away from the Boltons to avoid 20 good men burning their tents down until they freeze and starve, presumably?
> 
> I'm struggling with the geography / distances - what this show needs is more shots of a burning map with moving dots and rousing music.


That would be quite a bonanza.


----------



## QOTH (Jun 7, 2016)

emanymton said:


> I know this is game of thrones, but this is what I expected to happen. They turn up mob handed, ransack the place looking for anything valuable, rough a few people up and maybe kill lovejoy. Killing everyone just seems a bit extreme. But hey game of thrones I guess. I mean I assume everyone thought the same as mean at the beginning. 'happy people, their fucked then'.



Happy people, building a a makeshift scaffold for some reason. Doubly fucked.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 7, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Happy people, building a a makeshift scaffold for some reason. Doubly fucked.


Well me absolute first thought was they were building a gallows.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2016)

Pretty needlessly elaborate gallows tbf.

I assumed they were building a sept. In the middle of nowhere, as is traditional


----------



## emanymton (Jun 7, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Pretty needlessly elaborate gallows tbf.


That's why I realised it wasn't, too big. Just for a few seconds right at the start I thought, who would be building a gallows?


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 7, 2016)

My partner said 'ships!' as he thought it was the Iron Islands with mine being a church. It had not occurred to me that the man of many faces could be pretending to be Arya..great twist if it is. I have now googled Lady Stoneheart.....I'm not a book wanker! Till this season I waited (& bought) the DVDs so had just finished S5.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2016)

Bowling up to random strangers in the street looking for passage on a ship and chucking bags of cash around seems like a good way to behave if you want the people chasing you to find you really easily


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 7, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Did anyone think the scene at the end with the hound was a dream sequence at first? I still don't get how they where able to kill everyone then Disappear before the hound git there. Plus I didn't really think the brotherhood were the sort to go around slaughtering people for the hell if it.





Spoiler: Book stuff



later on in the books he tells you that the brotherhood has just declined into bandits and don't really have any direction at this point


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## FNG (Jun 7, 2016)

Spoiler



i think its a reworking of the saltpans massacre which the both the bwb and the hound were framed for.


----------



## badseed (Jun 8, 2016)

I just saw this on Reddit


Spoiler: Arya



Arya walking past Arya?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2016)

Is that a still from this week's episode badseed ?


----------



## badseed (Jun 8, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is that a still from this week's episode badseed ?



Yes


----------



## FNG (Jun 8, 2016)

emanymton said:


> It certainly went out the window once a little coin was on offer. But killing a bunch of unarmed people for no real reason? They didn't even have any money as far as we know.



the tv execs screwed over the BWB wrt gendry. by the way did you notice the non westerosi looking member of the BWB? i think that might be a bit of fanservice to us book wankers.


----------



## FNG (Jun 8, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Where are the stark forces holed up right now?  Far enough away from the Boltons to avoid 20 good men burning their tents down until they freeze and starve, presumably?
> 
> I'm struggling with the geography / distances - what this show needs is more shots of a burning map with moving dots and rousing music.



Of Those that rode south with brave king rob, most died at the twins murdered by frey and boltons men.The flaming marquees put paid to most.What remnents remained probably headed for tully lands the bulk being at riverrun, or joined the swelling ranks of brigands and broken men. the wildcards being Karstarks men last seen scouring the land for Jamie Lanister, if they called off the search prior to the red wedding they may have crossed the twins and gone north to karstark.
Of the lords in the north, most bent the knee to Roose Bolton the warden of the north,the show will see who are truely loyal and who are merely paying lipservice to the flayed man.






Jon and sansas whistlestop tour of the north s06 Start castle black,catchship from shadowtower to bear island,currently at Deepwood Motte Residence of House Glover,raven sent to white harbour -house manderlay-status unknown.likely raven also to moat caillin home to stark loyalists the Reeds.

A quick book wankerish point about the BWB, in the books they are much more a smallfolk army of partisans hiding amongst the peasantry and picking off stragglers and errant supply columns, every time one of the original fighters sent forth by kind Lord Ned fell in battle two smallfolk would turn up to take his place, by this point it is safe to say they are more smallfolk than original fighters, and unlike the broken men,(desperate and far from home) they retain their link to the land and the people within.
With the final passing of Beric Dondarion and the complete collapse of the Barretheon cause it is fair to say they lack purpose beyond protecting the smallfolk, but there is plenty of work to focus minds on a common cause protecting their people from brigands.
We'll have to see how the TV story plays out its safe to say there are significant deviations so far, It looks like the hound will take Brienes storyline from Feast Of Crows which should make for some interesting chemistry wrt both BWB and LS.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm always getting the Brotherhood Without Banners mixed up with the Brave Companions.


----------



## ringo (Jun 8, 2016)

I followed all the groups/clans/families and alliances etc quite well in the books but struggle to remember who's who with the TV series. They need to carry big banners or get name badges or something. 

Mrs R is not a book wanker so confuses me further by asking who everyone is and what side they're on at the start of every scene so I can't hear them if they say any names. At the start of this episode she talked over the first 5 minutes telling me I was playing the wrong TV show on the Sky box because she didn't realise Lovejoy was a new character


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2016)

Monday talk is one thing, but I think book wankery should be kept off the TV thread no?


----------



## FNG (Jun 8, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm always getting the Brotherhood Without Banners mixed up with the Brave Companions.


Bwb- Robin Hood men in tights
Brave companions/bloody mummers-Jim rose circus


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 8, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Monday talk is one thing, but I think book wankery should be kept off the TV thread no?


I think everything is ahead of the books now, isn't it?  Certainly I was an anti-book-wanker activist in previous series, but now I love all that stuff because it's all speculation based on stuff that's already happened in the timeline.


----------



## belboid (Jun 8, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> the Brave Companions.


They sound like a walking club that got into a bit of bother in the dales


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 8, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I think everything is ahead of the books now, isn't it?  Certainly I was an anti-book-wanker activist in previous series, but now I love all that stuff because it's all speculation based on stuff that's already happened in the timeline.



We're not ahead of every book plot, especially when it comes to the Riverlands stuff (Edmure, Jaime, Blackfish, BWB, etc), so some caution might be advised.

Otherwise I think almost every other plot has advanced beyond, can't think of any others at least.


----------



## FNG (Jun 8, 2016)

so should there be a separate thread for book tv comparisons which everyone will end up squatting anyhow?


----------



## FNG (Jun 8, 2016)

so should there be a separate thread for book tv comparisons which everyone will end up squatting anyhow?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2016)

FNG said:


> so should there be a separate thread for book tv comparisons which everyone will end up squatting anyhow?


A song of ice and fire (AKA the spoiler thread)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2016)

Crispy said:


> book wankery


literary onanism


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2016)

Brotherhood without Banners always remind me of Gentlemen without Weapons, who were an 80s band who didn't play any instruments and just used animal sounds to make their music.


Man.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 8, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Monday talk is one thing, but I think book wankery should be kept off the TV thread no?



Yes.  I'm a new book wanker - just started reading book 1 a couple of days ago, and LOVE it!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2016)

emanymton said:


> I know this is game of thrones, but this is what I expected to happen. They turn up mob handed, ransack the place looking for anything valuable, rough a few people up and maybe kill lovejoy. Killing everyone just seems a bit extreme. But hey game of thrones I guess. I mean I assume everyone thought the same as mean at the beginning. 'happy people, their fucked then'.



Killing everyone is a shit way to get other locals to be scared of you. You're supposed to leave a few cowering souls behind to tell the tale of your bastardry.


----------



## ringo (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm all for some mass killings. Some of the groups have hardly been in it for years and popping up at different castles just confuses my turnip brain. Wipe them out so I can remember why they're horrible. And kill those trudging desert twats too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2016)

ringo said:


> trudging desert twats


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 8, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Killing everyone is a shit way to get other locals to be scared of you. You're supposed to leave a few cowering souls behind to tell the tale of your bastardry.



I don't expect logic from Grr Martin, nor do I expect it from the producers of a TV show.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 8, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Killing everyone is a shit way to get other locals to be scared of you. You're supposed to leave a few cowering souls behind to tell the tale of your bastardry.


Who'd of fucked off making it look like there were no survivors.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2016)

Fair point.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 8, 2016)

FNG said:


> so should there be a separate thread for book tv comparisons which everyone will end up squatting anyhow?


Your assuming the writers are slavishly sticking to every book plot. They ain't. They killed off more people than George and he's a blood thirsty bastard. 

The TV series is now well into doing its own thing which means book knowledge is potentially far from spoilering but is in fact misleading.


----------



## FNG (Jun 8, 2016)

im assuming nothing of the sort, I want to speculate where the shows going with reference to the books which some people find annoying .anyway the threads up join us in our wankers circle jerk comrade


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2016)

Having just watched everything over the last few weeks....I ventured here.

FFS!!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 11, 2016)

3:00 to 3:10


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 12, 2016)

Sorry it's late, I can't deny I've experienced some degree of writers' block this week so it's pretty shit I'm afraid...

*Game of Thrones S06E07: The Broken Man*

*Lost at Sea*

*Yara *and *Theon *arrive in Volantis during the great clothes famine of 301 AC. It’s a pity they don't sew - they’d make a killing!
Not content with nicking *uncle Euron*’s ships, Yara’s had his plans as well: sail to Meereen and fuck Dany’s flame-retardant tits off. Is that what lesbians do? I've never been sure...
Yara wants everyone to get hammered but Theon is reluctant to drink, especially as he now has to queue for a cubicle...

*Oop North*

*Cersei Sansa* and *Jon Snow 2.0* arrive on Bear Island to greet *the Littlest Mormont*. Unimpressed by the Starks (check your privelage etc), it is the *Onion Knight* who persuades her to proffer her sixty-two fighting men. Can we put Lyanna on the throne already? Just stay in the desert, Dany, it's fine.
*The Lord Percy* isn’t so convinced; indeed he won’t let them further than his courtyard, as he suspects they may be gloaters. Just so you know, he pays the green price.
In desperation, Sansa begins to write; the picture wasn’t clear but I believe it went “Eye need: ten thousand soldiers due to messy divorce...”
As Davos has lead the Starks to *Stannis the Mannis*’ former encampment, can we assume he will find the charred remains of *Shireen*’s wooden horse?

*Happy Clappers*

Not only is *the Hound* back, but he’s joined up with the* Reverend Lovejoy*! No mention of tits and dragons from either though (That would be an ecumenical matter...). He’s your thief, your murderer, your dodgy antiques dealer...
Not buying the three guys from the Brotherhood being responsible for the slaughter - the civilians were killed mostly with arrows, and those three guys looked like they would think bows & arrows are for girls.
Anyway, off the Hound goes to axe them some questions (that one’s from the Guardian review )

*Foreign Climes*

Does a girl forget her training? Is a girl unworthy of the name, *Bertie*? Perhaps a screenwriter is mysterious? Is a *waif *truely no one? Is *Sexy Jesus* all that he appears? Is *Syrio *or *Gendry *about to make an appearance? Is a commentator using these questions to pad out a somewhat thin review? 
I do hope this isn’t so cut and dry (well, cut and soaked in Bertie’s case) as when she boarded the ship at the end of season four we were all really looking forward to this storyline, and so far it’s been disappointing. Not desert power ranger level disappointing, but still...

*Meanwhile, in the Midlands...*

*Proposition Jamie* want a parley with the *Blackfish*. Jamie wants the castle, Blackfish wants to know where his niece, *Iya*, is - I don't think she's been cast yet...

*Darn Sarf*

*Sparrow al Baghdadi* is worried that the queen’s, err, needs are not being met. I told you he was a randy old goat
The *Queen of Thorns* is relieved to learn that *St. Margaery* is in fact a fraudery. When she gets back to Highgarden she’s gonna proudly stick her drawing on the fridge.
Before leaving, she takes the time to admonish the *Empress of Incest* for her piss-poor politicking. Cersei's ears certainly pricked up when Olenna casually suggested she kill everyone; I told you Kings' Landing was gonna burn this series!

*Missing in Action*

*Jesus Dany*  - Busy turning water into melodrama.
*Littlefinger *- Jon and Sansa have half-inched his teleporter, if not his knights.
*Tyrion & the Gang* - Arguing over the rules to Monopoly.
*Ramsey *- Writing crank letters to the editor/Castle Black.
*Mel *- Busy trying to resurrect Shireen before Davos cuts her into strips. So far no princess, but she does now have three hundred packets of B&H to flog off for the war effort.
*Samwise & Gilly* -Trying out the new Uber carriages.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> the green price


Worth it for that


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 12, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Theon is reluctant to drink, especially as he now has to queue for a cubicle...


Oof!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 12, 2016)

Nine Bob Note 

Stellar blackadder reference, well played


----------



## Yata (Jun 13, 2016)

the godfather thing with the oranges, you know its kicking off next ep

btw dont stay up to watch the live streams, unless youre paying for the premium ones theyre absolute shit i missed the whole of tyrion joke as well as most of jaimes speech to edmure ffs


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2016)

A bad episode, rescued by the greatest and most hilarious three men hanging scene ever filmed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2016)

agricola said:


> A bad episode, rescued by the greatest and most hilarious three men hanging scene ever filmed.


I thought the Cunting Off of Ser Jaime the Kinfucker was played well. Like the tully guy was actually not just giving him the dogs abuse you give a foe but genuinley sort of trying to get him to know how much of a cunt he is. To unerstand. And the affable, I lost a hand and learned some humility Jaime vanished to reveal the cold hard face of an aristocrat. We'll buy you or kill you. In his head Lannister and Cersie are the same thing.


----------



## baffled (Jun 13, 2016)

Some awful writing this episode, Arya miraculously free running from the T1000 after being gutted just 24 hours? Previous stood out but also Jaime and Brienne's _moment_ and Dany's cheesy entrance also had me cringing.

Cersei having her power play blow up is predictable but entertaining and The Hound was good value as always.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 13, 2016)

pretty fucking poor this episode, I really don't even like typing that


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2016)

baffled said:


> o Jaime and Brienne's _moment_


that was moving


----------



## JimW (Jun 13, 2016)

One good line - "You're getting old, Clegane." "He's not."


----------



## Dandred (Jun 13, 2016)

"Can't I just chop one hand off?"


----------



## Dandred (Jun 13, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> pretty fucking poor this episode, I really don't even like typing that



I thought is was good, really building the tension.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2016)

Blackfish:


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2016)

FUCK YEAH! what a time to be alive....

The hound rocked it, and that guy taking the guys head off.....

get in.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2016)

and just watched the END, i fucking new it


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 13, 2016)

Arya led her into a trap.


----------



## Voley (Jun 13, 2016)

Ranbay said:
			
		

> and just watched the END, i fucking new it



The blindness thing. Yeah that was cool. The Waif hoist by her own petard. 

Some serious fucking vengeance brewing for the finale of this season I reckon.


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2016)

Not the best episode by a long chalk, a hell of a lot of 'oh come on' moments (notably vis arya), the dragon landing was bloody obvious, blackfish wasted.  A few good lines tho, and building to an interesting climax. I hope.


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2016)

Voley said:


> The blindness thing. Yeah that was cool. The Waif hoist by her own petard.
> 
> Some serious fucking vengeance brewing for the finale of this season I reckon.


Except, surely the waif would have undergone the same, or very similar, training. That bit was all bollocks really


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2016)

baffled said:


> being gutted just 24 hours?


tbf it was a stab with a small blade and she got healed. Stitches didn't open till she took that sickening drop. Also: I called the fighting blind plan last week. A prophet is without honour in his own country


----------



## baffled (Jun 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> tbf it was a stab with a small blade and she got healed. Stitches didn't open till she took that sickening drop. Also: I called the fighting blind plan last week. A prophet is without honour in his own country



I'm not buying that, she looked ready to drop dead as she stumbled through the town in the previous episode and then we see her leaping from buildings and then sliding on her stomach under a barrow before the stitches finally opened.


----------



## JimW (Jun 13, 2016)

baffled said:


> I'm not buying that, she looked ready to drop dead as she stumbled through the town in the previous episode and then we see her leaping from buildings and then sliding on her stomach under a barrow before the stitches finally opened.


Thought the way the camera lingered on her smearing bloody prints etc was flagging up that she was faking it a bit and leading her in.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 13, 2016)

JimW said:


> Thought the way the camera lingered on her smearing bloody prints etc was flagging up that she was faking it a bit and leading her in.


You mean the juice from the oranges?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2016)

I'll swallow magic healing and it was a fun chase - nice way to finish her off - but I didn't really feel it. "A girl is no-one" ok if you say so. The whole thing's just been a 2 season long training montage. Where's the emotionally-driven drama?

Also didn't really get the impression Lord Brutus was *that* broken he'd just surrender his House over a wife and baby he barely knew.

So yeah, some sloppy writing this week.

But Clegane was excellent value, the Kings Landing scenes were good fun and I even broke into smirk at the Mereen Cabinet Meeting for a change. I though Brienne and Jaime's bits were nice - star cross'd lovers fated to fight on opposite sides 

The big battle next week. Can't beat a good seige 
(Riverrun's a shit seige. This one should be better)


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 13, 2016)

All the Starks now headed to Winterfell, yeah?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2016)

It looks like Cercei's plan for a trial by combat is fucked now


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 13, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> It looks like Cercei's plan for a trial by combat is fucked now


And Tommen knew he was doing it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2016)

yes now its mentioned those were clearly leading marks, done in an 'I'm fucked and staggering' way to lure the hunter. A very human trick.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 13, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> It looks like Cercei's plan for a trial by combat is fucked now


Not Benjen. Only the living can pass The Wall. And if Bran goes south there is a good chance he could break the spells off The Wall, like the spells that protected The Bloodravens cave.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2016)

baffled said:


> I'm not buying that, she looked ready to drop dead as she stumbled through the town in the previous episode and then we see her leaping from buildings and then sliding on her stomach under a barrow before the stitches finally opened.



Was a trap, she was leading her ro needel


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2016)

I just caved and watched the preview for next week's. Yeah, it's war. Here comes the budget


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh yes, Arya's interesting line "I'm going to go west of Westeros, where the maps end" Paul Mason wrote a piece a while back where he predicted it would end wth the discovery of a new world to the west. Everyone laughed at him at the time.


----------



## JimW (Jun 13, 2016)

belboid said:


> Oh yes, Arya's interesting line "I'm going to go west of Westeros, where the maps end" Paul Mason wrote a piece a while back where he predicted it would end wth the discovery of a new world to the west. Everyone laughed at him at the time.


Westwesteros? Far Westeros? Atlantiseros?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I just caved and watched the preview for next week's. Yeah, it's war. Here comes the budget


I think that was davos standing over a little pyre there. Wonder what that could be about eh? heh


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 13, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> Not Benjen. Only the living can pass The Wall...



You should tell the whitewalkers


----------



## Saffy (Jun 13, 2016)

Not enough dragons!


----------



## baffled (Jun 13, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Was a trap, she was leading her ro needel



It was dumb luck unless her trap involved flaunting wealth before waltzing carefree around town, getting stabbed multiple times and then this time stumbling half dead through town before getting patched up and put to sleep just long enough to wake once the waif tracks her down followed by the free run and blood/juice trail to her hideout.

I like Arya but this part of her story has riled me for some reason.


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2016)

JimW said:


> Westwesteros? Far Westeros? Atlantiseros?


It'll be a socialist United States of Properbloodywesteros - where they have decided that they should just let the seven kingdoms pass through feudalism before sharing the joys of their hi tech world without work.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 13, 2016)

My biggest gripe with this episode is something that happened in Series 3, why not just leave the Blackfish in charge of Riverrun for Edmures Wedding and the whole messy "retaking it" then losing it again need not have happened, much smoother story. 


The one thing we did get from that is Jamie really loves Cersie and he still has a big chunk of Season 1\2 Jamie Lannister in him when he needs it. Two sides of him in conflict. Now should a certain Queen find a shit ton of wildfyre to threaten a city with, well there would be a human heart in conflict with itself. Which is the younger twin again? (Valinquar prophecy)

Interesting most people think the Arya\Tyler Durden thing was disproven. Probably but think again, did Arya take The Waifs face of or merely return it? Id like to think its deliberately ambiguous but perhaps that is too much to ask of the writers of the show. 

And the Mountain is not the only dead man walking. 
Book spoiler


Spoiler



Ser Kevan is just as dead he does not know it yet. I have a feeling Cersei will have him popped off in the next episode.



And fuck the haters, The Hound was aceness on legs this episode. 

I also suspect that trial by combat may be reinstated soonish. Just a hunch, once Cersie points out the consequence of her being found guilty to Tommen.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2016)

Saffy said:


> Not enough dragons!



Or tits


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2016)

baffled said:


> It was dumb luck unless her trap involved flaunting wealth before waltzing carefree around town, getting stabbed multiple times and then this time stumbling half dead through town before getting patched up and put to sleep just long enough to wake once the waif tracks her down followed by the free run and blood/juice trail to her hideout.
> 
> I like Arya but this part of her story has riled me for some reason.



That's how I read it last week, leaving the blood trail in the market etc. She also didn't have needle then when attacked


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2016)

JimW said:


> Westwesteros? Far Westeros? Atlantiseros?


edge of the world. Turns out it really is a big disc carried on the back of four ellies stood on a turtle


ferrelhadley said:


> Jamie really loves Cersie



it was deeper than that. The humility of the born swordsman who has lost his hand and been somewhat humbled vanished because its not just how much he loves her- to him there is no House Lannister without Cersie. The person and the line and all that fuedal land and blood- forget the incest for a moment, although obvs it has its effects. House Lannister is Cersie for him, thats it. He tried the bribe then he basically told us what he is. Thats the chunk of old school jamie you mention.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 13, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> That's how I read it last week, leaving the blood trail in the market etc. She also didn't have needle then when attacked


Carrying a sword in Braavos will lead you to be constantly challanged to duels. No sword and the hardmen leave you alone.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2016)

Well my theory last week was its a trap, and it was


----------



## xenon (Jun 13, 2016)

baffled said:


> Some awful writing this episode, Arya miraculously free running from the T1000 after being gutted just 24 hours? Previous stood out but also Jaime and Brienne's _moment_ and Dany's cheesy entrance also had me cringing.
> 
> Cersei having her power play blow up is predictable but entertaining and The Hound was good value as always.



 Yeah some of the dialogue, sounds like a badly dubbed film. 

 I think it is that thing of having no book to go off.  Parts just sound like a run of the mill TV mediaeval drama. Or kung fu film or something.  Hasn't really bothered me so far but seem to stick out this episode.


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2016)

xenon said:


> Yeah some of the dialogue, sounds like a badly dubbed film.
> 
> I think it is that thing of having no book to go off.  Parts just sound like a run of the mill TV mediaeval drama. Or kung fu film or something.  Hasn't really bothered me so far but seem to stick out this episode.


There's been plenty of shit dialogue in previous series', can't blame it all on the lack of bookage


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 13, 2016)

JimW said:


> Westwesteros? Far Westeros? Atlantiseros?


I have a theory that will obviously be bollox but I like it. 



Spoiler



I spent some time trying to work out the seasons of Westeros and how they could be explained, loads of orbital bollox, orbiting gas clouds, the star passing through a "lumpy with gas" part of the spiral arm. None worked, then I hit on my explanation. Somewhere on the world of Ice and Fire is undergoing a Flood basalt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, a flood basalt eruption. This causes frequent periods of extreme cooling from the sulphur dioxide injected into the atmosphere and an especially long period resulted in the Long Night. The long summer = long winter thing is due to periods of inactivity filling the magma chambers of associated volcanoes (there will be many) for big eruptions that cool the world for years (see the 1817 for an example Year Without a Summer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

An increase in planetary CO2 has warmed the planet over 8000 years so that during astronomical winters you dont get the snows and the like during "long summer" and no one can remember when the pacing of the seasons was forced by annual changes like we have today. The world used to be a fair bit colder and no one remembers, the people just dont notice changes over 8000 years.

Yeah its crap but it pleases me to think like that. 

Ooops and if the flood basalt is happening west of Westeros then they would be coping it worst from the prevailing winds.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 13, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Or tits


3 tits ended up swinging in the breeze.


----------



## xenon (Jun 13, 2016)

belboid said:


> There's been plenty of shit dialogue in previous series', can't blame it all on the lack of bookage




 There has been some proper contrived examples this season though.  At least more noticeably.  How many ships do I need again? Oh about 1000.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> I have a theory that will obviously be bollox but I like it.


That's so crazy it just might work.
Only you, fh


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2016)

Why was there time for that interminable scene with Tyrion and the other two but only time for a split second of Dany and Drogon?

Bad pacing, patchy dialgoue, cliffhanger in the wrong place. It's starting to look like a George RR Martin novel


----------



## JimW (Jun 13, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Why was there time for that interminable scene with Tyrion and the other two but only time for a split second of Dany and Drogon?
> 
> Bad pacing, patchy dialgoue, cliffhanger in the wrong place. It's starting to look like a George RR Martin novel


Needed Orang Utan to pop up with his familiar cry of "no jokes about..."


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2016)

Crispy said:


> That's so crazy it just might work.
> Only you, fh


what, more wandering around fucking deserts?  Really, _really _hot ones in that case


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2016)

xenon said:


> There has been some proper contrived examples this season though.  At least more noticeably.  How many ships do I need again? Oh about 1000.


also none of these horses have ever travelled by sea and all though they are utterly at their masters hands thos dothraki don't do ships either so it'll be puking warriors and spooked horses kicking off all over the shop. shit and puke. nightmares.


----------



## JimW (Jun 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> also none of these horses have ever travelled by sea and all though they are utterly at their masters hands thos dothraki don't do ships either so it'll be puking warriors and spooked horses kickicking off all over the shop. shit and puke. nightmares.


Made me look this up: Horse transports in the Middle Ages - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ETA this seems relevant too as mentions Mongols

Sure I've read most of the crusaders went mainly overland just because they didn't want to chance their horses on ships though.


----------



## xenon (Jun 14, 2016)

What was the tragedy of old Valeria	The smoking C.  If you keep going west across the sunset see, you get to, East Easteros.


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 14, 2016)

is it just me or is Tyrion a bit rubbish now?

Same thing as khaleesi, he goes to mereen and becomes pretty dull, there's not much for him to do at the moment, but his acting hasn't been as good either.

Every season I get sick of it and then they give you all of the best stuff in the last few episodes, but he was my favourite character, now he's a bit overdone with his whole 'he's drunk and knows everything'


----------



## xenon (Jun 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> also none of these horses have ever travelled by sea and all though they are utterly at their masters hands thos dothraki don't do ships either so it'll be puking warriors and spooked horses kicking off all over the shop. shit and puke. nightmares.



 Presumably the Dragons won't be onboard as well.  That could be, problematic.


----------



## JimW (Jun 14, 2016)

Skyfallsz said:


> is it just me or is Tyrion a bit rubbish now?
> 
> Same thing as khaleesi, he goes to mereen and becomes pretty dull, there's not much for him to do at the moment, but his acting hasn't been as good either.
> 
> Every season I get sick of it and then they give you all of the best stuff in the last few episodes, but he was my favourite character, now he's a bit overdone with his whole 'he's drunk and knows everything'


Also, "lol, soz my plan has the city under fiery bombardment and impending re-enslavement for all" seemed less than adequate as an apology for his cock-up.


----------



## xenon (Jun 14, 2016)

There has been some good episodes this season. Episode one and this one, a bit poor.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 14, 2016)

yeh, mixed episode. 

I would say, after this episode, I was slightly surprised we didn't get an appearance from Lady Stoneheart. I suspect now we won't


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 14, 2016)

JimW said:


> Also, "lol, soz my plan has the city under fiery bombardment and impending re-enslavement for all" seemed less than adequate as an apology for his cock-up.


Yeah, you would have thought that he would have had a backup plan for that since he's meant to be hyper intelligent and know everything about history


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 14, 2016)

Nothing ever happens....
Nothing happens at all..


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Nothing ever happens....
> Nothing happens at all..


The needle returns to arya stark
and we fuck people up like before


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> and the needle returns to arya stark
> an we all fuck people up like before



You need to remove 'all' or it doesn't scan.

Otherwise very good.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2016)

fixed.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2016)

Drogon to torch the Masters ships and accidentally torch the Iron Born ships as well. Dany spends another series traipsing around the desert looking for a way to get across the sea.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> The needle returns to arya stark
> and we fuck people up like before


You missed a chance to get Hodor on the end of that bruv. Your lyrics ain't what they used to be


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> You missed a chance to get Hodor on the end of that bruv. Your lyrics ain't what they used to be


DC's writing has really gone downhill in series 6


----------



## QOTH (Jun 14, 2016)

For the love of god why are they still giving greyworm and misandry lines. It's painful.  And Tyrion has donned his waterskis and jumped the shark.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 14, 2016)

Missandei is pretty high up in the opening credits, so they must have plans for her...


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Missandei is pretty high up in the opening credits, so they must have plans for her...


I hope so. The more screen time she gets, the better. She's lovely


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2016)

The waste of Arya's screen time over the last 2 seasons really bother me now. She could have gone on cool missions, each one teaching her part of the assassin's craft, each one granting her a new face to use as a disguise, and each one leading her deeper into a nihilistic ego-death cult, until it all comes to a head when she's asked to kill an old friend, or forsakes a target so she can kill someone on her list. She becomes someone again, has a showdown with not-jacquen and gets to say "not today" to the god of death.

Instead she just got smacked in the face 20 times and learned that if you kill the person who smacked you in the face 20 times, daddy will be happy with you.


----------



## belboid (Jun 14, 2016)

I can kinda see what they were doing with Arya - similarly with Tyrion - training _is _boring, running a mid-sezed town empire is not that thrilling either.  We could well be drawn into their monotony, sympathise with how it dulls their judgement, be similarly filled with a yearning for action.  But they just made them both rather dull, and made us stop caring as much. All of Arya's _final run_ is set up in the earlier training scenes, but they were so drawn out and uninteresting that they were forgotten, and so we didn't give A credit due for her brilliant/preposterous plan.

I suspect that both she and Tyrion are noww so popular the writers thought they better include them in every episiode, even when they didn't deserve to be plotwise.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2016)

pls let someone stitch together all her training scenes and set it to this song:


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> pls let someone stitch together all her training scenes and set it to this song:



Already done


----------



## QOTH (Jun 14, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Missandei is pretty high up in the opening credits, so they must have plans for her...





Crispy said:


> The waste of Arya's screen time over the last 2 seasons really bother me now. She could have gone on cool missions, each one teaching her part of the assassin's craft, each one granting her a new face to use as a disguise, and each one leading her deeper into a nihilistic ego-death cult, until it all comes to a head when she's asked to kill an old friend, or forsakes a target so she can kill someone on her list. She becomes someone again, has a showdown with not-jacquen and gets to say "not today" to the god of death.
> 
> Instead she just got smacked in the face 20 times and learned that if you kill the person who smacked you in the face 20 times, daddy will be happy with you.



I like the idea that Arya gets disenchanted with the faceless men, once she realises that it's not really about administering justice, it's doing the dirty work for however can afford to pay you. That she's tried to make the death cult into something it wasn't, driven by her own need for vengeance.  But the delivery of that storyline has been disappointing IMO.


----------



## Voley (Jun 14, 2016)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> I hope so. The more screen time she gets, the better. She's lovely


 I'm rather fond of her, too.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2016)

I wonder if Arya's musing about a world beyond Westeros is them just setting up the spin off?

Arya's Swashbuckling Adventures Beyond Westeros could be pretty epic. She could be like a little adventurer with needle by her side, fighting monsters, killing pirates, discovering new lands.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 14, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> I wonder if Arya's musing about a world beyond Westeros is them just setting up the spin off?
> 
> Arya's Swashbuckling Adventures Beyond Westeros could be pretty epic. She could be like a little adventurer with needle by her side, fighting monsters, killing pirates, discovering new lands.


Arya on her own has been dreadful.  Arya and the hound?  That I'd watch.


----------



## ringo (Jun 14, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Arya on her own has been dreadful.  Arya and the hound?  That I'd watch.



The whole "A girl this" and "A girl that" saga has been really tedious.


----------



## belboid (Jun 14, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Arya on her own has been dreadful.  Arya and the hound?  That I'd watch.


Yes, she needs a good foil. And needle isn't up to making witty repartee


----------



## QOTH (Jun 14, 2016)

If they'd not bungled the pace and the plotting, I was also enjoying the idea that Arya up against someone who genuinely could be a blank empty killer in the shape of the Waif.  

The hound's had some good lines - but then, when did he develop comic timing? And more importantly, why has he become scottish?


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2016)

QOTH said:


> The hound's had some good lines - but then, when did he develop comic timing? And more importantly, why has he become scottish?



He's wearing the same clothes as Shrek.  Let's just throw that out there.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 14, 2016)

Wasn't the Hound always Scottish or am I getting him mixed up with the guy from the very brutal porridge adverts?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 14, 2016)

Cool, they put a shrek in it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Wasn't the Hound always Scottish or am I getting him mixed up with the guy from the very brutal porridge adverts?


Yes, he was.
The actor is in those ads, Rory McCann. Was also the guy in the wheelchair in Book Group


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 14, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, he was.
> The actor is in those ads, Rory McCann. Was also the guy in the wheelchair in Book Group



It's almost like I was making a light-hearted allusion to those facts...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm a bit behind even though I know whats happening, just had my first view of Riverrun.


Why are these castles always in perfect green fields? Where are the hedges? The farms?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2016)

This season is starting to bore me...


.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 14, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This season is starting to bore me...
> 
> 
> .


Why don't you...

Sent from my fax machine.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 15, 2016)

Surely someone in the Tully army, surrounded by hostile forces who have had their lord prisoner for a very long time, might have, you know, refused?

Other than the Blackfish (wasn't he the comic publisher from Spaced?).

I guess the point of Arya's sojourn in Bravos was to learn how to kill people in the dark, but it all seemed rather pointless.

At first, I thought the slaver fleet was the Greyjoy siblings, and their impossible fleet.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 15, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Other than the Blackfish (wasn't he the comic publisher from Spaced?).


Hah! Yes he was


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 15, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> Cool, they put a shrek in it



Is that like putting a bird on it?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 15, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> At first, I thought the slaver fleet was the Greyjoy siblings, and their impossible fleet.



Impressive how they got enough mates together to sail off with dozens of ships, apparently provisioned for a trip halfway round the world, in the time it took Euron to take a quick bath


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Impressive how they got enough mates together to sail off with dozens of ships, apparently provisioned for a trip halfway round the world, in the time it took Euron to take a quick bath


Of course the tradition of drowning the new ruler so he may rise anew when you revive him is logical and deffo a practise that would have stood the test of time. Can't see any problems with maintaining that cultural practise AT ALL


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 16, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Impressive how they got enough mates together to sail off with dozens of ships, apparently provisioned for a trip halfway round the world, in the time it took Euron to take a quick bath


More impressive they got the ships themselves


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Of course the tradition of drowning the new ruler so he may rise anew when you revive him is logical and deffo a practise that would have stood the test of time. Can't see any problems with maintaining that cultural practise AT ALL



I'd be all in favour of immediately drowning our leaders the moment they're elected tbh.


----------



## Santino (Jun 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Of course the tradition of drowning the new ruler so he may rise anew when you revive him is logical and deffo a practise that would have stood the test of time. Can't see any problems with maintaining that cultural practise AT ALL


Probably just a get out clause if someone the priests don't like got elected.

'Oh, sorry lads. This one drowned too. Pick another king.'

Then some religious literalists starting taking things too seriously.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 17, 2016)

I can't help wish that Bran had brainwashed Hodor with the phrase "Cut the Bunting"!


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 17, 2016)

Santino said:


> Probably just a get out clause if someone the priests don't like got elected.
> 
> 'Oh, sorry lads. This one drowned too. Pick another king.'
> 
> Then some religious literalists starting taking things too seriously.



In the books it's a ceremony for religious devotees and Euron does it so he can get the backing of the religious people to win the kingsmoot


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 17, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> I can't help wish that Bran had brainwashed Hodor with the phrase "Cut the Bunting"!


Have you spent three weeks coming up with that?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 17, 2016)

There's a line in next week's episode a lot of slashfic-ers are going to like.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 17, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Have you spent three weeks coming up with that?


you should have waited three weeks to post that.


----------



## agricola (Jun 20, 2016)

By far the best episode of this season, that.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 20, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> There's a line in next week's episode a lot of slashfic-ers are going to like.


I think I saw that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2016)

That was fucking great !!


----------



## JimW (Jun 20, 2016)

Those battle tactics were bollocks on stilts though. He'd never have drilled a northern phalanx and they wouldn't have stood there to be encircled.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Jon is not the best battle tactician at all, I loved that the battle was so tense , and the karma that came at the end, admittedly a bit predictable, was very satifying


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 20, 2016)

ooh it's tonight!. Fab, great start & end to a wet Monday.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2016)

stay off the thread....


----------



## baffled (Jun 20, 2016)

That was brilliant, even though it was obvious what was going to happen I was still on the edge of my seat during the whole crush scene.

Minor grumble but the last minute rescues are starting to feel a bit overused.


Edit; unless of course she knew they were coming but withheld that information to draw Ramsey's army into a battle to weaken them before finishing them off.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2016)

Omfg omfg omfg omfg amaze balls


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 20, 2016)

Awesome. What a fitting end to that Bolton bastard.

(((Wun Wun)))


----------



## Gromit (Jun 20, 2016)

baffled said:


> Edit; unless of course she knew they were coming but withheld that information to draw Ramsey's army into a battle to weaken them before finishing them off.



I think Sansa is breaking bad. Holding troops back deliberately because she wanted Bolton to think he'd won before *she* (not Jon) beat him. 

Going back for another look before walking off with a smile. 

We've witnessed a slow journey from squeamish innocence to someone who now takes pleasure in the screams and blood of her enemy.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 20, 2016)

I must be getting jaded in my old age. I thought it was a bit meh. The battle was mostly crap. The last minute rescue was naff, but I guess it shows that Sansa has the nous and guile that Snore lacks. The nasty villain's death was unsatisfying - but to be fair, I can't think of any ending that would be satisfying, so well acted and despicable was the character. Tyrion is a shadow of his former self, though his beard seems to have become darker. I hope next week brings it all together and goes out with a a bang that will send shockwaves through the multiverse.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 20, 2016)

I love Yara. "I would never demand but I'm up for anything really". SAUCY.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 20, 2016)

Good episode.

Sad ending for Ramsey, he was a nice guy.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 20, 2016)

I skipped through most of the battle just to make sure I could see that little bastard get his comeuppance.

Honestly I could have watched Jon punching his bloodied face for a solid hour, and still not get tired. It would be a pleasure to see him beaten to death repeatedly.


----------



## mango5 (Jun 20, 2016)

I've re-watched seasons 1-5 over the last 5 weeks and now up to episode 6 of the current season so I can watch the finale with y'all. This thread has been entertaining throughout, and ime not as spoilery as grumblers suggest. Arya is so much duller than I remember from the books.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 20, 2016)

Handy the Greyjoy's managed to avoid being caught by the slaver fleet


----------



## JimW (Jun 20, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Handy the Greyjoy's managed to avoid being caught by the slaver fleet


These reavers and raiders have their ways. Slipped past in a hundred ships! Although maybe they landed up the coast and the siblings walked to town.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 20, 2016)

JimW said:


> These reavers and raiders have their ways. Slipped past in a hundred ships! Although maybe they landed up the coast and the siblings walked to town.



well ain't that lucky!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

Wun Wun's demise reminded me of Throne Of Blood. Deliberate reference?


----------



## JimW (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Wun Wun's demise reminded me of Throne Of Blood. Deliberate reference?


Like with Hodor Martin has got it in for the larger person, while Tyrion literally gets away with murder.


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 20, 2016)

Mungy said:


> I must be getting jaded in my old age. I thought it was a bit meh. The battle was mostly crap. The last minute rescue was naff, but I guess it shows that Sansa has the nous and guile that Snore lacks. The nasty villain's death was unsatisfying - but to be fair, I can't think of any ending that would be satisfying, so well acted and despicable was the character. Tyrion is a shadow of his former self, though his beard seems to have become darker. I hope next week brings it all together and goes out with a a bang that will send shockwaves through the multiverse.



I thought all of the 'surprises' were a bit too predictable, it's all just come together a bit too easily this series. This is obviously what George Martin wanted to happen, but you can tell that re hasn't been as much time put into the story because everything just happens too simply.

A bit lord of the rings


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 20, 2016)

That was horrific and amazing, the crush scene was very well shot, I felt claustrophobic myself at points.

Rickon was literally a shaggy dog story, not unexpected but a bit meh, the poor lad didn't even get a line since he returned.

Still, his own fault for running in a frigging straight line 

Nicely cathartic at the end with the Stark banner finally back on Winterfell walls and Ramsey getting served by Sansa after a jolly good beating by Jon.

Would have been nice for it not to be quite so telegraphed that the Vale would ride to a last minute rescue but hard to see how else they could have done it.

Bring on the finale, I think it might be a bit of a bloodbath 

And yes, Dany and Yara's girl power flirting did funny things to me


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2016)

ooooooh....


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 20, 2016)

Is Melisandre going to get her neck held in the season finale......


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't really care anymore. Ramsey Bollocks has been eaten by his dogs. That will never be topped. The only character worth supoortung at this point is the Night King, everyone else is a vile human being.


----------



## Voley (Jun 20, 2016)

Pretty much a full hour of nonstop violent retribution. Fucking sweet. 

Don't fancy Melisandre's chances much for the next episode either.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2016)

All it needed was the hight sparrow to get twatted and it would have been the best episode of TV EVER.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 20, 2016)

Bumper edition review for episodes 8 & 9 should be ready for 10pm


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

Voley said:


> Pretty much a full hour of nonstop violent retribution. Fucking sweet.
> 
> Don't fancy Melisandre's chances much for the next episode either.


has Davos only just figured out what happened to Shireen when he discovered the burnt out pyre? How come? Wouldn't have someone told him?


----------



## JimW (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> has Davos only just figured out what happened to Shireen when he discovered the burnt out pyre? How come? Wouldn't have someone told him?


Perhaps it was just never the right time to bring it up. "So we were camped, there...bloody cold, Boltons attacked...oh yeah, and we burned a child." Awkward.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 20, 2016)

Fucking hell.

Did you see that long-shot with Jon during the battle?

That was top quality stuff.  Better than shanknado.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 20, 2016)

Really great direction in the battle seen, epic tv.  

I normally get quite bored during those type of episodes but loved that and love bad Sansa. She is awesome.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 20, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Really great direction in the battle seen, epic tv.
> 
> I normally get quite bored during those type of episodes but loved that and love bad Sansa. She is awesome.


She was the ice-queen there, at the end.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 20, 2016)

*Game of Thrones: S06 E08&E09*

*Happy Clappers*

Happening upon what I suspect may have been a university rugby team initiating new members together in the woods, *the Hound* reaches for his trusty ax and significantly ups the levels of cleavage on the show (no, put ‘em away, Mel). *The Brotherhood without Banners* have captured the leaders of the massacre and absolutely insist on a good hanging (because, you know, like, Lady Stoneheart, who we’re deffo not getting) and they’ve been carrying reams of rope about with them; this gives the Hound a great idea - a late-night Horrible Histories spin off, ‘Shit Deaths.’

The Brotherhood attempt to sign up the Hound with the breaking of bread and the passing of water, but he’s a lumberjack and he’s okay… Besides, he’s just marked his territory.

I did fear having a BBC antiques star guest-starring may have set a dangerous daytime precedent; would we see Martin and Lucy excitedly turning Harrenhal into student flats? Maybe Charlie Dimmock adding water-features to Highgarden? Please god no Nicki Chapman helping the upper-middle classes move to Dorne.

*Meanwhile, in the Midlands…*

Stand by for your traditional episode eight fightin’ action, folks!

*Ser Brienne* and* Podrick Paynefully Adorable* arrive at *Jamie fucking Lannister*’s camp with plans to overt bloodshed: let us lead your enemies out of here to safety and you can waste your men defending the place. Entering Rivendell, Brienne attempts to persuade *the Blackfish* to leave his gaff and go fight for someone else instead (!) Oh go on. Go on, go on, go on… When that fails, Brienne and Pod jump in a boat and head off presumably to meet up with *Gendry*, whose own claim to the iron throne has strengthened somewhat as of late.

Season One Jamie has a better plan: have *Idiot Uncle Edmure* walk in and tell everyone to surrender. Yes, he’ll buy that, as will his men who are clearly dumber than he is. With Jamie’s men inside the castle, the Blackfish goes down fighting... apparently. Did the armourer have a holiday in for episode eight or something?

*Foreign Climes*

This play again ...it’s the Westerosi equivalent of Only Fools & Horses. Many more performances and the Rains of Castamere will have to be dubbed out because of rights issues. Still, it draws a clap from the crowd (*something about Joffrey’s warty willy*). Stumbling backstage looking for her bottle of Rum, *Lady Crane* (I guess actors got all the gongs back then too, does she have views on the EU or the BBC?) pulls back a curtain to find no one. Is this a setup for a Monty Hall Paradox? No, it’s *Bertie*. Fortunately, Lady C is able to save her because… you know… that whole thing between acting and... gastrointestinal surgery? This must be the finale of this season’s Casualty as *T1000 *shows up and so the doctor must die. After what I’m sure was a lively Tropicana commercial, Bertie leads the Waif into her darkened lair where needle is waiting. *Insert fight scene*

Returning to the headquarters of the people who want her dead just to make a point does seem a Cersei-level decision to me, but we need a dramatic climax to the past two seasons. “Now a girl truly is no one!” Nice try, *Sexy Jesus*, nice try. A girl reclaims her identity - Bertie née Arya Stark of Winterfell, and she’s going home! You know, like she was trying to do for series two through fucking four?

Things in Meereen are returning to normal (i.e. everyone is endlessly walking through the market all day, just like on Eastenders) with nary a gold mask in sight. *The Lord Varys* is off in search of ships, this despite two rival mercenary fleets sailing towards him (STATE of your intel, Spider). This leaves *Tyrion *encouraging *Greyworm *and *Missandei *to get pissed and tell jokes; sure, everyone’s a drunken comedian suddenly  The tedium is interrupted by the wise masters and their fucking cool ass siege ships.

In a bizarre moment, *Jesus Dany* appears to enter the pyramid via the chimney. It seems that, not content with being breaker of chains, mother of dragons, rightful ruler of the universe etc, Dany now believes herself to be Santa Claus as well. That’s too bad for the people of Astapor and Yunkai who are definitely going on the naughty list.

Tyrion hatches a plan which doesn’t involve slaughtering the whole world and lulls the masters into a trap. With the dragons torching their ships and *Daario DatHarris* arriving to take care of the remaining Harpies, Greyworm grows a new pair and dispatches their foes.

*Yara *and *Theon *somehow sail past the masters to the not-so-great pyramid to discuss their alliance: ships and no more rape & pillage in exchange for sovereignty and possible hot lesbian action. Right, you’ve got the soldiers, you’ve got the ships, and no, you didn’t drop a necklace in Qarth that you want everyone to go back and look for, so fucking shift it already!
*
Darn Sarf*

After declining an invitation to* Sparrow al Baghdadi*’s finest dungeons (what, no playstations guvnor?), the *Empress of Incest* is visited by by a party of Franciscan bailiffs lead by *Cute-as-fuck Cousin Lancel* - Is it wrong that I want to masturbate over a religious zealot dressed in a hessian sack? It’s the sort of thing *Septa Unella* might do - That bell must come in awfully handy. I bet she’s got a foot fetish too...

Although Cersei has settled in and is going nowhere (meta), there’s nowt worth watching on telly what with the seven-bashers in charge and so has *Frankenmountain *get medieval present on their asses.

During his annual budget speech, *King Tommen* announces cuts to the legal aid bill. In effect, access to nine-foot-tall gold-clad necrotic death monsters is to be severely restricted.

*Oop North*

The main actors meet to negotiate terms before the night before the battle of Winterfell; if it weren’t so cold, *Jon Snow 2.0* could have slipped off his gloves and slapped *Ramsay *across the face with them, booming “Ser, ah challenge you to a duel!”

Wandering off to take a dump (I can’t go if anyone’s within earshot either), the *Onion Knight* finds the charred remains of *Shireen*’s lovely horse. Burning his school teacher was one thing, but he put a lot of time and effort into that! Does *Mel *think whittling is easy with no fingers?

Jon has made his battle plans, but unfortunately Ramsay has seen Braveheart and knows what he’s up to. Jon and *Rikon*, sadly, haven’t seen Apocalypto and so walk straight (there’s your mistake) into his trap. Rikon doesn’t even speak as the cute kid from the earlier series is now a moody teenager.

Fuck the plans, chaaaaaaarge! Crash! Bang! Wallop! Pow! Kablam! (I got the Batman boxset last xmas...) It was hard to make out who was eviscerating whom as I was on the floor having a seizure at the time, but it seemed Ramsay was winning, with his men having Jon’s surrounded and moving forward with pointy sticks. Srsly Jon, get your Aunt Dany to show you how to crowd-surf before you start sleeping with her.

Just as it appears all is lost: It’s.. i.. it... It’s the horn of Gondor! Ned’s back! No? Oh.. Oh well, there’s a shit ton of cavalry anyhow, and Ramsay doesn’t look like he’s expecting them unlike the entire viewing audience. *Littlefinger* rides in just in time to prevent the episode from running ten minutes short. Were they late, or was Sansa’s plan all along to sacrifice her entire family to save her family? Watch her.

After a brief one on *wun wun* and one, Ramsay takes a snow nap. The battle for the north is won (but not wun wun as he’s dead - and that’s technically genocide). Now, who’s turn is it to feed the hounds? It seems Ramsay’s in the chair...


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 20, 2016)

I did shout "G'waaan, Sansa!" on three separate occasions there.  

Yes, I liked Yara and Dany doing business, Battle scenes I can laregly take or leave, but I was quite relieved when the deus ex arrived to save the day.  (All right, not quite a Deus Ex, but I momentarily expected a dragon - so great and obvious was the build up).  

I was, however, hoping for a more provocative death.  Bolton and Rickon were completely nailed on, the slavers in Meereen were meh...  We could've lost someone more shocking.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 20, 2016)

I loved the way it looked like Sansa was leaving the scene but paused at the end and went back to see Ramsey being mauled to death. 

I'm exhausted from watching that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2016)

'maybe that was our mistake. Beliving in kings'

some real good shit this episode. Dany and the dragons killed me, proper rah! this is what we do to slavers

more after I have digested it.


----------



## Voley (Jun 20, 2016)

'HAPPY SHITTING'


----------



## Saffy (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 20, 2016)

Awards all over the place for that one, guaranteed.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 20, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I love Yara. "I would never demand but I'm up for anything really". SAUCY.



Best Dany scene in ages that one.


----------



## Voley (Jun 20, 2016)

So what do you do for an encore after an episode like that then? Next week's has to be a taste of the imminent Apocalypse Beyond The Wall. Well I hope so. White Walkers. The Dead. WINTER. FINALLY. 

See the state of Jon at the end of this though? If anyone deserves an episode off it's him. He'll be lucky mind. And he'll definitely need the newly resurgent Sansa Fucking Stark and her newfound flair for the Machiavellian if he's to survive.

Bloody hell I love this programme.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 20, 2016)

Same director and cinematographer for the last one


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 20, 2016)

Daniel Craig was in this episode


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2016)

Battle scene: epic. The nights of the vale coming to the rescue had me roaring in triumph

and finally justice for the starks. Justice for Sansa as her rapists face was eaten by his own dogs. Now its the Lannisters turn.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2016)

immense episode all round really. Everything just got dialled up to eleventy


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> I skipped through most of the battle just to make sure I could see that little bastard get his comeuppance.
> 
> Honestly I could have watched Jon punching his bloodied face for a solid hour, and still not get tired. It would be a pleasure to see him beaten to death repeatedly.


I literally cried 'keep going son!' when he stopped


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I literally cried 'keep going son!' when he stopped


Never have I wanted to see another man beaten to death so much. I think I may need care.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

Voley said:


> So what do you do for an encore after an episode like that then?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 20, 2016)

so who is King of the North now?  Bran? But if they think he's a gonner... Sansa?

Next episode we need to see some kind oof Cersei-Sparra Showdown, Something, something Bran... Something, something Dany and Yara... Jamie is ensonced at Riverrun. Brienne is ???

Ooh, the Hound, though...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 20, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Just as it appears all is lost: It’s.. i.. it... It’s the horn of Gondor!


Yep, the last half hour was totes LOTR. I shouted out "that is no orc horn" at that point.  Lets not forget the heroic supporting character's death full of and unlikely amount of arrows. Tbf I suppose in regards to the main battle the rescuing force when all looks lost is a bit of an established trope. 

Like others I also liked the scenes between Deny and Yara. Two highly capable female leaders in a man's world, quietly respecting each other and striking a partnership. With yes, just a teeny bit of flirting. 

To be a book wanker for a second



Spoiler



dear god I hope when the books catch up they don't make Rickon die that way given he's a fucking toddler.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 20, 2016)

On re-watching, I notice that Sansa wasn't actually there when Ramsey said he hadn't fed his dogs for a week - she had already said "you're going to die tomorrow" and dramatically trotted off. Can only presume someone mentioned it to her later.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2016)

I loved that bits of jon just cutting his way to bolton. Kept thinking he'd ask wun wun for a lift and a run but no. He just kept cutting. In a way it makes me think of the 'each time you come back, you lose something' and his request to mellisandre to not bring him back. More savage than we have ever seen snow, what didn't come back that lets him climb from a pile of corpses and still keep looking for someone he hates? What was that look sansa gave him while he was beating bolton to death and gave him pause? Its the 'I don't know you' look you get after going savage.
What did he leave behind. Iron Sansa was on form as well, what was it she told bolton? 'you're going to die tomorrow morning' in that cold tone. 
Some good Davos as well. Since everyone else turned into a shit he is now my moral centre for the show. Seaworth will call it right. Even if its a doomed charge. Loved him saying he loved stannis but the man had demons in him. No fucking shit, the bloke was insane in the way that only righteouse ascetic foolishness can make you


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

He's gonna put a sword through Magic Tits


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 20, 2016)

Daniel Craig!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Daniel Craig!


You already said that


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 20, 2016)

Where was Daniel Craig?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 20, 2016)

Did anyone else keep expecting Drogon to start speaking in Bennedict Cumberbach's voice?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 20, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Where was Daniel Craig?



Dressed as a stormtrooper.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2016)

When you've got dozens of moving pieces amd they all need to be in place for the big finale, things are inevitably going to get more predictable. It's too late in the story for Red Wedding style upsets. Means we lose some of the more nuanced drama and intrigue from the earlier seasons, but that's ok when instead we get THE MOST BRUTAL AND AWESOME MEDIEVAL BATTLE SCENE EVER ON TV (maybe in movies too). Superb action, and a such a cathartic climax.

Baelish is going to want paying for his help here today. I wonder what he'll ask for?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 20, 2016)

Fucking littlefinger turning up with his troops at the last minute so he could try and get in Sansa's pants again 

Otherwise well played all round


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 20, 2016)

Crispy said:


> When you've got dozens of moving pieces amd they all need to be in place for the big finale, things are inevitably going to get more predictable. It's too late in the story for Red Wedding style upsets. Means we lose some of the more nuanced drama and intrigue from the earlier seasons, but that's ok when instead we get THE MOST BRUTAL AND AWESOME MEDIEVAL BATTLE SCENE EVER ON TV (maybe in movies too). Superb action, and a such a cathartic climax.
> 
> Baelish is going to want paying for his help here today. I wonder what he'll ask for?


What he wants he can't have, because Ramsey took that


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 20, 2016)

Absolute scenes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Baelish is going to want paying for his help here today. I wonder what he'll ask for?


littlefinger wants it all. He'll play for a key role in the coming war of north vs those lannister bastards who killed ned. I don't think 'the Vale is yours' will cut it cos he's got that already. Also: Sons Of The Harpy taking a lesson was nice


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 20, 2016)

Women are basically running the whole world now eh? 

I'm sure season 7 will be much less violent as a result


----------



## D'wards (Jun 20, 2016)

So; Khaleesi is armed to the teeth and seems to be finally looking west. Greyjoy kids and tyrion in tow. 
Jon Snow is back in Winterfell, has no claim on the iron throne. But knows winter is coming. Dunno what sansa's plans are
Arya just doing her own thing 
Tommen being manipulated left, right and centre ; his mum, his wife, his priest.
Jamie in Riverrun - what are his plans?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 20, 2016)

That Bolton shield wall was the absolute tits. No wonder the North was running seven shades of shite though the Lannisters if that little blitzkrieg of shields, spears and longbows was up and running. Gauis Marius would have had a mild nod of approval at that classic display.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 20, 2016)

Even though part of me knew Littlefinger would be riding over the hills to the rescue I was still hugely tense during that battle. The sense of claustrophobia was well done, really got to me. 

Danys is much more fun with Yara. Long may that double act continue. 

The only Welshman I wanted richly annihilated this evening got his. Hooray. 

Will be interesting to see what Littlefinger will want for his favour and also interesting to see how much Sansa can play him. She's clearly the tactician to listen to in the North. 

It'll take some processing that one.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 20, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Tommen being manipulated left, right and centre ; his mum, his wife, his priest.


Waiting for the high sparrow to kick off a peasant revolt and Tommen riding out shouting "you shall have no captain but me"


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 20, 2016)

D'wards said:


> So; Khaleesi is armed to the teeth and seems to be finally looking west. Greyjoy kids and tyrion in tow.
> Jon Snow is back in Winterfell, has no claim on the iron throne. But knows winter is coming. Dunno what sansa's plans are
> Arya just doing her own thing
> Tommen being manipulated left, right and centre ; his mum, his wife, his priest.
> Jamie in Riverrun - what are his plans?


You forgot Bran and the other Stark, out in the wilderness, learning shit.

I reckon the next episode is gonna be plenty of visions of the Mad King priming King's Landing for boomtime and Cersei getting ready to light the fuse. She asked the septom if the "rumours were true" and he said they are. She's gonna nuke the place from Orbit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> The only Welshman I wanted richly annihilated this evening got his. Hooray.


Bolton? 
He doesn't sound very Welsh


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Bolton?
> He doesn't sound very Welsh



Bolton is played by the Welshman Iwan Rheon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Bolton is played by Iwan Rheon.


Oh right, I ignorantly assumed it was an Irish name as so much casting was done in Ireland


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 21, 2016)

So the opening was a naval bombardment against a city, some nice flirty scenes between the future queens, some slaves murdering their former masters and three dragons torching an entire armada...and that wasn't even the main event.

Amazing episode, even if it was all a bit predictable. I thought for a second that Ramsey was going to set the hounds on Sansa and she was inside his cell  That would have been unexpected (and ridiculous). Glad it didn't happen. It probably would have in earlier seasons


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

The dragons didn't torch the entire armada. Just a couple of ships. Daenyrys needs the rest of them!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2016)

I thought it was like the season so far, nice intro but largely one big meh...


.


----------



## Yata (Jun 21, 2016)

the behind the episode bit was interesting the battle was influenced by the battle of canae which had the romans surrounded by hannibal 

the battle was insane its definitely the best battle scene on tv or movies in a long time i mean most of the time with these battle scenes you can look at it a certain way and kinda see that its just a load of people with props half heartedly pretending to fight like its a LARP or something especially on tv but this was so intense with the cavalry smashing in and the bodies just piled up. was a bit like the beach scene from private ryan with how intense it was

hope they dont go full breaking bad with giving the audience what they want though tbh, expecting some favourites to get it next week unless grrm has gone soft. next season supposed to be the final one so the setup has to be good


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2016)

Yata said:


> hope they dont go full breaking bad with giving the audience what they want though tbh, expecting some favourites to get it next week unless grrm has gone soft. next season supposed to be the final one so the setup has to be good


My suspicion is that with the slimmed down cast they've used to make the story more followable than the books, there's a higher proportion of not yet expendable people and that's why the big character deaths have paused a bit. They'll all die in the end.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 21, 2016)

I too normally get bored during battle scenes, but that was riveting stuff.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2016)

Exhausting, exhilarating, astonishing. Found myself punching MY OWN KNEE when Jon was battering Ramsey's face in. No idea what's going to happen next, but don't tell me


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 21, 2016)

Only on this show could we watch literal piles of corpses and accuse the writers of going soft 
I think we're getting some main cast death next week. It's more how many or whether the whole of King's Landing goes BOOM


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2016)

I think Cersei is going to light the fuse next week, and Kings Landing will go boom along with both Tommen and Margaery, and I think that will be deliberate. Tommen 's death has been prophesied and foreshadowed -  Cersei almost killed him once before. I think the ep will end with all the main characters - Dany, Arya, Baelish, Snow and Sansa heading towards a destroyed Kings Landing.

But I'll find out tomorrow


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 21, 2016)

I think Jon really needs a day off tbh.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 21, 2016)

Kings Landing can't be destroyed until the dragons get there - Bran and Dany have both had prophetic visions of flying over the city, which is still intact.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I think Cersei is going to light the fuse next week, and Kings Landing will go boom along with both Tommen and Margaery, and I think that will be deliberate. Tommen 's death has been prophesied and foreshadowed -  Cersei almost killed him once before. I think the ep will end with all the main characters - Dany, Arya, Baelish, Snow and Sansa heading towards a destroyed Kings Landing.
> 
> But I'll find out tomorrow


How did Cersei almost kill Tommen? My memory is poor


----------



## emanymton (Jun 21, 2016)

Well that was an excellent hour of TV. The battle scenes knocked the shit out of most big budget movie attempts to do the same. I now want there to be a serious of spin of big budget movies done by the same people. They could cover Robert's Rebellion or the early adventures of Bronn, something, anything.

If I'd been Jon during the little parley with Ramsey I don't think I could have stopped myself  saying "you may have more men, but I've got one thing you don't have, and that's a mother fucking giant".


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

The last episode is called The Winds Of Winter, which is the next book in the series if Martin ever gets round to finishing it, so make of that what you will.
The Night King is sure to feature though.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 21, 2016)

Can someone explain the point of the direwolves again? Other than to die horribly


----------



## Me76 (Jun 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> How did Cersei almost kill Tommen? My memory is poor


When King's Landing was under attack from Stannis and she thought all was lost she was sitting on the throne with him and almost gave him poison.  Then Tywin burst in after saving the day.  Series 2??


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Can someone explain the point of the direwolves again? Other than to die horribly


Well Bran can warg with Summer (and in the books it's apparent that the remaining two have a connection with their owners) had Ghost has saved Jon on quite a few occasions. The dead three haven't had much of a role tbf.


----------



## chilango (Jun 21, 2016)

Surely only those Starks whose direwolves survive will survive themselves?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 21, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Can someone explain the point of the direwolves again? Other than to die horribly



Metaphors for the various Stark brats. Sansa's was betrayed by her and killed (totally like her dad and family) Arya's was set free to run wild, away from the pack. Robbs was sewn to his head after trying and failing to warn him that the Freys were shits. Brans Summer has ended, killed by winter. 

Shaggydog and Ghost I'm still not 100% on, the series is likely to be direct and just kill the buggers. The books may attempt to do something deeper.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

Shaggydog is dead. Bolton threw his head at Jon Snow and Sansa as proof he had Rickon


----------



## JimW (Jun 21, 2016)

So I'm the only one didn't like the Dany/Yara scene? Bit too pitched at a contemporary sensibility or something I felt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

JimW said:


> So I'm the only one didn't like the Dany/Yara scene? Bit too pitched at a contemporary sensibility or something I felt.


Contemporary to what? It's another world


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 21, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I think Cersei is going to light the fuse next week, and Kings Landing will go boom along with both Tommen and Margaery, and I think that will be deliberate. Tommen 's death has been prophesied and foreshadowed -  Cersei almost killed him once before. I think the ep will end with all the main characters - Dany, Arya, Baelish, Snow and Sansa heading towards a destroyed Kings Landing.
> 
> But I'll find out tomorrow



I think that Tonmen is going to die, causing Cersei to go mad and try to burn down the city, Jamie will come in and save the city killing her and become Queenslayer but this time he will get the recognition/redemption for saving the city from wildfire, and then probably die heroically


----------



## JimW (Jun 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Contemporary to what? It's another world


Our contemporary, as in didn't feel like another world.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

JimW said:


> Our contemporary, as in didn't feel like another world.


why?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2016)

I woke up and was making tea and thought 'bolton got his face chewed of. yes'


----------



## JimW (Jun 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> why?


Felt like the interaction didn't quite proceed from the situation, first meeting between two rulers (one potential) and it's all jokey flirting whereas I prefer Bear Island hardball, or find it more likely.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2016)

Dany has a certain way of disarming people who like women. By being fit as. You'd even not complain about the wig. Tyrion on the other hand has a way of charming people by his don't-give-a-shit lannister loucheness of air and clever words. Although I note people recon his silver tonge has been leaden this series. Not sure I agree,he's made me lol a few times


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow....great episode. I still think the dialogue was poor again. Especially Tyrion, who was a great to watch and listen to in previous series. I think his 'tell them what happened here' line was so cliche and obvious.

Thought the battle scene was highly entertaining. A lot of action bores me senseless, but this was really a treat to watch.


----------



## JimW (Jun 21, 2016)

To continue with my nit-picking of everyone's favourite episode to date, how did the corpses end up piled so high on the battlefield?


----------



## emanymton (Jun 21, 2016)

JimW said:


> To continue with my nit-picking of everyone's favourite episode to date, how did the corpses end up piled so high on the battlefield?


Also shouldn't that wolves head have been pretty rotten by now, even if it is pretty cold up north.


----------



## JimW (Jun 21, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Also shouldn't that wolves head have been pretty rotten by now, even if it is pretty cold up north.


It's like the whole thing is just some outlandish fantasy!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2016)

crush deaths from the shield wall avoidance and people climbing one over eachother as the crush turns lethal and reason flies out the window cos I CAN'T BREATHE. That'd form the mounds


----------



## JimW (Jun 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> crush deaths from the shield wall avoidance and people climbing one over eachother as the crush turns lethal and reason flies out the window cos I CAN'T BREATHE. That'd form the mounds


Eight foot high though? Three deep max I reckon.
ETA And as I recall, the piles are there before they get encircled.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 21, 2016)

JimW said:


> It's like the whole thing is just some outlandish fantasy!


I just hope someone got fired over that blunder.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> The last episode is called The Winds Of Winter, which is the next book in the series if Martin ever gets round to finishing it, so make of that what you will.
> The Night King is sure to feature though.



About time too nowhere near enough of him and the white walkers in this season...


.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 21, 2016)

JimW said:


> Eight foot high though? Three deep max I reckon.
> ETA And as I recall, the piles are there before they get encircled.



Most of them would have been Bolton cavalry cut down by Barry's relentless hail of arrows. Funny how they ended up in such a neat pile though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2016)

when it comes time to call episode of the season its going to be hard to choose between 'Fairy Grenades' or 'Bolton Gets His Due/Epicbattle'


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

Fairy Grenades?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Fairy Grenades?


aka 'The Tragic Death Of Hodor The Heroic'
that episode. Don't you remember the fairy grenades?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> aka 'The Tragic Death Of Hodor The Heroic'
> that episode. Don't you remember the fairy grenades?


No


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2016)

io9 said:
			
		

> When the Children of the Forest throw their magic grenades, it neither slows the wights nor makes a dent in their numbers. When the Children manage to light a wall of fire in front of the cave, the wights just scurry over the knoll the cave is situated under and start digging their way through. Meanwhile, it keeps cutting back to Bran in old Winterfell, where he can hear Meera’s screams through his vision, but he can’t wake up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2016)

not sure why the quote comes with attatchmens in my post really.


----------



## xenon (Jun 21, 2016)

Still can't find an AD'd source for S6. Fucksake....

Still good ep. Top flirting by Ashra... Maybe Sansa didn't mention she'd asked LF for help, in that scene with John, cos she likely she didn't know the knights of the Vale would turn up.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 21, 2016)

Pointed out by someone on reddit, but the burning flayed men X's were not just to intimidate Jon's army, but also to gauge wind strength and direction so Ramsey could toy with and then hit Rickon. 

Clever (and monstrous), he was a great villain, credit to Iwan Rheon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Pointed out by someone on reddit, but the burning flayed men X's were not just to intimidate Jon's army, but also to gauge wind strength and direction so Ramsey could toy with and then hit Rickon.
> 
> Clever (and monstrous), he was a great villain, credit to Iwan Rheon.


Is he a baddy in Misfits? I've only seen him in this and he's so good I can't ever imagine him playing nice at all.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Is he a baddy in Misfits? I've only seen him in this and he's so good I can't ever imagine him playing nice at all.



No he's very different and really good in that too.


----------



## Voley (Jun 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> when it comes time to call episode of the season its going to be hard to choose between 'Fairy Grenades' or 'Bolton Gets His Due/Epicbattle'


Ooh, tough one. Hodor shades it - best fucking plotline of recent memory for me - although for epic war/righteous wrath last night's was ace. Both episodes fairly Lord Of The Ringsy battle-wise, thinking about it. Probably not a coincidence.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

That wasn't the bit I remembered. The bit that stays with me (apart from Hodor) is the dead scurrying along the tunnel on all sides of it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2016)

in misfits he's a severely socially inept loner who has developed unhealthy habits but becomes a hero. The hero. Misfits is so funny I cannot believe more people don't know it. at least 6 belly laughs per episode.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

I think I need to watch Misfits. Dunno why I've never seen it. Apparently it's filmed all over where I used to work, a place I am fond of despite its bleakness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> in misfits he's a severely socially inept loner who has developed unhealthy habits but becomes a hero. The hero. Misfits is so funny I cannot believe more people don't know it. at least 6 belly laughs per episode.


I think I was put off by a friend describing it as Superchavs and I assumed it would be horribly condescending


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I think I was put off by a friend describing it as Superchavs and I assumed it would be horribly condescending


nah its played for lols and heart. Theres a genuine warmth about its humour- not punching down. Plus its really well shot etc, excellent music score. That bleak visual you mention works very well


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> nah its played for lols and heart. Theres a genuine warmth about its humour- not punching down. Plus its really well shot etc, excellent music score. That bleak visual you mention works very well


All in that Aphex Twin Come To Daddy/A Clockwork Orange aesthetic eh


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

TOO MANY FUCKING TV SERIES TO CATCH UP WITH! How do people keep up? I don't even watch live telly!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2016)

OMG nathans mum is Katelyn Stark. recursive! how did I forget


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 21, 2016)

Missandei appears in an episode too as I recall


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


>



Ah, that's the poor gay lad from Red Riding


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


>



He was one of the main characters in Love/Hate (Irish gangster drama) too for a while.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 22, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Also shouldn't that wolves head have been pretty rotten by now, even if it is pretty cold up north.



There was something really hokey about it. It seemed hollow (literally)


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2016)

Needed a nice salad.


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2016)

Rikon  never even got a line.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ghost I'm still not 100% on


Jon Snow died and is now a ghost. Fairly obvious that one?


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2016)

Question: you're the King of the 7 Kingdoms. There's a fleet of ships on the way to attack you. They have three dragons.

How the fuck do you win that battle, given the medieval technology you have?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 22, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Question: you're the King of the 7 Kingdoms. There's a fleet of ships on the way to attack you. They have three dragons.
> 
> How the fuck do you win that battle, given the medieval technology you have?



I'm not sure you can. 

What's wildfire like on dragons? Wildfire catapulted bombs? You'll still likely lose.


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Question: you're the King of the 7 Kingdoms. There's a fleet of ships on the way to attack you. They have three dragons.
> 
> How the fuck do you win that battle, given the medieval technology you have?



 Catapults and sheep.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2016)

you don't. The targeryans ruled for so long because when the initially conquered they had air superiority


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2016)

Dragons equals cruise missiles


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 22, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Missandei appears in an episode too as I recall



the north remembers.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 22, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Question: you're the King of the 7 Kingdoms. There's a fleet of ships on the way to attack you. They have three dragons.
> 
> How the fuck do you win that battle, given the medieval technology you have?



Poison


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Question: you're the King of the 7 Kingdoms. There's a fleet of ships on the way to attack you. They have three dragons.
> 
> How the fuck do you win that battle, given the medieval technology you have?


You don't. You surrender and then make plans for a coup that takes place in bedrooms and council chambers. Then *you've* got dragons.


----------



## QOTH (Jun 22, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Question: you're the King of the 7 Kingdoms. There's a fleet of ships on the way to attack you. They have three dragons.
> 
> How the fuck do you win that battle, given the medieval technology you have?




Pick off the otherwise unarmoured mother of dragons with a crossbow while she's precariously hanging onto the thing and hope that without her telling them what to do the dragons can be distracted by a convenient herd of cattle?


----------



## JimW (Jun 22, 2016)

Sink the fleet. You can destroy a lot with three dragons but you can't occupy a continent. Like the US marine corps in Iraq writ large.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2016)

JimW said:


> Sink the fleet. You can destroy a lot with three dragons but you can't occupy a continent. Like the US marine corps in Iraq writ large.


That's why (I reckon) she'll invade via Dorne as willing allies.


They didn't participate in the War of 5 Kings, so are battle ready
They are familiar with (and currently have) female leaders
It's geographically closest to Slaver's Bay
They hate Lannisters and would like to finish the job
Bet you £10 that's where Varys went.


----------



## JimW (Jun 22, 2016)

Crispy said:


> That's why (I reckon) she'll invade via Dorne as willing allies.
> 
> 
> They didn't participate in the War of 5 Kings, so are battle ready
> ...


I for one welcome our gynocratic overlords.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 22, 2016)

That Dorne subplot in full.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2016)

I submit to the will of Bad Pussy


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 22, 2016)

Game of Clams


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

The Sand Snakes are in the last episode,  so maybe...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> The Sand Snakes are in the last episode


----------



## QOTH (Jun 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> The Sand Snakes are in the last episode,  so maybe...



Hopefully when Dorne gets nuked from orbit. It's the only way to make sure further seasons aren't contaminated with Dornish tedium and bad accents.


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> The Sand Snakes are in the last episode,  so maybe...



How do you know.  That isn't true.  I'm not listening to you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

tommers said:


> How do you know.  That isn't true.  I'm not listening to you.


Imdb cast list


----------



## strung out (Jun 22, 2016)

How satisfying was it when CJ from Eggheads got killed by Grey Worm?


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Imdb cast list



Oh god.  It's going to be terrible.  They're so terrible.


----------



## Santino (Jun 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Imdb cast list


You'll be wanting the _Game of Thrones: season 6 - IMDB cast list thread_>>>>>


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

tommers said:


> Oh god.  It's going to be terrible.  They're so terrible.


Of course they were going to be in it. How could they not be? I like em.


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Of course they were going to be in it. How could they not be? I like em.



They could all be killed and we could not think or talk about them ever again.

How's that for an idea?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

Cm 3 Cm 3  John. It's supposed and Julian 551 1. 33333 343?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2016)

more bronn needed


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Cm 3 Cm 3  John. It's supposed and Julian 551 1. 33333 343?!



What with this and "liking the sand snakes" I'm starting to be a bit worried about you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

tommers said:


> What with this and "liking the sand snakes" I'm starting to be a bit worried about you.


Oops, my pocket did it


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2016)

JimW said:


> So I'm the only one didn't like the Dany/Yara scene? Bit too pitched at a contemporary sensibility or something I felt.


Yeah, I thought this too.  Lesbianism was only invented in 1983 IIRC, way after Daenarys' time.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Question: you're the King of the 7 Kingdoms. There's a fleet of ships on the way to attack you. They have three dragons.
> 
> How the fuck do you win that battle, given the medieval technology you have?


Free market economics.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


>



Kit HArrington agtually stood in front of a real cavalry charge? that is one tough days work. Not to mention everything in you screaming turn and run!


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## QOTH (Jun 22, 2016)

Corax said:


> Yeah, I thought this too.  Lesbianism was only invented in 1983 IIRC, way after Daenarys' time.



I was part 'yay! lesbian power couple on the iron throne!' and part 'Oh, this is a bit tacked-on'. 

There's been plenty of opportunity to write her an actual sexual identity rather than something expedient to the plot or gratuitous.  She has, after all spent half of each season being dressed / undressed / bathed / oiled by ladyservants.  If she does fancy women she's been incredibly picky up to this point. Or maybe just taking her responsibilities as an employer seriously.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 22, 2016)

QOTH said:


> I was part 'yay! lesbian power couple on the iron throne!' and part 'Oh, this is a bit tacked-on'.
> 
> There's been plenty of opportunity to write her an actual sexual identity rather than something expedient to the plot or gratuitous.  She has, after all spent half of each season being dressed / undressed / bathed / oiled by ladyservants.  If she does fancy women she's been incredibly picky up to this point. Or maybe just taking her responsibilities as an employer seriously.



This could be the most appropriate use of the phrase 'book wanker' so far, but Dany def doesn't mind the ladies in the novels.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> This could be the most appropriate use of the phrase 'book wanker' so far, but Dany def doesn't mind the ladies in the novels.


I'm sure there have been moments of sapphic _frisson_ in the TV series previously too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2016)

first series where that lady shows her how to ride a man on top, by practical example


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2016)

jinx


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2016)

I remember all the dirty bits and the best kills


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 22, 2016)

Looks like it is the highest-rated episode of the show so far:


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2016)

> • Jon Snow’s army is 50% Alan Moores.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 22, 2016)

Saw interesting theory that Cersai may try to set the wildfire off but Jamie runs her through with his sword to prevent her.
 Its a thought I spose.. MAKE A GREAT PLAY


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2016)

given jaime would literally watch the world burn and murder for the incestuose love of his sister I call nay on this theory


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah but if her kids die next episode...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Yeah but if her kids die next episode...


Kid. The other two are deaded already


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 22, 2016)

Still...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Still...


Why would he kill her?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Kid. The other two are deaded already


And he's all-but turned on her. Almost feel sorry for the manipulative cow


----------



## D'wards (Jun 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would he kill her?


He killed the mad king to save the city, which is obviously a bit of a faux pas for a man in his position. He's sometimes willing to do the right thing for the greater good.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would he kill her?


The witch said her brother would kill her.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 22, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> The witch said her brother would kill her.


Ooooh, did she?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> The witch said her brother would kill her.


Ooooooh


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Ooooooh


Are you sitting on your phone?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Are you sitting on your phone?


No, that's my reaction


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 22, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> The witch said her brother would kill her.



Not in the TV show, as far as I remember. Is this a book detail?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2016)

mojo pixy said:


> Not in the TV show, as far as I remember. Is this a book detail?


nah there was an ep where she as a youngster visited a wise woman with her friend and recieved some nasty prophecies

have any other of said prophecies come true?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

mojo pixy said:


> Not in the TV show, as far as I remember. Is this a book detail?





Spoiler: Book wankery



In the book, it's Tyrion, not Jaime: "And when your tears have drowned you, the _valonqar _shall wrap his hands about your pale white throat and choke the life from you."


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 22, 2016)

Haven't read the books


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2016)

I think it was three prophecies. Its always three.


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 22, 2016)

The witch told her that her little brother would kill her, she thinks that it is Tyrion, but she was born before Jaime. Since Jaimes whole story arc is that the most honorable thing that he did was kill the king to save the city which is why everyone hates him, and that he is in love with Cersei which everyone also hates him for, the perfect end to his story would be to redeem himself by killing his sister and saving the city, either that or save Luke by throwing the emperor down a ventilation shaft


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> nah there was an ep where she as a youngster visited a wise woman with her friend and recieved some nasty prophecies
> 
> have any other of said prophecies come true?





Spoiler



"Queen you shall be... until there comes another, younger and more beautiful, to cast you down and take all that you hold dear."
“Will the king and I have children?” she asked. 
“Oh, aye. Six-and-ten for him, and three for you.”
"Gold shall be their crowns and gold their shrouds"


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 22, 2016)

what does valonqar mean?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> what does valonqar mean?


little brother


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 22, 2016)

So...could be the old heave-ho for Cersei next week.

That would be good.


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 22, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> So...could be the old heave-ho for Cersei next week.
> 
> That would be good.



It would suck if they got rid of Cersei, she's the only interesting bad guy left


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 22, 2016)

Skyfallsz said:


> It would suck if they got rid of Cersei, she's the only interesting bad guy left


Valar morghulis.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2016)

its time. House stark holds winterfell again. Kings landing is a rotten fruit waiting to be taken. But someone best warn the Starks about the wildfire. Just occured to me they hold or will hold the Dreadfort now as well. Seeing the stark banner roll down the wall over a shot of the discarded flayed man banners was good

maybe they will be too busy arranging the defence of the wall to deal with lannister bullshit tho


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 22, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Valar morghulis.



Valar dohaeris


----------



## JimW (Jun 22, 2016)

Velour deluxe


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 22, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Just occured to me they hold or will hold the Dreadfort now as well.


 Who controls Dragonstone and Storms End since the Baratheons croaked it? Some prime real estate up for grabs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2016)

Be patient, Game of Thrones fans: George RR Martin's Winds of Winter will be better than the HBO version


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> Who controls Dragonstone and Storms End since the Baratheons croaked it? Some prime real estate up for grabs.


as robert baratheons suspiciously blonde kids are presented as NOT the product of incest to wider westeros I can only assume ownership fell to the lannisters.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 23, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Looks like it is the highest-rated episode of the show so far:
> View attachment 88748


How does that work then? Average rating for men = 10, average rating for women = 10. So surely every other average should be 10, too?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 23, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


>




No mention of her own death, just that she'd have three children and ''gold will be their crowns, gold their shrouds''. Maybe they didn't want to tie their hands WRT Cersei's death, in the TV show.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 23, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> as robert baratheons suspiciously blonde kids are presented as NOT the product of incest to wider westeros I can only assume ownership fell to the lannisters.


Thought that might be the case.


----------



## xenon (Jun 23, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Also, the thing about all your joy will turn to ashes in your mouth.   I thought that was in the TV show as well maybe just in the books.


----------



## belboid (Jun 23, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> How does that work then? Average rating for men = 10, average rating for women = 10. So surely every other average should be 10, too?


look at the numbers as well as the percentages. there are many many more viewers in the 10 categories than there are in the others, so it gets rounded higher. It's probably something like 9.95485987549 in total, or something like that

e2a: tho Users and non-Us users both being 9.9 IS contradictory. aah, there are 20,000 odd missing from those two added together, Unknowns must be strongly 10


----------



## Corax (Jun 23, 2016)

belboid said:


> e2a: tho Users and non-Us users both being 9.9 IS contradictory. aah, there are 20,000 odd missing from those two added together, Unknowns must be strongly 10


I hear it's a big hit at Ariana Chowk  and Bagram.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 24, 2016)

The good news is, episode 10 delivers.


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2016)

I still need to work out how the hell I am going to watch 10, whilst in a bloody tent in the middle of the lake district.

hopefully there'll be a pub showing it, much better than the bloody football ill be


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

belboid said:


> I still need to work out how the hell I am going to watch 10, whilst in a bloody tent in the middle of the lake district.


Easy, cancel your holiday


----------



## xenon (Jun 24, 2016)

belboid said:


> I still need to work out how the hell I am going to watch 10, whilst in a bloody tent in the middle of the lake district.
> 
> hopefully there'll be a pub showing it, much better than the bloody football ill be



Landlord at my local had ep 9 on the box when I went in for a post vote pint. My mate joked, this is live footage from outside polling stations.

He turned it off in the end anyway, bit much at tea time really.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2016)

belboid said:


> I still need to work out how the hell I am going to watch 10, whilst in a bloody tent in the middle of the lake district.
> 
> hopefully there'll be a pub showing it, much better than the bloody football ill be


bad streaming on a smartphone in a tent  best way to watch a season finale. Not.

dixons shop window? Lipreading?


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> bad streaming on a smartphone in a tent  best way to watch a season finale. Not.
> 
> dixons shop window? Lipreading?


cool, idea.  I'll go out and shout out for someone whose deaf

Hang on...


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 24, 2016)

It definitely has subtitles...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

Get an audio description file


----------



## maomao (Jun 24, 2016)

I won't be able to watch it till next Friday so if you could all refrain on posting on this thread till then it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Santino (Jun 24, 2016)

Download the subtitles file (usually SRT format) and then just act out the episode yourself.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 24, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> The good news is, episode 10 delivers.



sorry for being a bit thick but are you saying that episode 10 has leaked onto the net . . . or did you get access to one of those special preview thingies?


----------



## xenon (Jun 24, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Get an audio description file



There aren't any


----------



## emanymton (Jun 24, 2016)

imposs1904 said:


> sorry for being a bit thick but are you saying that episode 10 has leaked onto the net . . . or did you get access to one of those special preview thingies?


She gets to see them early, and has been rubbing our noses in for the whole of the thread.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 24, 2016)

emanymton said:


> She gets to see them early, and has been rubbing our noses in for the whole of the thread.


mrsfran = worse than hitler


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2016)

her and obama bothe get advance copies. She's CIA I recon


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## mrsfran (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm helping you get hyped! It's fun to be excited!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2016)

Impressive nonsense from the Redditors to cheer up those of us who believe Britain will resemble King's Landing before long...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

London is definitely King's Landing


----------



## Me76 (Jun 24, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> London is definitely King's Landing


Cameron is Jamie and BoJo is Cersei?

Edit:  Cameron is Tommen??


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh, FFS! I'm gonna spend half the night now pairing GoT characters to politicos, and I was gonna play some Prison Architect


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Cameron is Jamie and BoJo is Cersei?
> 
> Edit:  Cameron is Tommen??


Let's not go too far into it!
It gets too uncomfortable if you're a left winger, what with the wall and the white walkers


----------



## emanymton (Jun 24, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Cameron is Jamie and BoJo is Cersei?


That's one image I didn't want in my mind thank you very fucking much.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2016)

Is there a pro-brexit leftwing 'leader' I can pair with Tormund 'friend of cannibals' Giantbeard?


----------



## emanymton (Jun 24, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Is there a pro-brexit leftwing 'leader' I can pair with Tormund 'friend of cannibals' Giantbeard?


Stretching it a bit, but Galloway. 

Did own Jones come our for exit in the end? I've list track


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 24, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Cameron is Jamie?



I am hugely offended on fictional character Jaime's behalf here. He fucks his sister, not pigs


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2016)

York=winterfell


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Stretching it a bit, but Galloway.
> 
> Did own Jones come our for exit in the end? I've list track



I considered Galloway and then thought, no, he'd be too busy kissing Sparrow al Baghdadi's manky feet


----------



## emanymton (Jun 24, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I considered Galloway and then thought, no, he'd be too busy kissing Sparrow al Baghdadi's manky feet


I'm too tired to read stuff properly, but I think you can nut Jones in the leave camp.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2016)

We all know who Littlefinger is. And where is our own dark Lord, evil genius in all this?


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> York=winterfell


I'd have had Winterfell as Bamburgh if it wasn't on the coast.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2016)

Castle Black is Carlisle, which I assume is why people have to be conscriped to go there. Think that makes Barrow Molestown


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> York=winterfell


Sheffield!


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 25, 2016)

Really looking forward to the finale to escape from all the crap flying around at the moment.


----------



## Voley (Jun 25, 2016)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> Really looking forward to the finale to escape from all the crap flying around at the moment.



Fuck yeah. If ever there was a time for a bit of escapism.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Really looking forward to the finale to escape from all the crap flying around at the moment.


too many similarities tho..the brave north trying to free itself from the tyrannies of the overpowering, undemocratic, kings landing, finally gaining control of a knackered castle before realising there is a whole lot bigger problem on the way


----------



## Voley (Jun 25, 2016)

There really is no escape just now is there?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2016)

the current ruling cadre being sexual deviants of the highest order. Lets make Cameron do a walk of atonement through kings london. With his pants on, there are some things no one should have to see


----------



## chilango (Jun 25, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the current ruling cadre being sexual deviants of the highest order. Lets make Cameron do a walk of atonement through kings london. With his pants on, there are some things no one should have to see



Isn't that what the whole pig fucking thing was about?


----------



## maomao (Jun 25, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the current ruling cadre being sexual deviants of the highest order. Lets make Cameron do a walk of atonement through kings london. With his pants on, there are some things no one should have to see


Pants made of bacon.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 25, 2016)

Come on, own up - who has some Game of Thrones merchandise? I have so far resisted, as i'm trying to cut down on clutter indoors, but have been tempted by the Hordor doorstop


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm frequently temped by the action figures, but they look like LotR which have never appealed to me greatly. They are also boxed rather than carded which presents storage issues.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 26, 2016)

I can't wait for you guys to see it. I HAVE THEORIES.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2016)

When's the earliest time we ca view it? (IE when will torrents become available?) Anyone?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2016)

Not on Kodi yet


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2016)

Just Googled it. It's on at 9 US eastern time, which means it should be available to torrent shortly after 2am


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 26, 2016)

came back from Coldplay just to watch this


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 26, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> came back from Coldplay just to watch this



This seems like a perfectly sensible sentence to me. 

Tempted by the 2am / 'shit at work tomorrow' showing


----------



## spirals (Jun 26, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Come on, own up - who has some Game of Thrones merchandise? I have so far resisted, as i'm trying to cut down on clutter indoors, but have been tempted by the Hordor doorstop



I made a Khal Drogo if that helps?  And then I made another one


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 26, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Just Googled it. It's on at 9 US eastern time, which means it should be available to torrent shortly after 2am



3am, can't torrent til it's finished


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> 3am, can't torrent til it's finished


that's why I said 2am, not 1am


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 26, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> that's why I said 2am, not 1am



You do know the time difference is 5 hours right? Surely 9pm start is 2am here, hence 3am earliest torrents. 

Actually 3.10am as it's a 70 min episode apparently


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 26, 2016)

add 10-20 mins for encode and upload


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2016)

Ah, forgot it was BST instead of GMT


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 26, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Come on, own up - who has some Game of Thrones merchandise? I have so far resisted, as i'm trying to cut down on clutter indoors, but have been tempted by the Hordor doorstop


Stark fridge magnet, Stark wolf-heaf USB stick, Jon Snerr pop vinyl


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 26, 2016)

I only do Who and LoTR merch. Would be tempted to a starks wolfshead tattoo if the fascist connotations of the symbology in our world weren't so..erm..stark


----------



## Dandred (Jun 26, 2016)

They killed Tyrion!   

No wonder he had such shit lines this series


----------



## tiki (Jun 27, 2016)

Dandred said:


> They killed Tyrion!
> 
> No wonder he had such shit lines this series



Not funny.


----------



## Dooby (Jun 27, 2016)

Come on come on, hurry up. I've watched it and want it discussed. 
So.. all much as expected, except maybe more characters killed than I'd like. Marge was a shock.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow. That was dramatic.


----------



## Yata (Jun 27, 2016)

damn how long till the next (and last?) season?? hope we at least get the next book out before then fuuuuuuuck


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 27, 2016)

I didn't expect Tommen to go.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 27, 2016)

Kids killing everyone! Mental.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 27, 2016)

Cersei gets her revenge!


----------



## Dandred (Jun 27, 2016)

*Arya* kills!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 27, 2016)

Good, wasn't it?  I'll miss Marg though. Was proper shocked at Tommen. 

And Sansa! That look to Baelish! Will she betray John? And Jamie will betray Cersei. Season 7 will be the Sibling Wars I think.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 27, 2016)

Fuck me, this is set up for and amazing series 7!


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 27, 2016)

Tommen's death was very sad. 

Wasn't expecting Margery to go, it's more a case of who will get to Cersei first than will she die. I think Jaime might be a Queenslayer.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 27, 2016)

I must definitely be getting jaded in my old age. It was less meh than last week, but still had an unhealthy dose of meh. I think it's because there is a shitload of stuff going on and not enough time to show it all. Unexpected Arya was cool. The high spuggies demise was over far too quick. Nothing moves faster than Varys. Zombie mountain may well be about to get a bride. Shame. Wonder where the hound is?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 27, 2016)

Ave it you high sparrow cunt!


----------



## Dooby (Jun 27, 2016)

Tommen, saddest departure of the episode. Didn't see that one coming.

On the pun side.. King's Landing, anyone.....?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Good, wasn't it?  I'll miss Marg though. Was proper shocked at Tommen.
> 
> And Sansa! That look to Baelish! Will she betray John? And Jamie will betray Cersei. Season 7 will be the Sibling Wars I think.


Why would she betray John?  She despises Baelish.   That look was pure revulsion


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2016)

Mungy said:


> Zombie mountain may well be about to get a bride


Do you think he's gonna make the septa he's torturing to death slowly his bride?


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 27, 2016)

Dooby said:


> Tommen, saddest departure of the episode. Didn't see that one coming.
> 
> On the pun side.. King's Landing, anyone.....?


i found that scene hilarious. Very poorly handled


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 27, 2016)

Play of the Game

Arya Stark


----------



## D'wards (Jun 27, 2016)

So only Bran knows the secret of Snow?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 27, 2016)

D'wards said:


> So only Bran knows the secret of Snow?


Bran and several million viewers.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 27, 2016)

D'wards said:


> So only Bran knows the secret of Snow?


I dont get why its a secret of any importance personally


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 27, 2016)

Couldn't House glover have been ruled by Brian Glover?


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 27, 2016)

I blew up the Septum

But i didn't shoot the deputy


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would she betray John?  She despises Baelish.   That look was pure revulsion



Indeed. And anyway, wasn't Baelish's plot premised on the north preferring Sansa over Jon (her being true born, northern; him bastard, southern)? What power would Littlefinger and her have together anyway?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 27, 2016)

D'wards said:


> So only Bran knows the secret of Snow?



Hasn't Littlefinger suggested to Sansa that he knows the family line about Lyanna isn't true. Whether he knows or suspects any more?


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 27, 2016)

Dooby said:


> On the pun side.. King's Landing, anyone.....?



You bastard 

Cersei and co must have just assumed he would have been quite happy to see his wife and spiritual mentor get blown up. 

"Here son, just wait here in this room, overlooking the whole thing, then we'll leave you alone in your torment with that window left nicely open for you with a rather large drop beneath"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2016)

Spoiler: Rumours of future book wankery



if Snow is a Targaryen,  then the rumoured marriage alliance between him and Daenerys can't be right, can it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> I dont get why its a secret of any importance personally


Cos it means Snow has a legitimate claim over the Seven Kingdoms


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2016)

Rhaegar Targaryen's the daddy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Rhaegar Targaryen's the daddy?


Oh wait no,  it's Robert Baratheon innit   ignore me


----------



## Dooby (Jun 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: Rumours of future book wankery
> 
> 
> 
> if Snow is a Targaryen,  then the rumoured marriage alliance between him and Daenerys can't be right, can it?


But that's what Tagaryens do..


----------



## Gromit (Jun 27, 2016)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Indeed. And anyway, wasn't Baelish's plot premised on the north preferring Sansa over Jon (her being true born, northern; him bastard, southern)? What power would Littlefinger and her have together anyway?



Baelish is Lord of Harrenhall, he also has control of the Vale and if he married Sansa would be Warden of the North. 
Add all that together and he has a pretty massive power base. Big enough to challenge the Throne.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2016)

You couldn't have a King Littlefinger

That would be daft....


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos it means Snow has a legitimate claim over the Seven Kingdoms


how? he's a bastard. 

who's the woman? some targaryen?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> how? he's a bastard.
> 
> who's the woman? some targaryen?


Nope I got it wrong.  His mother Lyanna Stark, was betrothed to Robert Baratheon,  but was kidnapped by Rhaegar Targaryen


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope I got it wrong.  His mother Lyanna Stark, was betrothed to Robert Baratheon,  but was kidnapped by Rhaegar Targaryen



I don't think she was kidnapped. I think we'll discover they ran off together, and she was pregnant when they went...with Rhaegar's kid....


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope I got it wrong.  His mother Lyanna Stark, was betrothed to Robert Baratheon,  but was kidnapped by Rhaegar Targaryen


i don't see how that gives him a valid claim. 

EDIT: wait, that's Ned's sister? Ew!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 27, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Tommen's death was very sad.



Fuck him. He was a waste of blood vessels the weak malleable wankstain.

I may not like Cersei but you don't keep handing power to the enemies of your family.
The irony is that it was her father (his grandfather) that turned him into a puppet king.

At least now we know why they've kept telling us / reminding us about the wildfire under the city.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 27, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Baelish... if he married Sansa would be Warden of the North.



How so?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2016)

Well, that was a useful episode for fucking off half the cast.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 27, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> i don't see how that gives him a valid claim.


I never said claim. i said power.

If you have power you dont need a claim. You just take it and no one disputes your right or lack of right.

Why do you think Cersei is currently on the throne? There were no cheers at her crowning but they didn't stop it either as they are now terrified of her.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 27, 2016)

MadeInBedlam said:


> How so?


Did you miss the last surviving legitimate male heir getting skewered?


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 27, 2016)

Does Varys have a teleporter?


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 27, 2016)

Game of Thrones trivia question: Ready? (that's not the actual question m'lord)

At what age will Maisie Williams be before she looks old enough to buy a drink in a pub?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2016)

There was a lot of teleporting about this season...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Game of Thrones trivia question: Ready? (that's not the actual question m'lord)
> 
> At what age will Maisie Williams be before she looks old enough to buy a drink in a pub?


25.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 27, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Did you miss the last surviving legitimate male heir getting skewered?



Nope. But now there is a king in the North (Jon) who has the support of all those houses at that meeting they had this episode. He doesn't need 'legitimacy' (as you yourself note). Why would they desert him for Sansa/Baelish?


----------



## Mungy (Jun 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Do you think he's gonna make the septa he's torturing to death slowly his bride?


the mountain just wants to be loved. like lenny he will hug her and squeeze her and dr frankenstein will keep bringing her back.


----------



## agricola (Jun 27, 2016)

Just finished watching, fantastic episode.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 27, 2016)

MadeInBedlam said:


> You bastard
> 
> Cersei and co must have just assumed he would have been quite happy to see his wife and spiritual mentor get blown up.
> 
> "Here son, just wait here in this room, overlooking the whole thing, then we'll leave you alone in your torment with that window left nicely open for you with a rather large drop beneath"



I think it was telling that Cersei went for torturing Septa Unella rather than check on her son, she knew he was dead anyway due to the prophecy and probably expected his suicide.

Tragic story really for Tommen, ignored by his father(s) from practically birth, tormented by his older brother and then manipulated by everyone he's ever known until he finally realises how much of a monster his mother really is when she kills thousands of people including his wife and in-laws.

Can't really blame the lad for jumping tbh, I also thought it was a beautiful shot (he was literally framed between 2 pillars as he fell, i.e. the faith and the crown).

Seriously, the direction and cinematography in these last two episodes has been something else, Miguel Sapochnik (dir.) is going to be a name to look out for I think.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 27, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There was a lot of teleporting about this season...



It's not all happening at the same time in fairness, even in the books Martin explicitly states that chapters aren't chronological unless specifically referenced.

Littlefinger's movements are harder to account for in context but I'll live with it for the drama and foregoing endless on the road/sea scenes (or missing out on characters for 5 episodes).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2016)

Varys and Littlefinger have helicopters. They probably call them whirlybirds or summat.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 27, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> I think it was telling that Cersei went for torturing Septa Unella rather than check on her son, she knew he was dead anyway due to the prophecy and probably expected his suicide.
> 
> Tragic story really for Tommen, ignored by his father(s) from practically birth, tormented by his older brother and then manipulated by everyone he's ever known until he finally realises how much of a monster his mother really is when she kills thousands of people including his wife and in-laws.
> 
> ...



I felt for Tommen also. But for me it felt more like his sense of utter powerlessness, of his inability even to command himself, and being unable to internally resolve a situation so many he trusted sought to (and were effective in) manipulate him.

I feel less critical of Cersei. Those in the sept (or whatever it's called) were there to torture her or watch her bein tortured. Fair enough blow them up. And I think she loved Tommen, in fact I think she was the only one who actually did so.

And yes the visuals have been amazing. The soundtrack of the last episode was perfect for it too. Really emphasised the drama.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 27, 2016)

At first I thought she had sent the Mountain to off Tommen at the beginning. Tommen had betrayed her and proven useless at protecting her, I thought she had decided he simply had to go for her own survival.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 27, 2016)

Lady Mormont


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 27, 2016)

I fucking love the fact they managed to have a medieval attempted nuke disarming scene with Lancel 

That explosion though  Shame we didn't see the Tyrells actually perish, but watching the High Sparrow disintegrate upwards was stunning.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 27, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Lady Mormont



Just give her a Valyrian sword and send her North of the Wall, this White Walker shit will be cleaned up in no time.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Varys and Littlefinger have helicopters. They probably call them whirlybirds or summat.



Well, less fucking dragons, and more peddle-powered DaVinci style wooden flying machines for series seven then.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 27, 2016)

Just watched it - that was a fucking good episode!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 27, 2016)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Nope. But now there is a king in the North (Jon) who has the support of all those houses at that meeting they had this episode. He doesn't need 'legitimacy' (as you yourself note). Why would they desert him for Sansa/Baelish?


We were talking about what WAS his plan. 

Lady Mormont fucked his plan good n proper by getting the North to not only ignore Jon's illegitimacy to his (alleged) father's lands and titles but to promote him past it to the supreme title.

He still wants Sansa for personal reasons. Plus accidents do happen to kings y'know.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 27, 2016)

Would Littlefinger try and top Snow? Its very likely. Craves power that man.

42 flipping weeks to wait. 42!


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 27, 2016)

Gromit said:


> We were talking about what WAS his plan.



which 'we'? There was a conversation about whether Sansa would betray Jon to go along with LF's dastardly plan. Such a plan would not only involve betraying her brother, but politically dense for Sansa. 

That LF's got some creepy thing going for Sansa isn't being disputed.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 27, 2016)

MadeInBedlam said:


> which 'we'? There was a conversation about whether Sansa would betray Jon to go along with LF's dastardly plan. Such a plan would not only involve betraying her brother, but politically dense for Sansa.
> 
> That LF's got some creepy thing going for Sansa isn't being disputed.


No way in Westeros would Sansa turn on Snow


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 27, 2016)

D'wards said:


> No way in Westeros would Sansa turn on Snow



Quite. Doesn't seem an example of Machiavellian cunning that, given the odds against his gamble.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 27, 2016)

Beautiful soundtrack and nice set up for the final series.  

Miss it already.


----------



## captainmission (Jun 27, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There was a lot of teleporting about this season...



It took Arya and the hound 2 seasons to get from king's landing to the Eyrie. Breinne made the same journey in a week. I can only assume the surface of westros is on a hyperbolic plane, it would explain the irregular winters too.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 27, 2016)

captainmission said:


> a hyperbolic plane.


By far the fastest vehicle in the Seven Kingdoms, no, the whole world!


----------



## captainmission (Jun 27, 2016)

Can we have a spin off where Lady Mormont and Lady Tryell travel the lands giving withering put downs to all the shit characters?


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 27, 2016)

Little sis has just started watching this episode now. Watching it with her. 

She's eating a pork pie


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 27, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Beautiful soundtrack and nice set up for the final series.
> 
> Miss it already.


2 more, isn't there.


----------



## strung out (Jun 27, 2016)

.


----------



## tiki (Jun 27, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Play of the Game
> 
> Arya Stark



Too much Overwatch. [emoji3]


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 27, 2016)

The music was exquisite.   The cinematography was pretty much 'every frame a painting' (seriously) and the direction just about perfect.

I'd always thought that the slow start to the series was just pacing and they delivered.  Cersei, Arya, Sansa, Danaerys.

The women make their plans.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 27, 2016)

Loved it. So much intelligence in there. Echoed stares of Arya, Sansa, Cersei, Dany. Tommen falling to his doom framed by twin pillars. Music exemplary, some amazing shots - Ser Dadvos in the shaft of light burning with rage at the red witch. Several hairs on end moments. Great telly


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 27, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Good, wasn't it?  I'll miss Marg though. Was proper shocked at Tommen.


Seems like I'm the only one who thought "he's going to top himself!" the second I saw him see the explosion through the window. Even before that I thought he was going to die this episode because it felt right for that aspect of the prophesy be ended. 



Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: Rumours of future book wankery
> 
> 
> 
> if Snow is a Targaryen,  then the rumoured marriage alliance between him and Daenerys can't be right, can it?





Spoiler



I think from a story/world perspective it cements the likelihood, whether or not they're aware of it.



Also I reckon Jon is sooooo going to ride a dragon.  I think it will be Deny, him and Bran warging one.



D'wards said:


> No way in Westeros would Sansa turn on Snow


I think she's either going to try and betray Jon and fail because he seems one of the handful of protected characters, or she'll look like she's going so but will actually betray Littlefinger. 

Does anyone think that Littlefinger might actually be in displaced love with Sansa, making her his kryptonite?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 27, 2016)

Regarding the Jon revelation, given current events it feels good to have been right in predicting something. 

We could probably do with him repairing factions in this country at the moment. Or maybe Lady Mormont.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 27, 2016)

imposs1904 said:


> I didn't expect Tommen to go.



You could tell from they way they framed the shot that he was going out that window.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm starting to think we should oust corbyn and replace him with arya stark


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 28, 2016)

Sand Snakes in it for about 45 seconds which they spent getting cunted off by Diana Rigg


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 28, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Seems like I'm the only one who thought "he's going to top himself!" the second I saw him see the explosion through the window. Even before that I thought he was going to die this episode because it felt right for that aspect of the prophesy be ended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He gave her to Bolton.  Not an obvious act of love. 

''long may she reign'' lol.  See how that works out for you, love.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> 2 more, isn't there.


Ahh, you're right, although possibly not as many episodes.  
‘Game of Thrones’ Creators Mull Shorter Final Seasons (EXCLUSIVE)


----------



## Saffy (Jun 28, 2016)

I still haven't seen it.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 28, 2016)

So Dany's going to Westeros where a 100 year winter has just started and an impending zombie invasion, I think she's going to regret this.

Where was Brienne? Shouldn't she have been in Winterfell by now.

Also I thought it was a bit harsh for benjen stark to dump his crippled nephew and a young lady in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2016)

smmudge said:


> ...
> 
> Also I thought it was a bit harsh for benjen stark to dump his crippled nephew and a young lady in the middle of nowhere.



Though I'm sure we've all had similar experiences hitch-hiking and the Castle Black services are just through the trees.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2016)

I've lost track of the geography there.  Were they north of the wall?


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I've lost track of the geography there.  Were they north of the wall?


Yep, Benjen had that bit about not being able to pass it because of the magic included in the architect's specs.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 28, 2016)

Cersei should have confiscated all of Tommen's gold clothes.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2016)

JimW said:


> Yep, Benjen had that bit about not being able to pass it because of the magic included in the architect's specs.



Yebbut... How did they get past the wall? When?


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Yebbut... How did they get past the wall? When?


They went north a few seasons back looking for the three-eyed crow. All that stuff was north of the wall.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2016)

JimW said:


> They went north a few seasons back looking for the three-eyed crow. All that stuff was north of the wall.


Yes, but how.  If a bunch of kids and their pudding can just traipse into the land beyond the wall without The Nights's Watch knowing / letting them, what's the point of the wall?


----------



## strung out (Jun 28, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Yes, but how.  If a bunch of kids and their pudding can just traipse into the land beyond the wall without The Nights's Watch knowing / letting them, what's the point of the wall?


They had help from Sam in season 3


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Sand Snakes in it for about 45 seconds which they spent getting cunted off by Diana Rigg


"queen of sick burns" indeed


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2016)

And Bran used to go regularly when he was doing his Duke of Winterfell award scheme.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2016)

Hang on, including the wolf there were 5 of them at the start - Bran, girl, sickboy, Hodor and wolf (George).

Famous Five go Beyond the Wall.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 28, 2016)

So we got the Tower of Joy finally, and it was done pretty well I thought (I liked the actress for Lyanna, she did well for a short yet pivotal scene, as did the returning Barney Stinson dude).

The transition to Jon's eyes and the music sold it for me, especially as it was followed by Lyanna Mormont having his back 

Now the question is, when does Howland Reed appear and fill Jon in? He's pretty much the only one other than Bran who knows the full story.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2016)

strung out said:


> They had help from Sam in season 3


Ahh.  Ok. But Jon doesn't know (Bran's still alive), right?

I must confess I lost interest in Bran for the longest time.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 28, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Ahh.  Ok. But Jon doesn't know (Bran's still alive), right?



Can't remember if Sam tells him in the book or show, he def does in one of them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2016)

Hasn't Theon told Sansa?

ETA: Yes, of course they know. Rickon too, before Bolton shafted him


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 28, 2016)

They know Theon didn't kill Bran. Not sure they know he is still out there alive.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2016)

Sansa and Jon seem very calm about the rightful Lord of Winterfell being out there somewhere, if they do know...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2016)

Sam bumped into Bran as they crossed the wall - did he tell Jon about it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2016)

Did Theon say anymore after this?


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 28, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Sam bumped into Bran as they crossed the wall - did he tell Jon about it?



Just checked, yes, in the show Jon knows that Sam helped Bran get North of the Wall, they speak briefly about it in the episode 'Oathkeeper' (S4).

Knowing how bad it is past the Wall, I'm assuming Jon thinks he may have already lost Bran.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2016)

The Maesters' library is a bit big isn't it?



Scaling off the human sized elements (staircases, bookshelves), I make it about an 80m clear span from side to side. That's about twice the diameter of the Pantheon. And it's *full *of books? Have there been enough literate people alive in the history of Westeros to write that many books?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 28, 2016)

Maybe they have a lot of copies of the same book because they never sold....it's more of an old stock room than a library


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Maybe they have a lot of copies of the same book because they never sold....it's more of an old stock room than a library


Lots of remaindered copies of Cersei's marriage self-help book and that political bio of Joffrey ushering in the new reign.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 28, 2016)

The Hounds Guide to Etiquette.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 28, 2016)

1001 delicious pie recipes


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 28, 2016)

"I _DO_ Know Things" by Jon Snerr.


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2016)

Ramsey's Kennels Nightmares


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 28, 2016)

White walkers wives...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2016)

Crispy said:


> The Maesters' library is a bit big isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 88968
> 
> ...


winters are long and theres not much to do except write and perhaps engage in some light incest. 


Poor old Tommen. Still, at least in his tragically short life he got to spend fun times with maegry tyrell

Cersies outfit was well good this week. Bye bye little sparrows.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Maybe they have a lot of copies of the same book because they never sold....it's more of an old stock room than a library


Like a charity second hand book shop.
Probably loads of Fifty Shades Of Gary and many Catherine Cookson novels.
And How To Train Your Dragon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Like a charity second hand book shop.
> Probably loads of Fifty Shades Of Gary and many Catherine Cookson novels.
> And How To Train Your Dragon.



the westerosi equivalents of Robert Ludlum and Ben Elton mouldering on the shelves, next to last years 'How to cook Essos cusine' and so on


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2016)

And that dangling contraption in the centre has a polished glass lens that's at least 3m wide. Preposterous.


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2016)

Hodor's Compendium of Witty Repartee.


----------



## Santino (Jun 28, 2016)

Hodor's Hodor Hodor of Hodor, surely.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2016)

Crispy said:


> And that dangling contraption in the centre has a polished glass lens that's at least 3m wide. Preposterous.



I saw somebody claiming that was the contraption in the title sequence.  Not sure it looks like it.

here What is the Sphere Chandelier that Sam Saw in the Citadel Library?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 28, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Like a charity second hand book shop.
> Probably loads of Fifty Shades Of Gary and many Catherine Cookson novels.
> And How To Train Your Dragon.



Probably a few copies of Paul Young's Parlez Vous album on vinyl too....and Frampton Comes Alive.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 28, 2016)

JimW said:


> Ramsey's Kennels Nightmares



Ha!  Clever.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 28, 2016)

Crispy said:


> And that dangling contraption in the centre has a polished glass lens that's at least 3m wide. Preposterous.



There's precious little glass in Westeros as far as I can tell. Seems unlikely they'd be able to make a lens that size but not ordinary window panes


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2016)

tommers said:


> I saw somebody claiming that was the contraption in the title sequence.  Not sure it looks like it.
> 
> here What is the Sphere Chandelier that Sam Saw in the Citadel Library?


Not the main chandelier no, but this thing behind it:



The camera flies past it after the cut



It's totally the thingy from the opening sequence.


----------



## Santino (Jun 28, 2016)

Has anyone read that big history of Westeros book?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 28, 2016)

50 Shades of Greyjoy: Torture and Consent by REEK REEK MY NAME IS REEK


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 28, 2016)

Fight Like A Girl: Feminism and the Feudal System by Brienne of Tarth


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 28, 2016)

Not mine, but:

Breast Is Best: Bonding With Your Ten Year Old by Lysa Arryn


----------



## D'wards (Jun 28, 2016)

Really? Two Lines?: The Richard E Grant Story


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Really? Two Lines?: The Richard E Grant Story


I have found this one of the most distressing things about this series!!!!!


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2016)

The Game of Game of Thrones: it's time to let the grown women speak

Love the points system in this and will have to look back at past episodes for lols.

Love the bonus points to Vary for time travelling.


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 28, 2016)

That was the best episode of the series for me. The last one with the battle was brilliant but it was all predictable, this one I wasn't sure what was going to happen with any of the plot points. Cersei is awesome how she's just totally evil at this point, Kings Landing was the most interesting place again, I loved that dude getting hit by the bell and turned into a big pool of blood, that is one of the best deaths of the whole ting
I was moaning a bit last week because it was the plot being moved on in obvious ways (even though the battle was amazing)
This week was back to old form with lots of unpredictable deaths and pointless nudity


----------



## Voley (Jun 29, 2016)

Just caught up with this. Hell of a lot to digest but Jon's lineage was ace. I'd like an episode called *DRAGONBASTARD* next series please.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 29, 2016)

Skyfallsz said:


> ... and pointless nudity



Would that be the whore who is going to get beat down by her pimp (probably Little Finger) for not ensuring that she got paid? 
As she ain't getting paid 'later' as promised.


----------



## ringo (Jun 29, 2016)

Is there not a single Westeros spy left in Maureen to let them know there's an armada of horsey desert twats and three dragons coming? Seems a bit remiss.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2016)

ringo said:


> Is there not a single Westeros spy left in Maureen to let them know there's an armada of horsey desert twats and three dragons coming? Seems a bit remiss.



The government has been in turmoil recently. Amongst other things, they all got blown up. I'm guessing foreign intelligence is one of many things which has fallen by the wayside as a result.


----------



## ringo (Jun 29, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> The government has been in turmoil recently. Amongst other things, they all got blown up. I'm guessing foreign intelligence is one of many things which has fallen by the wayside as a result.



Yes I thought of that, but the Lannisters, Baelish, Pycelle and the High Sparrow had spies in place after Varys left didn't they? Seems a bit unlikely none of them thought they should keep tabs on the marauding army with dragons over the water led by a Queen with a reasonable claim and definite desire for the iron throne.


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2016)

Probably still sexing up their documents to proove she has dragons of mass destruction. (realise this doesn't work as she.actually does)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2016)

More likely that Cersei would have some spies in Dorne or the Reach who may have noticed that everyone sailed off somewhere in a suspicious hurry.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2016)

nobody in westeros gives a shit, they are all eyeing each other up for a slayin'

Unable to comprehend that the Golden Horde is about to descend upon them, with air support. Heavy air support.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 29, 2016)

That new bunch of Dothraki comrades got good with ships pretty quick..


----------



## Corax (Jun 29, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That new bunch of Dothraki comrades got good with ships pretty quick..


Discovered seahorses.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 29, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> The government has been in turmoil recently. Amongst other things, they all got blown up. I'm guessing foreign intelligence is one of many things which has fallen by the wayside as a result.


Plus there might be - but may take a while for the info to get across. Are Ravens in Dorne and Maureen too?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 29, 2016)

Has it been covered that its a cold, snowy and miserable climate in Westeros and the Dothraki and Unsullied tend to mince about in bikinis and leather posing pouches?

Be like the Nazis in Russia all over again....


----------



## Corax (Jun 29, 2016)

That was fab.  

As they're all sitting on my hard-drive, I think I'll start watching again from S01E01 in the interlude.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 29, 2016)

Corax said:


> That was fab.
> 
> As they're all sitting on my hard-drive, I think I'll start watching again from S01E01 in the interlude.



You'll need to watch them at a rate of about 1.5 episodes per week if you want to be finished in time for season 7


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 29, 2016)

Corax said:


> Discovered seahorses.



Fuck off


----------



## Voley (Jun 29, 2016)

Corax said:
			
		

> I think I'll start watching again from S01E01 in the interlude.



Yep same here. I've just set the recorder to do the lot in the meantime too.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That new bunch of Dothraki comrades got good with ships pretty quick..



Perhaps Dany 'borrowed' the crews of that slaver fleet she half-inched.


----------



## Corax (Jun 29, 2016)

Crispy said:


> You'll need to watch them at a rate of about 1.5 episodes per week if you want to be finished in time for season 7


Given my current health/work situation, that really shouldn't be a problem unfortunately.


----------



## xenon (Jun 30, 2016)

That was fucking excellent. I have found  AD versions now.   some great acting and tense scenes. Liam Cunningham, Diana Rigg.  Lovely bleak, gothy delirious  soundtrack. Piano, cello harpsichord. 

 Siblings are in charge everywhere for now then.  Presuming Bran returning to Winterfell. And as someone pointed out elsewhere, fire and ice, being Dani and John.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 30, 2016)

Don't know if it's real or not but it made me smile.


----------



## maomao (Jul 1, 2016)

Good but episode 9 was episode of the season. My main two complaints were:

a) size of library (covered adequately above but it really was preposterously fucking big)

and

b) fatboy and his mrs get a cab to Dorne but stop at a cliff just outside town. Did they walk the rest of the way? Did they swim? Given the size of the city and the geography of that shot they're several hours walk from the city where they get out of the cart.

I was dumb enough not to work out that was Arya till she started peeling her face off. But yay Arya!


----------



## JimW (Jul 2, 2016)

maomao said:


> Good but episode 9 was episode of the season. My main two complaints were:
> 
> a) size of library (covered adequately above but it really was preposterously fucking big)
> 
> ...


It's not Dorne, can't remember what it's called (Hightower, maybe) but somewhere in the southwest Highgarden way IIRC and perhaps they just hitched a lift and got out when the carter turned off for somewhere else. I'll give you the library.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 2, 2016)

Maybe they are fake books hiding the 80 inch flat screens and scooby  snacks.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 2, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe they are fake books hiding the 80 inch flat screens and scooby  snacks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2016)

note how everyone isn't stocking up on the dried meats and stored grain a fuedal society might need to see out a 40 year winter. Now I'm not saying I wanted to see a logistics focused episode where the westerosi people are shown laying down stores for the long night. But not a bit of it?
whats going on there.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 2, 2016)

JimW said:


> It's not Dorne, can't remember what it's called (Hightower, maybe) but somewhere in the southwest Highgarden way IIRC and perhaps they just hitched a lift and got out when the carter turned off for somewhere else. I'll give you the library.


Oldtown.


----------



## Reno (Jul 2, 2016)

Binged the entire season this week and finally can look at the Internet again. The last two episodes delivered on the set up. Nothing will ever top the battle scene with the white walkers in season 5 for me but the two in episode 9 came close.

The only thing I was upset about was Margaery Tyrell's death, I loved her silky style of plotting her way to the throne, playing anybody who is in her way. Natalie Dormer has a feline quality which fitted the character perfectly and she gave one of the best performances on the show. They just threw that character away by blowing her up. Now Emma Peel has to do her plotting with these rubbish sand snake girls.

Lyanna Mormont needs to become a main character next season, every moment with her was genius. Where did they find a ten year old girl so unfeasably cool?

Good to see several of the female characters finally getting their revenge and Sansa becoming a player after having been a pawn for five seasons.


----------



## maomao (Jul 2, 2016)

JimW said:


> It's not Dorne, can't remember what it's called (Hightower, maybe) but somewhere in the southwest Highgarden way IIRC and perhaps they just hitched a lift and got out when the carter turned off for somewhere else. I'll give you the library.


I've read the books and always thought Oldtown was in Dorne


----------



## JimW (Jul 2, 2016)

maomao said:


> I've read the books and always thought Oldtown was in Dorne


Never buy a GPS off a Braavosi


----------



## Voley (Jul 2, 2016)

Reno said:


> Lyanna Mormont needs to become a main character next season, every moment with her was genius. Where did they find a ten year old girl so unfeasably cool?


She really is brilliant. Only been in two episodes and has been superb. I loved it when she out-debated blokes 50 years her senior.


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jul 2, 2016)

Mormont are a weird family

Feel sorry for the momma of the clan, I forgot what happened to her but the dad was murdered on the wall, the sons are loons and the grandaughter is hard as fuck

mor mor mont
how do you like it?
how do you like it?


----------



## emanymton (Jul 2, 2016)

maomao said:


> Good but episode 9 was episode of the season. My main two complaints were:
> 
> a) size of library (covered adequately above but it really was preposterously fucking big)
> 
> ...


Yay Arya? No one seems troubled by the fact she presumably murdered an innocent servant, just to steel her face.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 2, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Yay Arya? No one seems troubled by the fact she presumably murdered an innocent servant, just to steel her face.


Didn't see much grief for the lives squandered in the Battle of the Bastards on both sides because Sansa wanted to flex some autonomy, either, tbf.  


It seems to be inherent in the pseudo-medieval fantasy genre that life lost from the lower orders is a trifle.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 2, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> It seems to be inherent in the pseudo-medieval fantasy genre that life lost from the lower orders is a trifle.


Thank the Seven we don't have that outlook here irl, eh


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 2, 2016)

Just catching up but anyone see anyone in D-day\Vietnam\Iraq footage doing this "serpentine" that all the know all clowns seem to think was important in episode 9?

Meanwhile


Its a load of shite from people whos whole experience in being under fire is paintball. 

Secondly yer man Ramsays choice to meet in pitched battle, not his best choice but ten times better than being in winterfell. In Winterfell he would have to feed his men and very very hungry horses while the people on the outside dug trenches and breastworks that made a break out expensive to impossible. Holding his force in Winterfell would have seen it succumb to disease and food shortages while those on the outside ran wild building allies and digging siege lines that meant he was hemmed in. His fuck up was not sending his maneuver army to castle black while maintaining a garrison force at the key garrison, Winterfell. GRRM know fuck all about military affairs, Ramsey even less. 

Sansa is QEI, her chances on being on the Iron Throne are just slightly below Danny. 

The sword Dawn was bleeding above the birth of Jon, Azor Ahai, the Prince that was Promised etc.... yer mans on fire (nan naaa naaa naaa na na  etc)


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jul 3, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> Secondly yer man Ramsays choice to meet in pitched battle, not his best choice but ten times better than being in winterfell. In Winterfell he would have to feed his men and very very hungry horses while the people on the outside dug trenches and breastworks that made a break out expensive to impossible. Holding his force in Winterfell would have seen it succumb to disease and food shortages while those on the outside ran wild building allies and digging siege lines that meant he was hemmed in. His fuck up was not sending his maneuver army to castle black while maintaining a garrison force at the key garrison, Winterfell. GRRM know fuck all about military affairs, Ramsey even less.
> 
> Sansa is QEI, her chances on being on the Iron Throne are just slightly below Danny.
> 
> The sword Dawn was bleeding above the birth of Jon, Azor Ahai, the Prince that was Promised etc.... yer mans on fire (nan naaa naaa naaa na na  etc)



The reason that Ramsay managed to take power was that everyone was scared of him, he had to keep being audacious and brutal or everyone would have turned on him, because nobody liked him


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Yay Arya? No one seems troubled by the fact she presumably murdered an innocent servant, just to steel her face.



I'm constantly troubled by Arya's actions, while also cheering her on. There are next no characters in GoT who don't have innocent blood on their hands. If they aren't outright villains, the rest are all anti-heroes rather than heroes. They all end up doing terrible things, either for what they consider the greater good and/or because they become warped due to the abuse and loss they've suffered. Even the "good" characters are only good by the standards of the savage world they Iive in.

It works like any vigilante wish fulfilment fantasy where you can live out your worst impulses via fiction and set you moral compass to "low" for an hour. GoT has been running with that theme from the start of episode 1 where our "hero" Ned Stark makes his sons watch him behead a deserter, who seemed like a nice bloke. We all acknowledge that Cersei is a monster, yet we can take some satisfaction in her revenge, while also knowing that it's so very wrong.


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2016)

..which makes me think who are the genuinely innocent, important characters of GoT, not counting children. Sam and Gilly are probably the only ones, unless I'm forgetting something. Even Brienne who lives by a code of honour must have killed a few innocents.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 3, 2016)

Reno said:


> ..which makes me think who are the genuinely innocent, important characters of GoT, not counting children. Sam and Gilly are probably the only ones, unless I'm forgetting something. Even Brienne who lives by a code of honour must have killed a few innocents.



Pod?


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Pod?


Yes probably, though he's not that major a character.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 3, 2016)

*George RR Martin*‏@GRRM
So you guys like Lyanna Mormont... Noted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> *George RR Martin*‏@GRRM
> So you guys like Lyanna Mormont... Noted.


Haha, she's doomed


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> *George RR Martin*‏@GRRM
> So you guys like Lyanna Mormont... Noted.



For those who read the books, is she a character he came up with or is she only in the TV series?


----------



## maomao (Jul 3, 2016)

Reno said:


> For those who read the books, is she a character he came up with or is she only in the TV series?


She may well be mentioned in the books as the Mormont family is quite prominent in the Stark-Lannister war but she's not a speaking character. There were a couple of plotlines from the books (or maybe just one, Jamie's) that only got caught up with in series 6 but the TV series is entirely ahead of all plotlines in the books now.


----------



## ringo (Jul 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> note how everyone isn't stocking up on the dried meats and stored grain a fuedal society might need to see out a 40 year winter. Now I'm not saying I wanted to see a logistics focused episode where the westerosi people are shown laying down stores for the long night. But not a bit of it?
> whats going on there.


Don't all the food stores get used by the marauding armies during the five kings saga? Seem to remember grain stores getting used up in the books and there hasn't been much time for farming with all the wars going on. As long as Martin et al remember we should be heading into a period of Westeros starvation just as winter sweeps south.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2016)

ringo said:


> Don't all the food stores get used by the marauding armies during the five kings saga? Seem to remember grain stores getting used up in the books and there hasn't been much time for farming with all the wars going on. As long as Martin et al remember we should be heading into a period of Westeros starvation just as winter sweeps south.


King Bread may take the iron throne as a peasants army casts down all houses.  one solution!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 4, 2016)

Reno said:


> ..which makes me think who are the genuinely innocent, important characters of GoT, not counting children. Sam and Gilly are probably the only ones, unless I'm forgetting something. Even Brienne who lives by a code of honour must have killed a few innocents.


Hodor


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Pod?


hot pie
Davos Seaworth


----------



## The Boy (Jul 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Davos Seaworth



That was the other one I was trying to remember.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 4, 2016)

ringo said:


> Don't all the food stores get used by the marauding armies during the five kings saga? Seem to remember grain stores getting used up in the books and there hasn't been much time for farming with all the wars going on. As long as Martin et al remember we should be heading into a period of Westeros starvation just as winter sweeps south.



There's a few chapters of Jon dealing with supply issues at Castle Black when he was still LC, but, whilst realistic, unsurprisingly did not make for exciting reading.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 6, 2016)

Showrunners said that due to s7 being set in winter they can't film until next winter, and therefore it won't be broadcast until autumn 17.

The gits!


----------



## emanymton (Jul 7, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Showrunners said that due to s7 being set in winter they can't film until next winter, and therefore it won't be broadcast until autumn 17.
> 
> The gits!


Snow Machine | Maplin


----------



## smmudge (Jul 7, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Showrunners said that due to s7 being set in winter they can't film until next winter, and therefore it won't be broadcast until autumn 17.
> 
> The gits!



There are cold places in the world all year round.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2016)

Indeed - I thought they filmed largely in Britain FFS ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Indeed - I thought they filmed largely in Britain FFS ?


Iceland for the icy scenes.
Ireland for much of it.
Dornish scenes all seem to be filmed in the Alcazar in Seville.
And King's Landing scenes seem to be shot in Dubrovnik or some other mediaeval port in Croatia


----------



## Reno (Jul 7, 2016)

smmudge said:


> There are cold places in the world all year round.


They are remote and inhospitable and are not practical for shooting for a TV series. While GoT has a large budget for TV, it's not comparable to the resources of a big budget film. They have to consider shooting in places which don't create loads of logistical problems, can accommodate crew and cast and therefore are near civilisation. W her ever they shoot it needs to have an infrastructure for TV/film production in place and ideally offer tax breaks.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 7, 2016)

Maybe they've built some stuff and can't be arsed to rebuild it. King's landing and that


----------



## Reno (Jul 7, 2016)

In any case, it strikes me as an entirely reasonable explanation for a delay. Its not getting delayed because these people don't know how to do their jobs or because they are being lazy or because they hate "you" personally.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> There's a few chapters of Jon dealing with supply issues at Castle Black when he was still LC, but, whilst realistic, unsurprisingly did not make for exciting reading.



It's an underlying theme in the books. There are many mentions of the toll that all the various rampaging armies have taken on food supplies, agricultural land and peasant communities. Also we're before the era of standing armies so besides your mounted toffs most of the people fighting the wars are presumably farmers and tradesmen who have been co-opted into getting themselves killed for Lord Whatsiscunt's campaign against whoever.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 7, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's an underlying theme in the books. There are many mentions of the toll that all the various rampaging armies have taken on food supplies, agricultural land and peasant communities. Also we're before the era of standing armies so besides your mounted toffs most of the people fighting the wars are presumably farmers and tradesmen who have been co-opted into getting themselves killed for Lord Whatsiscunt's campaign against whoever.



Indeed, it's a massive shame they didn't use Ian McShane's brief appearance as a way to work in one of the best speeches from the books.



Spoiler: broken man speech



"Ser? My lady?" said Podrick. "Is a broken man an outlaw?"

"More or less," Brienne answered.

Septon Meribald disagreed. "More less than more. There are many sorts of outlaws, just as there are many sorts of birds. A sandpiper and a sea eagle both have wings, but they are not the same. The singers love to sing of good men forced to go outside the law to fight some wicked lord, but most outlaws are more like this ravening Hound than they are the lightning lord. They are evil men, driven by greed, soured by malice, despising the gods and caring only for themselves. Broken men are more deserving of our pity, though they may be just as dangerous. Almost all are common-born, simple folk who had never been more than a mile from the house where they were born until the day some lord came round to take them off to war. Poorly shod and poorly clad, they march away beneath his banners, ofttimes with no better arms than a sickle or a sharpened hoe, or a maul they made themselves by lashing a stone to a stick with strips of hide. Brothers march with brothers, sons with fathers, friends with friends. They've heard the songs and stories, so they go off with eager hearts, dreaming of the wonders they will see, of the wealth and glory they will win. War seems a fine adventure, the greatest most of them will ever know.

"Then they get a taste of battle.

"For some, that one taste is enough to break them. Others go on for years, until they lose count of all the battles they have fought in, but even a man who has survived a hundred fights can break in his hundred-and-first. Brothers watch their brothers die, fathers lose their sons, friends see their friends trying to hold their entrails in after they've been gutted by an axe.

"They see the lord who led them there cut down, and some other lord shouts that they are his now. They take a wound, and when that's still half-healed they take another. There is never enough to eat, their shoes fall to pieces from the marching, their clothes are torn and rotting, and half of them are shitting in their breeches from drinking bad water.

"If they want new boots or a warmer cloak or maybe a rusted iron halfhelm, they need to take them from a corpse, and before long they are stealing from the living too, from the smallfolk whose lands they're fighting in, men very like the men they used to be. They slaughter their sheep and steal their chickens, and from there it's just a short step to carrying off their daughters too. And one day they look around and realize all their friends and kin are gone, that they are fighting beside strangers beneath a banner that they hardly recognize. They don't know where they are or how to get back home and the lord they're fighting for does not know their names, yet here he comes, shouting for them to form up, to make a line with their spears and scythes and sharpened hoes, to stand their ground. And the knights come down on them, faceless men clad all in steel, and the iron thunder of their charge seems to fill the world . . .

"And the man breaks.

"He turns and runs, or crawls off afterward over the corpses of the slain, or steals away in the black of night, and he finds someplace to hide. All thought of home is gone by then, and kings and lords and gods mean less to him than a haunch of spoiled meat that will let him live another day, or a skin of bad wine that might drown his fear for a few hours. The broken man lives from day to day, from meal to meal, more beast than man. Lady Brienne is not wrong. In times like these, the traveler must beware of broken men, and fear them . . . but he should pity them as well."

When Meribald was finished a profound silence fell upon their little band. Brienne could hear the wind rustling through a clump of pussywillows, and farther off the faint cry of a loon. She could hear Dog panting softly as he loped along beside the septon and his donkey, tongue lolling from his mouth. The quiet stretched and stretched, until finally she said, "How old were you when they marched you off to war?"

"Why, no older than your boy," Meribald replied. "Too young for such, in truth, but my brothers were all going, and I would not be left behind. Willam said I could be his squire, though Will was no knight, only a potboy armed with a kitchen knife he'd stolen from the inn. He died upon the Stepstones, and never struck a blow. It was fever did for him, and for my brother Robin. Owen died from a mace that split his head apart, and his friend Jon Pox was hanged for rape."

"The War of the Ninepenny Kings?" asked Hyle Hunt.

"So they called it, though I never saw a king, nor earned a penny. It was a war, though. That it was."


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2016)

Your spoiler tags are faulty The Octagon


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 7, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Your spoiler tags are faulty The Octagon



Yeah, it didn't like quote marks within the spoiler code, should be fixed now.

Not a real spoiler anyway tbh, just a large wall of text


----------



## snadge (Jul 7, 2016)

Voley said:


> Just caught up with this. Hell of a lot to digest but Jon's lineage was ace. I'd like an episode called *DRAGONBASTARD* next series please.




I predicted this about season 3 in a spoiler, it was mentioned in one of the offshoot books.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 10, 2016)

I just remembered Margaery is dead and it made me sad.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 10, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I just remembered Margaery is dead and it made me sad.


It made me glad. She was a power hungry bitch who manipulated everyone to get what she wanted. 

If she had a real life equivalent she'd be Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2016)

Gromit said:


> It made me glad. She was a power hungry bitch who manipulated everyone to get what she wanted.
> 
> If she had a real life equivalent she'd be Anna Nicole Smith.


fuck off Gromit


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I just remembered Margaery is dead and it made me sad.


Natalie Dormer is great - she had a good face


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2016)

it's the impish cast that upturn on the nose gives her face that does it for me. I know the character was a nonce and would have eaten me for a light snack before breakfast, but just on her as a real person. Love that nose paired with such wide eyes. #malegaze

in other news I'm re wtching the penultimate episode in a bit because that battle is really one of the best I've seen on tele or film. And the actor who  plays snow literally had to stand a cavalry charge. Even when you know its make believe, even when you know its choreographed to perfection by the finest riders money can buy. You've still got 80 horses coming at you in formation. I'd at least have a shart.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2016)

thats one of the best bits come to think of it. The look of resigned despair where he drops his baldric he's clearly thinking 'you know what, fuck this. At leat two of you will join me in hell'


----------



## Me76 (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm looking forward to reward bing 5 and 6 knowing what has happened in 6.	

I didn't really enjoy 5.  And before this started I watched 1 to 4 but couldn't do 5. 

Now I know that Sparrow fucker gets his cumuppance I can watch 5 again with joy.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2016)

Going back over 6 now from the start. Picking up some little things here and there, like foreshadowing of Ramsey's fate. I particularly liked Euron standing on the rickity bridge with his arms crossed, Balon holding on to the ropes and then realising he's lost his sea legs, then letting go and standing in wobbly defiance. Crappy casting for Euron I thought. He was just man with beard #4. No charisma.


----------



## Voley (Jul 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> in other news I'm re wtching the penultimate episode in a bit because that battle is really one of the best I've seen on tele or film. And the actor who  plays snow literally had to stand a cavalry charge. Even when you know its make believe, even when you know its choreographed to perfection by the finest riders money can buy. You've still got 80 horses coming at you in formation. I'd at least have a shart.


I watched that one again over the weekend. Best thing on telly in ages. That cavalry charge bit really did make me think they were going to kill him off again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2016)

Voley said:


> I watched that one again over the weekend. Best thing on telly in ages. That cavalry charge bit really did make me think they were going to kill him off again.


I'd want a fuck off pole arm with something wickedly sharp on the end of it. Horses aren't as stupid as their riders. No good if you cant form square though. And I haven't done drill since ever. Hide under the corpse mound and vomit a lot would be my strategy. Best placed to aquire things as well


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd want a fuck off pole arm with something wickedly sharp on the end of it. Horses aren't as stupid as their riders. No good if you cant form square though. And I haven't done drill since ever. Hide under the corpse mound and vomit a lot would be my strategy. Best placed to aquire things as well


Yep. Play dead then leg it would be my approach to war, I reckon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2016)

Voley said:


> Yep. Play dead then leg it would be my approach to war, I reckon.


lie very still and wait for the screaming to finish. Then rob the corpses and its off to drink ale and sing 'The Landlord's Daughter'. Only you can't sing that in westeros, you can only do bear and the maiden fair or rains of castamere. Westerosi jukeboxes are a swizz


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2016)

Surely the winning side is going to be doing a thorough sweep of the battlefield for survivors and loot? If only to recover their own equipment at least. Your warm body would give you right away.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Surely the winning side is going to be doing a thorough sweep of the battlefield for survivors and loot? If only to recover their own equipment at least. Your warm body would give you right away.



true, and I've just remembered that wild eyed bastards go round checking for wounded and killing them. I think my plan is now much like Hot Pie's. Good job in the warm with no War and lots of pie


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2016)

maybe go out after dark and see if anyone missed some good loot.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 11, 2016)

Dawn is made from a "fallen star" and has the same properties as Valyrian Steel but may be as old as the Long Night and may be connected with the Last Hero. Just linking things together.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 14, 2016)

ringo said:


> Is there not a single Westeros spy left in Maureen to let them know there's an armada of horsey desert twats and three dragons coming? Seems a bit remiss.


Well the fact that next series *starts* with Dragon army on their way to Westeros suggests Dany is not going to simply roll into Kings Landing and take it straightforwardly, so I foresee complications. Surprisingly enough.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2016)

I would pay cash money to see Tormund and his merry men singing 'The Landlord's Daughter'.


----------



## ringo (Jul 14, 2016)

She'll probably land in Dorne and spend 3/4 of the series trudging through another fucking desert.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2016)

ringo said:


> She'll probably land in Dorne and spend 3/4 of the series trudging through another fucking desert.


sandsnakes as personal bodyguard? That'll please the h8ers


----------



## belboid (Jul 14, 2016)

She'll land in Dorne, march sharply down to KL, be on the brink of taking that by the end of S7.1, but then everyone realises they have a whole bigger problem now coming down from the north


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2016)

anyone catch a nazi vibe of Cersies dress up last week? And Belboid, I'm not willing to believe they will unite against the greater foe until the greater foes icy breath is right down their necks. A metaphor that can be applied to the labour party in crises


----------



## ringo (Jul 14, 2016)

March SLOWLY down to KL, just in time to save the day after another cliff hanger.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> anyone catch a nazi vibe of Cersies dress up last week?


 I mostly thought it was referencing her father's style. Which was not un-nazi.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2016)

Cloo said:


> I mostly thought it was referencing her father's style. Which was not un-nazi.


yeah I can see that now you mention it, Tywin did favour that severe style of jacket and its a nod to its own past that this series has in spades. Plus it would make sense as cersie crushes the sparrows she moves beyond petty schemes and becomes truly her fathers daughter, the capable and utterly ruthless tyrant. Cheers, I'd totally missed that angle


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 14, 2016)

Arya's chase scene, in lego.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 14, 2016)

The Dorne boats are with her, aren't they?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 14, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> The Dorne boats are with her, aren't they?



And the Tyrell navy I believe yes. There's clearly a big time gap between the start and end of episode 10, as evidenced by Varys getting from Dorne to Meereen only to come round and go back again.

Of course if it was me I'd have just agreed to meet up with the Westrosi fleets somewhere near Westeros, rather than having them sail all the way to Slaver's bay just to turn round and go back to Westeros. Or maybe that's what they did do, as dramatic as that final scene was it doesn't tell you much about where the ships actually are...


----------



## Cloo (Jul 15, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> I think Jaime might be a Queenslayer.


 Sorry, just reading back thread, but yes, I do wonder about this. He'll see her as complicit in Tommen's death.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 15, 2016)

I had a thought - Arya shows up, kills Jaime, then uses his face while killing Cersei. That way the prophecy is fulfilled and she ticks a name off her list.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2016)

Would she gain 30cm and 30kg when she put his face on?


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 15, 2016)

Good point. How does that work?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 15, 2016)

I foresee a more tragic end for Jaime. Has to kill Cersei to stop her slaughtering KL, then is killed (?because once more he's misunderstood) before Tyrion can arrive with Dany to save him. Or he escapes KL, heads north but Brienne can't persuade Sansa and Arya not to kill him. 

No happy ending with Brienne and Bron for for him, anyway, that's I think for sure.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Me76 (Jul 31, 2016)

Game Of Thrones Season 8 Officially Confirmed As Last Season By HBO


----------



## Reno (Jul 31, 2016)

So over the last year there has been the leaking of the fact, the announcement, the confirmation and then the _official_ confirmation that there will be eight seasons.


----------



## Supine (Jul 31, 2016)

Only 7 episodes in next season


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2016)

Supine said:


> Only 7 episodes in next season


who cares as long as it's fun?


----------



## Supine (Jul 31, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> who cares as long as it's fun?



Lets have a referendum to find out 

It's three less hours of sunday night tv fun imho.


----------



## xenon (Jul 31, 2016)

Some longer end eps though IIRC. I'm not sure i can cope post GoT though. 
FWP/


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 7, 2016)

Some potential casting news for Season 7.

Jim Broadbent and *Angela Lansbury*, I shit you not 

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2016/09/...a-lansbury-reportedly-joins-cast-for-season-7

As if there wasn't enough murder in Westeros already


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 7, 2016)

She'll prove invaluable to Sam, as she's old enough to remember the white walkers from last time


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2016)

hopefully they bring in the affable yet hopelessly inept local sherrif bloke as well


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

One of my friends is up for some kind of Emmy tomorrow for her GoT work. I should look up just what it is


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 11, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Some potential casting news for Season 7.
> 
> Jim Broadbent and *Angela Lansbury*, I shit you not
> 
> ...



Angela Lansbury thing has been debunked.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 14, 2016)

Warning, spoilers for the next book as it contains elements of chapters from Winds of Winter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 21, 2016)

rumour mill:

guess whose back?
backa again?


Spoiler: da da da



gendry's back.
Tell a freind


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 21, 2016)

About fucking time. No doubt he'll have spent the last four years becoming a deus ex rowboat.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 21, 2016)

His arms must be huge by now, he could probably bitch slap the Night King all the way back to the Land of Always Winter.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Feb 12, 2017)




----------

